# (IR) IR Interlude Turn 6 - Turn 7 (thread 2)



## Edena_of_Neith

New thread.

  Everyone, PLEASE go back to page 5 of the last thread, and read (or at least skim) the posts I created there.
  They will answer a lot of your questions, and might be of help otherwise.

  Welcome back indeed, Reprisal.  Cheers!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Claims on the Open Powers*

Alyx:  Church of Toril (contested with Uvenelei)

  Creamsteak:  Church of Mercy

  Dagger:  Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (contested with GnomeWorks)

  Festy Dog:  Scro Star League

  GnomeWorks:  Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (contested with Dagger)

  'o Skoteinos:  Valky's Unseelie (contested with Sollir)

  Reprisal:  United Commonwealth of Toril (good and neutral) (this claim CANNOT be contested)

  Sollir:  Rajaat and his Champions - maybe, or Valky's Unseelie (contested with 'o Skoteinos)

  Tokiwong:  Eternal Empire of Toril

  Uvenelei:  Church of Toril (contested with Alyx)

  Mina and the Knights of Neraka are not yet claimed by anyone.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*HOW TO DEAL WITH 11TH LEVEL TROUBLEMAKERS - THE FUN AND EASY WAY*

THE USUAL QUESTIONS

  It all starts with the usual questions, but the answers ... ah, there is where the difference is!

  What can you do with 11th level magic quickly?

  Not Applicable - defaults to one hour
  Not Applicable - defaults to one hour

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a few minutes?

  Not Applicable - defaults to one hour
  Not Applicable - defaults to one hour

  What can you do with 11th level magic in an hour?

  You can launch a Category 3 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Category 3 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a day?

  You can launch a Category 4 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Category 4 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a week? 

  You can launch a Category 16 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Category 16 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic using all of Turn 7 to do it?

  You can launch a Category 64 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Category 64 Defense (see below)

  PUTTING THE OTHER POWER IN THE GARBAGE

  You all know the trouble is that each Power has several thousand mages who can cast 11th level magic, and several thousand clerics who can cast 11th level magic.

  Right?

  Get rid of those mages and clerics, and PRESTO: no more problems with 11th level magic from that Power.
  That includes that Power's NPCs.

  It does not include that Power's PC, but that PC cannot rebuild his army of lost mages and clerics - he is a lone 11th level caster against your thousands of 11th level casters.
  Guess what happens to him next?  (chuckle)

  Now, all you need to do is to have your thousands of mages and clerics, launch a single attack - combining all their power - against the enemy mages and clerics, to get rid of them.
  The longer you take to launch this attack, the more powerful it is - thus the Stages above.

  Each Stage simply means the Attack is more powerful.

  DISPOSING OF THE GARBAGE

  If your attack succeeds, you can dispose of the enemy mages and clerics in the garbage, as follows:

  You can send them to Ravenloft.  They won't be returning to bother anyone, ever again.
  You can send them to the 9th Plane of Hell.  Nothing can return (DM's ruling) from there.
  You can send them to the Seventh Heaven.  Nothing returns from there either.
  You can teleport them all into one of those giant Spheres of Annihilation that is lying around.  They won't be returning from that.
  Or, you can declare it a simple, straight, 11th level kill.  
  The body will live (because of the Mists) but the soul is destroyed, so the enemy mages and clerics becoming babbling idiots, or mindless automatons, or go into permanent catatonia, incapable of ever casting magic again, or doing much of anything else either.

  Anyway you put it, it comes up Enemy Neutralized.  No more 11th level nonsense out of him!

  (His Power retains 10th level magic, and still exists ... until you use your 11th level magic to blow his Power to smithereens, capture his PC, and subject his PC to all your built up displeasure at his doings.)

  Now, as I said, the longer you build up the power, the greater the attack, as represented by the Categories given above.

  If an ally helps you in the attack, his Categories stack with yours.

  If you are being attacked - if someone and their allies are trying to put YOU in the garbage can - you can defend yourself.

  The longer you build up your defense, the greater the defensive power - thus, the Category system once more.

  Again, a higher Category simply means your defense is stronger.

  If allies come and help you, their Categories stack with yours.

  EXAMPLE:

  So, if Kalanyr waits an hour, building his power up, he would throw a Category 3 attack.
  If Alzem, who had taken only a few minutes to build an attack, joined him, the combined Attack Category would increase to 5. 
  If Forrester, who built up for an entire Turn, then joined them, the combined Category would jump to 11.

  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye, although they are playing one power, may combine their Categories - they are counted as two separate Powers for this purpose.
  So, let us say both of them are the ones under attack by Kalanyr, above.
  Both have spent a whole day preparing, so they each have a Category 4 defense.  
  The 2 Categories stack, so they have a Category 8 defense.

  Thus, it becomes a Category 11 Attack versus a Category 8 Defense.

  What will happen?  See below!  The charts show what might happen!

  MISCELLANEOUS

  I will be running Turn 7 in terms of DAYS passed - I will announce day 1, then day 2, etc.

  It is appreciated that the IR is a worldwide affair, and it takes people time to post.

  Therefore, if someone posts they are making an attack, the defender has 24 hours IRL to post he is defending himself, and his allies also have 24 hours to post they are helping.
  If someone posts they are making an attack, people have 24 hours to post they are helping the attack, also.
  At the end of that 24 hour period, I will resolve the attack.

  THE CHARTS

  And just what is the resolution?
  Well, it is summarized below:

  (Mind you, I the DM always make the percentile rolls below!)

  - - -

Attack Category / Defense Category
Effect on Defender

  - - -

  1 / 0

10% chance 100% destroyed
20% chance 50% destroyed
30% chance 25% destroyed
40% chance 12% destroyed
50% chance 6% destroyed
60% chance 3% destroyed
70% chance 1% destroyed

  2 / 0

20% chance 100% destroyed
30% chance 50% destroyed
40% chance 25% destroyed
50% chance 12% destroyed
60% chance 6% destroyed
70% chance 3% destroyed
80% chance 1% destroyed

  3 / 0

30% chance 100% destroyed
40% chance 50% destroyed
50% chance 25% destroyed
60% chance 12% destroyed
70% chance 6% destroyed
80% chance 3% destroyed
90% chance 1% destroyed

  4 / 0

40% chance 100% destroyed
50% chance 50% destroyed
60% chance 25% destroyed
70% chance 12% destroyed
80% chance 6% destroyed
90% chance 3% destroyed
99% chance 1% destroyed

  5 / 0

50% chance 100% destroyed
60% chance 50% destroyed
70% chance 25% destroyed
80% chance 12% destroyed
90% chance 6% destroyed
99% chance 3% destroyed

  6 / 0

60% chance 100% destroyed
70% chance 50% destroyed
80% chance 25% destroyed
90% chance 12% destroyed
99% chance 6% destroyed

  7 / 0

70% chance 100% destroyed
80% chance 50% destroyed
90% chance 25% destroyed
99% chance 12% destroyed

  8 / 0

80% chance 100% destroyed
90% chance 50% destroyed
99% chance 25% destroyed

  9 / 0

90% chance 100% destroyed
99% chance 50% destroyed

  10 / 0

95% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise, 50% destroyed

  11 / 0

98% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise, 50% destroyed

  12 / 0

99% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise, 50% destroyed

  13 / 0 and above

99% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise, 50% destroyed

  Every Category of Defense reduces this by 1.

  So, in the example above, Kalanyr has a total Attack Category of 11.
  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye have a total Defense Category of 8.

  That is the equivalent of a 3 / 0 on the above scale.

  So, Mr. Draco and Serpenteye have a 30% chance of their entire army of 11th level casters, mage and cleric, being put in the garbage.
  A 40% chance that half of them are put in the garbage.
  A 50% chance that a quarter of them join the garbage heap.
  And so on.

  If the Defense Category is stronger than the Attack Category, the following chart applies:

0 / 0

5% chance 100% destroyed
10% chance 50% destroyed
15% chance 25% destroyed
20% chance 12% destroyed
25% chance 6% destroyed
30% chance 3% destroyed
35% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 1

2% chance 100% destroyed
5% chance 50% destroyed
7% chance 25% destroyed
10% chance 12% destroyed
12% chance 6% destroyed
15% chance 3% destroyed
17% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 2

1% chance 100% destroyed
2% chance 50% destroyed
3% chance 25% destroyed
5% chance 12% destroyed
6% chance 6% destroyed
7% chance 3% destroyed
8% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 3

0% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
1% chance 25% destroyed
2% chance 12% destroyed
3% chance 6% destroyed
3% chance 3% destroyed
4% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 4

0% chance 100% destroyed
0% chance 50% destroyed
0% chance 25% destroyed
1% chance 12% destroyed
1% chance 6% destroyed
1% chance 3% destroyed
2% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 5

0% chance 100% destroyed
0% chance 50% destroyed
0% chance 25% destroyed
0% chance 12% destroyed
0% chance 6% destroyed
0% chance 3% destroyed
1% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 6

0% chance 100% destroyed
0% chance 50% destroyed
0% chance 25% destroyed
0% chance 12% destroyed
0% chance 6% destroyed
0% chance 3% destroyed
0% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 7 and beyond

0% chance 100% destroyed
0% chance 50% destroyed
0% chance 25% destroyed
0% chance 12% destroyed
0% chance 6% destroyed
0% chance 3% destroyed
0% chance 1% destroyed

  Therefore, it is up to each power to decide how long it will build up it's Attack and Defense, who will pump up the Attack, and who will bolster the Defense.

  THE CLINCHER!

  You only get ONE Attack and ONE Defense at a time.  One Attack, and One Defense, simultaneously.

  Thus, you can only attack ONE Power at a time.  
  You can never attack two or more Powers simultaneously.

  You may Attack (your one allowed Attack), and you may Defend yourself (your one allowed Defense), at the same time.

  However ...

  If you state you are Defending another Power, you cannot Defend yourself!!!

  Nor can you Defend more than one other Power from an attack.

  (Mr. Draco and Serpenteye count as one Power, for the purpose of defending them.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC*

I will be running Turn 7 by the Day, announcing each new day as it comes.

  If you wish to use 11th level magic to accomplish things normally possible only to the deities, this is your List.
  Although it looks silly and ridiculous - it IS silly and ridiculous - people have earned 11th level magic, and I MUST arbitrate what thousands of mages with 11th level magic could do ... and based on what I read in the Netheril supplement, the sky is the limit.

  HOWEVER ...

  IF YOU CHOOSE TO EXERCISE YOUR 11TH LEVEL MAGIC TO DO ANY OF THE BELOW, AND YOU TAKE MORE THAN ONE HOUR IN THE DOING ...
  YOU CAN ONLY LAUNCH CATEGORY 3 ATTACKS AND DEFENSES (OR WEAKER) THAT DAY.

  IF YOU ENGAGE IN A PROJECT THAT LASTS MORE THAN ONE DAY (ATTEMPTING TO DO ANYTHING THAT REQUIRES A WEEK OR THE WHOLE TURN), YOU CAN ONLY LAUNCH CATEGORY 3 ATTACKS AND DEFENSES (OR WEAKER) FOR EACH AND EVERY DAY YOUR POWER IS SPENDING IT'S ENERGIES ON THAT PROJECT.

  IN OTHER WORDS, IF YOU TRY TO USE YOUR 11TH LEVEL MAGIC TO PULL OFF THE WONDERS BELOW THAT REQUIRE MORE THAN AN HOUR TO ACHIEVE, YOU ARE TAKING YOUR LIFE IN YOUR HANDS.

  - - -

What can you do with 11th level magic quickly?

  You can create a great geyser of Oerthblood, which continues to spew upward indefinitely.
  You can give yourself all the abilities of a Tarrasque, assuming it's shape - or, you may remain in your own form, and have all the abilities except the claw and bite attacks.  This lasts for 24 hours, the effect can be cast repeatedly, and it cannot be made permanent.  Your PC's PL increases by 20 percent or 5, whichever is greater.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 5.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 3.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 1,000 chance.)
  You can create one pocket dimension, size LL.
  You can create a Flying City, if a city is at hand already.  This City can spelljam as if it had a Greater Helm of titanic proportions.
  You can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  You can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You can project visions of other realities to a subject creature (such as showing a slave what freedom means), and that subject creature will instantly understand your point of view, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest.
  You can summon the Avatar of any God (although it may not choose to stay, and it might be very unhappy with you.)
  You can begin freeing your undead of Acererak's control.
  You can withstand Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant yourself and your mages psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes), and your Power increases in PL by 50.
  You can begin casting psionic enchantments.
  You can give yourself the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.
  You can dig a tunnel down to any depth in the earth.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can begin resurrecting the dead (1 PL worth.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment upon one creature (1 in 2 chance.)
  You can begin creating a Mythal.  It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  You can begin functioning as a Deepspawn (gain 5 PL of monsters.)
  You can immediately start creating permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 10 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can sense a major change in reality, but cannot do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You can attempt to grant yourself Spellfire (1 in 3 chance.)

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a few minutes?

  You can create a lake of Oerthblood.
  You can give hundreds of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.)  Your Power's PL increases by 100.  Your NPCs' PL increases by 20 percent or 5, whichever is greater.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 10.  
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 5.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can create 10 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  You can create a Flying City, if one is already at hand.  This city can spelljam, as per above.
  You and many others can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  You and many others can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You and your people can project to several dozen beings, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.
  You can undo the environment damage caused by technological inventions over an area the size of the Union of Oerth.
  You can begin growing a forest.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, and force it to stay for a length of time set by you (it doesn't have to like it, though.)
  You can free 10 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can withstand Acererak's attacks, and employ those attacks yourself against several dozen enemies.
  You can protect your mages from Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant yourself and your mages all the special insights of the dragons, and your Power increases in PL by 100.
  Thousands of your people can begin using psionic enchantments.
  Thousands of your people can shapechange, gaining all of the powers of the creature assumed.
  You can begin alteration of the geography over a small area.
  You can resurrect 10 PL of the dead.
  You can break 11th level enchantments upon several thousand creatures (1 in 2 chance per person.)
  Your mages can all begin acting as Deepspawn (gain 50 PL of monsters.)  You can create any monsters, including the Tarrasque.
  You and your mages can immediately start creating thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to overthrow one of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 10 chance.)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You and all your mages can attempt to grant themselves Spellfire (1 in 3 chance each).  Your Power gains 100 PL.

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic in an hour?

  You can create hundreds of lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can give several thousand of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.)  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 20.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 10.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 10 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  You can create a full Flying City, ala Netheril.  This city can spelljam as per above.
  Thousands of your mages can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  Hundreds of your people and you may begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You and your people can project to several thousand beings, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of the continent of Oerik.
  You can begin and continue the creation of an entire race of beings.
  You can undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over the entire continent of Oerik.
  You can permanently alter your Power's technology so that it causes no environmental damage.
  You can grow a forest over an area the size of Bissel.  If the soil is dead, you can cleanse the soil in this span of time, and begin growing a forest.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, force it to stay, and attempt to force it to do your bidding (1 in 3 chance).  It will NOT appreciate this.
  You can free 100 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can throw an attack Acererak-style upon an entire enemy army of 100 PL, destroying it, unless it is defending by 11th level magic.
  You can protect your entire Power from Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant yourself and all your mages all the special insights and abilities of the Phaerimm, and your Power increases in PL by 500.
  All your people capable of 10th level magic can begin throwing psionic enchantments.
  Tens of thousands of your people can be permanently given the ability to Shapechange, gaining all of the abilities of the creature assumed.  Your Power gains 1000 PL.
  You can begin the creation of a new mountain range, new rivers, new lakes, new hills, rearranging the geography over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can resurrect 100 PL of the dead.
  You can break 11th level enchantments on several thousand beings with total success.
  You can complete a Mythal over a 4,000 square mile area.  Within that area, you can place several dozen enchantments of 1st through 9th level, and they are permanent.
  You can begin the creation of a Mythal the size of Bissel.
  You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 100 PL of monsters.)
  You can immunize yourself to the attacks of the Lady of Pain (but you do not gain any power over her or to attack her.)
  You and your mages can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places.
  You may attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 5 chance each)
  You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 10 chance)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 5 chance of success, and a 1 in 5 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You and all your mages can attempt repeatedly to succeed in obtaining Spellfire, until they do.  1/2 of them will die trying.  Your Power gains 1,000 PL, but loses it from dead mages.

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a day?

  You can create thousands of lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can give several tens of thousands of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.)  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 100.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 20.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 3 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL, and completely detail out the geography, flora, fauna, and climate of these little realities.
  You can create several full Flying Cities, ala Netheril, or, you can create a Flying City that floats on air alone, or on the clouds, or on light, or on any substance or type of energy, or any imaginary conception you can think of.  The City may have any shape you desire, including impossible shapes.  These cities can spelljam at trans-light speed, and can teleport without error.
  Thousands of your mages can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  Thousands of your people can begin Avangion Metamorphosis, and your Power permanently gains 100 PL.
  You and your people can project to an entire Power in the IR, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Oerth.
  You can begin and continue the creation of an entire race of beings.
  You can undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over an entire world.
  You can alter the nature of all technological inventions worldwide so that they cause no environmental damage.
  You can grow a forest over an area the size of Furyondy.  If the soil was dead, you can cleanse it over this area, and begin growing a forest.
  You can create a small, city sized area that becomes specially enchanted ... the area is good aligned, radiates good, and all good beings in that area have their PL doubled, and evil creatures have their PL halved.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, force it to stay, and attempt to charm it into willingly serving you (1 in 2 chance).  If that fails, you can force it to do your bidding.  It will NOT appreciate this.
  You can free all your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can throw an attack, Acererak-style, against an entire enemy nation, destroying it, unless it is protected by 11th level magic.
  You can protect your entire Power, and all allied Powers, from Acererak's attack.
  Hundreds of thousands of your people can be permanently given the ability to shapechange, gaining all of the abilities of the creature whose shape is assumed.  Your Power gains 5,000 PL.
  You can complete rearranging the geography over an area the size of Bissel exactly to your specifications, and begin changing the geography over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can resurrect 1,000 PL of the dead (and your Power gains that PL.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment cast over your entire Power.
  You can finish the Mythal the size of Bissel (see above.)
  You can create a powerful Mythal over a 4,000 square mile area that has several permanent 10th level powers in addition to it's several dozen permanent 1st through 9th level powers.
  You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 1,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can immunize thousands of your people to the attacks of the Lady of Pain.
  You and your mages can create endless numbers of permanent Gates to other realities, other parts of the Prime, and other Planes.  You can summon 10,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 3 chance of each)
  You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 5 chance)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success, and a 1 in 3 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You and your mages can make a careful, sustained effort to obtain Spellfire.  1 in 2 chance of success.  If you succeed, your Power gains 1,000 PL.  If you fail, you can try again tomorrow.

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a week?

  You can cover an area the size of Bissel with Oerthblood.
  You can give several tens of thousands of your people the abilities of a Tarrasque, and maintain this indefinitely.  For as long as you do, your Power's PL is increased by 10,000.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 200.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 50.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 2 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL, and completely detail out the geography, flora, fauna, and climate of these little realities.
  You can create hundreds of Flying Cities, and they can be lofted upon air, clouds, light, or any known or imaginary substance.  They can be of any shape, including impossible ones.  These cities can spelljam at trans-light speeds, teleport without error, and worldwalk.
  Thousands of your mages can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  Tens of thousands of your people can begin Avangion Metamorphosis, and your Power permanently gains 1,000 PL.
  You and your people can project to an entire Crystal Sphere, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can create a new race of beings.  Project finished.
  You can teach another Power how to use 10th level magic.
  You can undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can alter the nature of technological inventions so that they cannot harm the environment, over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can grow a forest over an area the size of the continent of Oerik.
  If the soil is dead, you can cleanse an area the size of Furyondy, and grow a forest in that area.
  You can create an area of 1,000 square miles (and 20 miles deep) that is specially enchanted ... it is good aligned.  See above.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, force it to stay, and charm it into willingly serving you.  It will never know what is being done to it, unless the charm is broken.
  You can free all the undead in a Crystal Sphere, from Acererak's control, permanently.
  You can throw an attack, Acererak-style, against an entire Power, destroying it, unless it is protected by 11th level magic.
  You can protect an entire continent from Acererak's attack.
  You can grant yourself and all your mages the special insights of elves, and begin casting High Magic, and your Power increases in PL by 5,000.
  Your entire population can be given the permanent ability to shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creatures whose forms are assumed.  Your Power gains 10,000 PL.
  You can rearrange the geography of an area the size of Furyondy, and begin rearranging the geography of the entire continent of Oerik.
  You can resurrect 10,000 PL of the dead (and your PL gains that PL.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment cast over the entire world.
  You can create a Mythal over an area the size of Furyondy (see above.)
  You can create a powerful Mythal over an area the size of Bissel (see above.)
  You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 10,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can immunize tens of thousands of your people to the attack of the Lady of Pain.
  You can attempt to force the Lady of Pain into her own Cage (1 in 100 chance)
  You and your mages can create endless permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 50,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 2 chance each)
  You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 3 chance)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success, and a 1 in 5 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You and all the mages in your Power gain Spellfire.  Your PL increases by 1,000.

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic using all of Turn 7 to do it?

  You can cover an area the size of Furyondy with Oerthblood.
  You can give several tens of thousands of your people the abilities of a Tarrasque, and maintain this indefinitely.  For as long as you do, your Power's PL is increased by 10,000.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 300.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 100.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (3 in 4 chance of success.)
  You may attempt divine ascension for your PC (1 in 10 chance, not including other modifiers.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL, and completely detail out the geography, flora, fauna, and climate of these little realities.
  You can create over a thousand Flying Cities,  and they can be lofted upon air, clouds, light, or any known or imaginary substance.  They can be of any shape, including impossible ones.  These cities can spelljam at trans-light speeds, teleport without error, worldwalk, or employ 10th level magic to travel around.
  Thousands of your mages can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  You, and tens of thousands of your people, can complete Avangion Metamorphosis, and your Power gains 10,000 PL.
  You and your people can project to dozens of Crystal Spheres, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over dozens of Crystal Spheres.
  You can create 3 new races of beings.
  You can teach all the Powers in the IR how to use 10th level magic, and teach one Power how to use 11th level magic.
  You can grow a forest that covers all the land masses of the world.  If the soil is dead, you can cleanse it over a continental area the size of Oerik, and grow a forest of that size.
  You can create an area that is specially enchanted ... it is inherently good.  See above.  This area can be the size of Bissel.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, and dominate it.  It is permanently under your control, unless an enemy breaks the domination.
  You can free all the undead in dozens of Crystal Spheres from Acererak's control, permanently.
  You can throw an attack, Acererak-style, against the entire world of Oerth, and this attack will succeed against all things, living or undead, that are not protected by 11th level magic.
  You can protect an entire world from Acererak's attack.
  You can grant yourself and your mages all the insight of the Faerie, concerning magic, and your Power gains 20,000 PL.
  You can rearrange the geography of the entire continent of Oerik to your exact specifications, and begin altering the geography of the entire world.
  You can resurrect 50,000 PL of the dead (and your Power gains that PL.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment cast over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can create a Mythal over your entire Power.
  You can create a powerful Mythal over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 50,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can immunize your entire Power to the Lady of Pain's attacks.
  You can attempt to force the Lady of Pain into her own Cage (1 in 10 chance.)
  You and your mages can create endless permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can make an attempt to gain 12th level magic for your Power.  (1 in 10 chance, but every Turn your chance increases, to 2 in 10, then 3 in 10, then 4 in 10, etc.) (I get to make this roll.)
  You can attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (3 in 4 chance each.)
  You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 2 chance)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 2 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.  You can only attempt this once per turn, so you choose how long you will spend in the effort to seize the portfolio, and the chances of success and death depend on your decision.
  You can give the gift of Spellfire to all the beings in your Power.  Your PL increases by 10,000.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ADDITIONAL IMPORTANT STUFF - I'D READ THIS IF I WERE YOU*

The whole concept behind the article above:  Dealing with 11th level Troublemakers - the Fun and Easy Way, is based upon a simplistic concept:

  My entire army of mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic gather together, pool their might, then throw a single titantic spell (or a series of titantic spells) at your entire army of mages and clerics who can throw 11th level magic.

  Or ...

  My entire army of mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic gather together, pool their might, and create a single mighty defense (or series of mighty defenses) against whatever your entire army of mages and clerics who can cast 11th level magic are going to throw.

  Although it is appreciated that things don't work in this simplistic way, it is a way to handle something that I really don't think can be handled otherwise.
  There are simply too many ways, realistically, to use 11th level magic imaginatively to destroy a foe, and I cannot arbitrate them all.

  I'm not as smart as you people give me credit for (sighs.)

  - - -

  ADDITIONAL RULES - IF YOUR POWER IS WEAKENED

  When you lose 1%, 3%, 6%, 12%, 25%, or 50% of your army of mages and clerics who can cast 11th level magic (as per the charts), they are gone for good.
  There is no way to ever bring them back, period.

  This permanently weakens your Power, so that:

  If you lose 25% of your force of mages and clerics, your Attacks and Defenses are all at - 1.

  If you lose 50% of your force of mages and clerics, your Attacks and Defenses are all at - 2.

  If you lose 75% of your force of mages and clerics, your Attacks and Defenses are all at - 3.

  So, if you lose 75% of your mages and clerics, and launching (by spending a whole day preparing) a  Category 4 Attack and a Category 4 Defense, they only count as a Category 1 Attack and a Category 1 Defense.

  ADDITIONAL RULES - MERCY TO A FOE

  The Attacking Power chooses where the enemy mages and clerics go, that are lost (as per the charts).
  Generally, these places are Spheres of Annihilation, Ravenloft, or other places from which there is no return.

  However, the Attacking Power may choose imprisonment for the enemy mages or clerics, instead of death or banishment.

  The enemy mages and clerics are considered taken by the Attacking Power and imprisoned.
  They are totally helpless while imprisoned.
  They can never be rescued.
  They can never be communicated with, except by their captors.
  There are no circumstances - ever - under which they can be freed.
  If the Power that imprisoned them is destroyed, they are considered permanently killed.

  The Attacking Party may treat it's prisoners as it wishes - but it may never convert them to it's cause and thus gain 11th level strength as a result.

  ADDITIONAL RULE - PRISONER EXCHANGES

  If two Powers have both taken prisoners, they may agree to a prisoner exchange.
  This exchange may be any percentage the two Powers agree upon.
  This exchange cannot be sabotaged, interfered with, faked, or in any other way be anything other than a straight prisoner exchange.

  This is the only way that the imprisoned mages and clerics can ever again be a part of the IR.

  ADDITIONAL RULE - THE COUP DE GRACE

  If a Power with 11th level magic suffers a 100% loss of it's mages and clerics who can cast 11th level magic, it is in the following state:

  It has lost all it's mages and clerics who could cast 11th level magic.
  It has lost all it's NPCs.
  It's PC remains alive and under the control of that Power's player, but he or she is stripped of 11th level magic permanently.

  That Power's 11th level arsenal of magical items is considered destroyed.
  That Power's 11th level spells left hanging, or otherwise persisting after the demise of their casters, are considered destroyed.

  If that Power had 11th level Psionic capabilities, they are permanently lost.

  The PC of that Power retains 10th level magic.
  That Power still has a force of mages and clerics that can cast 10th level magic.
  That Power still has it's technical knowhow.
  That Power still has an intact infrastructure.
  All the wonders built by that Power with 11th level magic remain unharmed.

  - - -

  The Power with 11th level magic may now make an attack, with it's massed army of mages and clerics with 11th level magic, against this weakened Power.

  If they choose to do so, the 11th level Power must state it is making an Attack and a Defense, as usual.
  The 10th level Power may also state it is making an Attack and a Defense (it is perfectly reasonable to go down fighting against an implacable enemy.)

  However, the charts are now shifted horrifically in favor of the 11th level Power.

  Here are the charts for such an attack.

  Attack Category (11th level power) / Defense Category (10th level power)
  Effect on Defender

  1 / 0  

  50% chance 100% destroyed
  75% chance 50% destroyed
  90% chance 25% destroyed
  99% chance 12% destroyed

  2 / 0

  75% chance 100% destroyed
  90% chance 50% destroyed
  99% chance 25% destroyed

  3 / 0

  90% chance 100% destroyed
  99% chance 50% destroyed

  4 / 0 and beyond

  99% chance 100% destroyed


  If the Defense is stronger than the Attack, the charts are less draconian, but still awful for the defender:

  0 / 0

  45% chance 100% destroyed
  65% chance 50% destroyed
  85% chance 25% destroyed
  95% chance 12% destroyed
  99% chance 6% destroyed

  0 / 1

  40% chance 100% destroyed
  60% chance 50% destroyed
  80% chance 25% destroyed
  90% chance 12% destroyed
  95% chance 6% destroyed
  99% chance 3% destroyed

  0 / 2

  35% chance 100% destroyed
  55% chance 50% destroyed
  75% chance 25% destroyed
  85% chance 12% destroyed
  90% chance 6% destroyed
  95% chance 3% destroyed
  99% chance 1% destroyed

  0 / 3

  30% chance 100% destroyed
  50% chance 50% destroyed
  70% chance 25% destroyed
  80% chance 12% destroyed
  85% chance 6% destroyed
  90% chance 3% destroyed
  95% chance 1% destroyed

  0 / 4

  25% chance 100% destroyed
  45% chance 50% destroyed
  65% chance 25% destroyed
  75% chance 12% destroyed
  85% chance 6% destroyed
  90% chance 3% destroyed
  95% chance 1% destroyed

  0 / 5

  20% chance 100% destroyed
  40% chance 50% destroyed
  60% chance 25% destroyed
  70% chance 12% destroyed
  80% chance 6% destroyed
  85% chance 3% destroyed
  90% chance 1% destroyed

  The progression continues.

  ADDITIONAL RULE - WHAT THE 11TH LEVEL ATTACKER MAY DO IN A COUP DE GRACE

  This is it.
  This is the elimination of the foe.

  This may NOT be done by an Power with 11th level magic to a Power that still retains 11th level magic.

  This MAY be done by a Power with 11th level magic to a Power that has been reduced to 10th level magic only by 11th level dueling.
  This MAY be done by a Power with 11th level magic to a Power that only has 10th level magic period, or to a Power that only has 9th level magic period.

  In other words, the 11th level duel of Attack / Defend is used to destroy the enemy's 11th level capacity.
  Once that is done, THIS is what comes next.

  The Attacker may choose the following:

  Obliteration:  The percentage lost by the defender is to his land's geography, flora, fauna, infrastructure, civilians, military, everything he or she has.
  Total Destruction:  The percentage lost by the defender is to all infrastructure, civilians, and military
  Neutron Destruction:  The percentage lost by the defender is to all civilians and military
  Reprisal Destruction:  The percentage lost by the defender is to all civilians
  Standard Destruction:  The percentage lost by the defender is to all military and military hardware and infrastructure
  Mercy Destruction:  The percentage lost by the defender is only to the leadership and to weapon stockpiles and weapons systems.

  Weapons destroyed can be replaced, if there is time.
  Infrastructure destroyed can be replaced, if there is time.
  Civilians and military can never be replaced - the attacker chooses their fate - death, banishment (to Ravenloft or like places) or imprisonment (with no hope of escape.)

  100% destruction indicates the defending Power is knocked out of play.
  The PC of that power is caught by the Attacker, who may choose death, banishment, or imprisonment for said PC.

  If the destruction is not 100%, the 10th level Power is considered devastated.

  It can engage in a repeat of the Attack / Defense Routine, but with even further penalties, as follows:

  25% loss equals a - 1 penalty to all Attack / Defense Categories
  50% loss equals a - 2 penalty to all Attack / Defense Categories
  75% loss equals a - 3 penalty to all Attack / Defense Categories

  If the defending power which has lost it's 11th level magic wishes to avoid the swift fate detailed above, surrender is always a possible option.

  This assumes the attacker will accept surrender.

  The Attacker with 11th level magic cannot be harmed - his or her Power laughs off the 10th level Attack by the now weakened enemy Power.
  The Defender can Attack, but that Attack is futile, or worse than futile - it may cause the Attacker to choose a more pitiless form of attack.
  The Defender can Defend, and hope to survive, and that is all the Defender can do.

  ADDITIONAL RULE - AN 11TH LEVEL POWER ATTACKING A POWER THAT ONLY HAD 10TH LEVEL MAGIC TO BEGIN WITH

  If a Power with 11th level magic attacks a Power that is only capable of fielding 10th level magic normally, the above rules apply automatically.
  The horrifically unbalanced chart applies for Attack / Defense Routines between the Attacking 11th level Power, and the Defending 10th level Power.

  Mind you, the Attacker with 11th level magic cannot be harmed - his or her Power laughs off the 10th level Attack.
  The Defender can Attack, but that Attack is futile, or worse than futile - it may cause the Attacker to choose a more pitiless form of attack.
  The Defender can Defend, and hope to survive, and that is all the defender can do.

  ADDITIONAL RULE - AN 11TH LEVEL POWER ATTACKING A POWER THAT ONLY HAD 9TH LEVEL MAGIC TO BEGIN WITH.

  If a Power with 11th level magic Attacks a Power with 9th level magic, the following charts are used:

  1 / 0

  75% chance 100% destroyed
  90% chance 50% destroyed
  99% chance 25% destroyed

  2 / 0 

  90% chance 100% destroyed
  99% chance 50% destroyed

  3 / 0

  99% chance 100% destroyed

  -

  0 / 0

  70% chance 100% destroyed
  85% chance 50% destroyed
  95% chance 25% destroyed


  0 / 1

  65% chance 100% destroyed
  80% chance 50% destroyed
  90% chance 25% destroyed

  0 / 2

  60% chance 100% destroyed
  75% chance 50% destroyed
  85% chance 25% destroyed

  This progression continues.

  All the rules concerning an 11th level Power attacking a 10th level Power apply here.

  SPECIAL ADDITIONAL RULE - AN 11TH LEVEL POWER DEFENDING A WEAKER POWER FROM AN 11TH LEVEL ATTACKER

  This is simple enough.

  The Attack / Defense Routine between the 11th level Attacker, and the interfering 11th level Defender, is resolved normally (as per the standard charts for 11th level dueling given in the first post above.)

  The Power with 10th level magic is simply ignored.
  It's Attack / Defense is not even factored into the equation.
  It's fate depends entirely on how well the interfering Power protects it.

  It most certainly cannot attack the 11th level Power that it is being protected from!

  If the Attacker scores damage, it is to the Power that the interfering Power was trying to protect, NOT to the interfering Power.

  For example, if Kalanyr tries to defend GnomeWorks from an attack by Melkor, any damage Melkor does is done to GnomeWorks, not to Kalanyr.

  If the Power being protected only has 9th level magic, all of the above rules apply, even more forcefully than before.

  STATING AN ATTACK / DEFENSE.

  This Turn is being run in days.  31 days, to be exact.  I will state when each day begins and ends.

  You may Attack / Defend one time each day.  Never more than once.  Ever.

  You must state your target when you declare the Attack.
  You may not switch your target once you have declared it.

  You may abort your Attack.  If you do, your Attack for that day is wasted, and you must wait until the next day to commence a new Attack.

  You do not have to state who you are Defending from - you need only to state you are Defending.  That is always enough.

  Any number of people may state they are aiding you in an Attack.
  Once they state this, they cannot change their minds.

  Any number of people may state they are Defending you.
  Once they state this, they cannot change their minds - take note, folks! 
  Remember, you can only Defend once per day, so if you Defend someone else, you cannot Defend yourself.

  SPECIAL RULE - IRL TIMING

  The MOMENT you state an Attack, a clock begins running down from the 24 hour mark.
  If I am not online when you state an Attack, I will check the time of your post - if you modified the post, I will add 4 hours to it one time.

  Others are free to state they are aiding you in your Attack, and this does not affect that clock.

  The Defender has this 24 hours to state he or she is mounting a Defense (and an Attack back, if desired.)
  Allies of the Defender may state they are aiding the Defense.  This does not affect the clock.

  At the end of the 24 hour period, I will resolve the Attack / Defense Routine, and assign damage accordingly.

  If the Defender cannot come online for a legitimate reason, I will ask someone else to play the Defender.

  If, for some reason, the Defender deliberately chooses not to Defend, in that 24 hour period of time, fate is thus decreed.

  STUNTS YOU CAN AND CANNOT PULL OFF

  There is a long list of things you can do with 11th level magic, and that list will grow, as I make more rulings on the questions sent me.
  It is an impressive list, a list of wondrous things, a list of endless possibilities.
  This list is in the post directly above this post.

  If you take an action, using 11th level magic, that can be done quickly, it has no effect on your ability to Attack / Defend.

  If you take an action, using 11th level magic, that takes a few minutes, it has no effect on your ability to Attack / Defend.

  If you take an action, using 11th level magic, that takes an hour, it has no effect on your ability to Attack / Defend.

  If you take an action, using 11th level magic, that takes an entire day, it DOES affect your ability to Attack / Defend.

  You may not launch an Attack of greater than Category 3 that day.
  You may not prepare a Defense of greater than Category 3 that day.

  If you take an action, using 11th level magic, that takes an entire week, it SEVERELY hampers your Attack / Defend capacity.

  For that entire week, you may not launch an Attack of greater than Category 3.
  For that entire week, you may not prepare a Defense of greater than Category 3.

  If you take an action, using 11th level magic, that takes all of Turn 7, your Attack / Defense capabilities are crippled for the entire Turn.

  For the entirety of Turn 7, you may not launch an Attack of greater than Category 3.
  For the entirety of Turn 7, you may not mount a Defense of greater than Category 3.

  IMPORTANT:  

  You may halt projects involving 11th level magic, so that you can mount Category 4 or greater Attacks and Defenses.
  But you MUST POST that you are doing so, and these Posts must occur before the day begins (posting during this Interlude is fine.)

  If you do not post that you are ceasing projects, you do not cease working on them (Anabstercorian's city around the sun is a good example of this.)
  You remain restricted to Category 3 or less Attacks and Defenses until you specifically state you are halting all other 11th level activity that requires more than an hour to complete.

  MORE SPECIAL STUNTS YOU CAN AND CANNOT DO

  You may hold an Attack, and a Defense.

  If you do this, you automatically by defaunt CANNOT use 11th level magic for any purpose that would use up more than an hour, for so long as you hold your Attack and your Defense.

  Instead of your attack going off IRL 24 hours after you state the attack, your Attack and Defense go off at a later time of your choosing - Attacks and Defenses can be held for up to one Turn.

  At the beginning of Day 2, your Attack Category increases to 6.
  At the beginning of Day 2, your Defense Category increases to 6.

  At the beginning of Day 3, your Attack Category increases to 8.
  At the beginning of Day 3, your Defense Category increases to 8.

  This progression continues through Day 31, unless it is interrupted.

  The progression is interrupted, concerning the Attack, when you go ahead and make your Attack.
  Your Attack goes off at the Category Level appropriate for however long you held it.

  However, your Defense is another matter.

  The progression of your Defense is considered automatically disrupted if another Power launches an Attack against you.
  You Defend at whatever Category you have managed to attain, through waiting.
  Then, your Defense is expended, and you must begin building your Defense all over again.

  Allies wishing to aid you in an Attack may choose to hold their Attack, with you.

  Defenders aiding you may choose to hold their Defense, along with yours.

  Those who hold Attacks and Defenses MAY NOT change targets or who they are defending, for the entire time they are holding the Attack and Defense.



  EXAMPLE OF HOW THIS WOULD ALL WORK

  Zelda states an Attack and a Defense.
  Zelda states she will Attack Melkor, who she has had enough of.

  Melkor states an Attack and a Defense.
  Melkor states he will Attack Zelda, returning the favor.

  Neither chooses to Defend another Power.
  Therefore, their Defense automatically defaults to their own Power, and they do not need to state this.

  Both withhold from employing 11th level magic in any project that would take longer than an hour.

  Kalanyr states he is joining Zelda's Attack on Melkor, and that he is Defending Zelda.

  Serpenteye states he is joining Melkor's Attack on Zelda, and that he is Defending Melkor.

  The 24 Hour Clock begins winding down.

  During the 24 Hour Period, nobody else makes any statements concerning this particular 11th level duel.

  At the end of the 24 hour period, the Attack / Defense Routine goes off.

  Zelda has an Attack of 4, and a Defense of 4.
  Kalanyr's help increases her Attack to 8, and her Defense to 8.

  Melkor has an Attack of 4, and a Defense of 4.
  Serpenteye decided to continue a magical project that took longer than one hour, so he can only add 3 to Melkor.
  So Melkor has an Attack of 7, and a Defense of 7.

  Zelda then secretly informs me she is holding her Attack. (this should be a secret statement, obviously.)

  Melkor does not secretly inform me he is holding his Attack.
  Nobody else informs me they are secretly holding their Attack - Kalanyr and Zelda discussed a joint holding of their attacks, but never came to a decision on the matter.

  Zelda's Attack of 4 (from Kalanyr) goes off.
  Melkor's Defense of 7 goes off.

  Melkor's Attack of 7 goes off.
  Zelda's Defense of 8 goes off.

  Damage is resolved:  Zelda and Melkor both suffer losses, and both are now at - 1 to Attack and Defense Categories.

  All Attacks and Defenses that went off are revealed - they always become public knowledge immediately after they go off.

  The fact Zelda held her Attack cannot be kept secret - it becomes public knowledge.

  - 

  The day ends.
  The next day, begins.

  -

  All players once more state their Attacks.

  Zelda once more states an Attack on Melkor. 
  Melkor once more states an Attack on Zelda.

  Zelda states this Attack will be immediate, occuring at the start of the 2nd Day.

  Kalanyr once more states he will support the Attack on Melkor.
  Serpenteye once more states he will support the Attack on Zelda.

  All sides are allowed, by default, an Attack and Defense Category of 3 (that is, they had an hour to prepare.)

  Zelda has an Attack Category of 6 (4 for the 1st day plus 2 for the new day) plus Kalanyr's Attack Category of 3, for a total Attack of 9.
  Minus 1 for damage done by Melkor's previous Attack, for a Final Attack of 8.

  Zelda has a Defense of 3, plus Kalanyr's Defense of 3, for a total Defense of 6, minus 1 for damage done by Melkor's previous Attack, for a Final Defense of 5.

  Melkor has an Attack Category of 3, plus the 3 from Serpenteye, for a total Attack of 6, minus one for damage done to him by Kalanyr's (NOT Zelda's) Attack, for a Final Attack of 5.

  Melkor has a Defense Category of 3, plus the 3 from Serpeneteye, for a total Defense of 6, minus one for damage done to him by Kalanyr's Attack, for a Final Defense of 5.

  Zelda's Attack of 8 goes off.
  Melkor's Defense of 5 goes off.

  Melkor's Attack of 6 goes off.
  Zelda's Defense of 5 goes off.

  It is likely that Melkor sustains damage and Zelda does not.

  These Attacks and Defenses, even though the day is yet young, immediately become public knowledge - all Attacks and Defenses become public knowledge immediately after they go off.

  For the rest of this 2nd day, Zelda, Kalanyr, Melkor, and Serpenteye can neither Attack nor Defend.

  Please note that for this 2nd day, everyone else already stated their Attacks and Defenses back on day one (if they didn't state Attacks and Defenses then, they cannot do it now!!), so they cannot take sudden advantage of the weakness of these four Powers.

  ALL STATEMENTS OF ATTACK AND DEFENSE ARE SECRET.
  THEY SHOULD BE E-MAILED TO ME PRIVATELY.

  YOU MUST ALWAYS E-MAIL ME YOUR ATTACK / DEFENSE INTENTIONS FOR THE NEXT DAY ON THE CURRENT DAY.
  YOU MAY NEVER STATE ATTACK / DEFENSE INTENTIONS FOR THE CURRENT DAY (you get no Attack / Defense today IC if you sent me no e-mail yesterday IC) UNLESS YOU HAVE A HELD ATTACK (you may discharge it today IC by sending me an e-mail today IC.)

  IT IS PERFECTLY FINE FOR PLAYERS TO SECRETLY E-MAIL EACH OTHER, TO MAKE PLANS FOR COMBINED ATTACKS.

  THERE IS NO WAY FOR ONE SIDE TO EVER KNOW WHAT THE OTHER SIDE IS DOING - WHETHER THEY WILL ATTACK, WHO THEY WILL ATTACK, HOW STRONG THE ATTACK WILL BE, OR WHEN IT WILL OCCUR.

  YOU MAY PUBLICLY ANNOUNCE AN ATTACK AND DEFENSE - IT IS YOUR CHOICE TO REVEAL YOUR SECRET.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

This last space also reserved.


----------



## Black Omega

> Edena: Talking with Anabstercorian is dangerous. He might just reach out with that Dictum, and seize the speaker as his slave forever.



But then I'd get Mordenkainen back!  Yay!



> Edena: So, you are aiding Melkor in the invasion of Athas. LOL.    Why do you think the Dragon-Kings are so angry?



Well, it's entirely possible I misunderstood Forsaken.  If Forsaken is helping Melkor invade Athas then..um..Hell no, we're not helping Melkor. 

We -will- join Kal and others in helping oppose him though.  I'll look back and get some clarification on just what Forsaken is up to.



> Edena:  I must be blunt in my answer on this. Those people who are out to win the IR, as if this were a chess or bridge tournament, can consider they have won, simply in getting 11th level magic.



Interesting way to look at it.  As far as I'm concerned I won.  I've been having fun and that's my goal.  Truthfully, I expected to get squashed by now, so every bit longer I'm going is just a bonus. Toooo sweeeet!



> Edena: It would seem, if what I am reading is true (look of disbelief) that Black Omega and William wish to help you with this project.



Nope, nope nope.  Melkor is the enemy of all.  The red plague destroying the lands of Oerth and stretching his evil hand far beyond.  We're not helping Melkor and Siobhan's -quite-happy with Kal, thanks for the interest Melkor.



> Edena:  However, the ending of the IR will not be determined by me, but by you, the players.



Dear God, we're in trouble.



> This means a major war, on Athas, between Forsaken One and Melkor, on Turn 7.



And everyone is free to take sides. This is what I meant by working with Forsaken.



> -Melkor erupts in sinister laughter after hearing Siobhan`s words: -You want to hear what I want?! Well among other things, I want YOU! I desire you, and you will be mine, in body and soul, your resistance will make things only more funny, but finally you will totally submit to my will, and you will learn to find pleasure in pain, and suffering of others. Oh, and this loser Kalanyr won`t help you, I would squash him like a bug if he only had guts to face me, his power is no match for mine.



Siobhan's eyes flash with silver fire "And that's all there is to you, isn't there.  Power and hunger.  Like some sphere of annailation that developed a personality and a libido but still knows nothing more than how to devour and hunger. Well, don't worry about Kalanyr, he can take care of himself.  And so can I.  We will meet another time, Melkor.  And you will find light can be just as powerful as your darkness.



> ANSWER: Heh. If that was a compliment, a big thank you!  And yes, Mordenkainen is under Anabstercorian's control (sorry, Black Omega!) and has been since Turn 3. One of the IR's secrets, revealed.



Darn you, Ana!  Darn you to heck!  Nice touch and good choice on the guy to grab.  Once we work this out, we might have to do something about that little Dictum of yours...


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Scince the Unseelie are contested, I will put a claim for the Eternal Empire.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OCC:

My day for today is taken, I have Dm duty to do.

((Any ideas how I should pay back to player of paladin, who as dm in another game just last session made my almost CG nice rogue character slave for LE deity. Oh, and feel free to mail ideas to zelda@dlc.fi about  IR or otherwise))

_"Fiona, do you know what to say, when you see a comet?" 
"Sure, my big-sister told me." Fiona said and recited a little poem like this: 

"I wish I may, I wish, I might, I wish, I have my wish tonight...
and I wish it doesn't eat me alive."_

Byebye for now. And Edena, take no pains to answer my mails.


----------



## zouron

Edena will some of the nations on Anakeris ally with me (accept my ruler ship in other words) by now?


----------



## Tokiwong

'o Skoteinos said:
			
		

> *Scince the Unseelie are contested, I will put a claim for the Eternal Empire. *




*OOC:* Well the Eternal Empire is contested as well since I claimed them... as an aside thanks for the replies Edena.. 4 hours wow you are dedicated... hey go for Mina those have yet to be chosen...


----------



## Kalanyr

> _ Originally Posted By Black Omega_
> 
> 
> 
> Edena: Talking with Anabstercorian is dangerous. He might just reach out with that Dictum, and seize the speaker as his slave forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I'd get Mordenkainen back! Yay!
Click to expand...



If Kal had actually heard that one it would go something like this:

Kal sweatdrops: @_@; "Glad to know I'm useful for _something_."


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Look!
I did have time, after all. 

*

Edena said:

ANSWER: A voice speaks to Ergoth-Nog. It is fatherly, it is kindly, and it is stern: 

Look around you. 
Behold the fields that were. 
Behold the tall trees that stood. 
Behold the clean rivers that once flowed. 
Behold the majestic mountains that once stood. 

Now, behold what is. 
Those who did this thing, continue in their destruction. 

Who will stop them? 
Who will choose to stand and fight for the world? 

You must fight the fight. 
You must win the battle. 

The Pact was to defend. 
But when life loses it's value, and is taken for naught, the Pact is: to avenge. 

- - - 
* 

In his mind,  Ergoth-Nog answers:

"True is that, and truth you speak. But what is this enemy to avenge?

There are many kind of enemies and we don't have power to fight these enemies. We fully intend to support efforts here on Oerth against those that would spread the red curse. Like Melkor and his ilk. People are supposed to live and die, be greedy, yes,  and spread and survive. But now balance has been disturbed and it is getting worse. If we don't heal damage done to earth and nature itself, any fight would just be meaningless road to oblivion. Natural cycle of life and death has been disturbed already, evil from beyond is spreading and twisting this reality into state of corruption, which ultimately could become so bad, that 'void of beyond' could just happily devour everything. We have to pick our fights very carefully now.

These people of my brother-tribes were lied to and abused by Iuz the Evil. Still they lived 40 year in peace when war ended, without
ever getting personal revenge for that humiliation. It is not sane to seek revenge for revenge's sake, even when it would be seemingly deserved by some. We will fight, and we will heal lands, and we even will ally those distasteful to us, to give us surviving change. Fighting is surviving, healing is surviving, time for finer points of avenging and lessons later. We will not forget what has passed here. But yes, before we can truly heal, we must root out few rotten flowers and get rid of red goo."

To himself he then says:

"But how do I do this? I know I am lacking in wisdow and experience.  I wasn't expecting this responsiblity this soon?"

Then shakes his head to himself:

"Then again, one never expects this kind of destruction. Cataclysms are not exactly every-day either."

He gives himself a dry laugh. It makes him feel somehow better. There is much to do.


Those brave men and woman, who've joined into quest to 'get their home back' are suffering for different troubles. Druids and shamans of Barbarians and and magicians and priests of others (especially those of Storm riders) are doing everything they can to make small areas livable. Their magic is not strong enough to do it as efficiantly as would be needed. They summon elementals and storm spirits to clean small areas of dangerous toxins and lava and rubble that seems to be everywhere.

At the same time they start to organize small groups, almost in the sense many adventuring groups are formed, for their military. New tactics in this new kind wilderness are trained feverenly and various *monsters* are picked and magically enchanted to work better in this new apocalyctic place Oerth once was.

Diplomats, mostly from Ratik (the city gone *poof* recently) are sent to various allies to ask help in fixing earth with Oerthblood or magic.

Everyone does not agree with  Ergoth-Nog and other leaders with similar views. Some go berserk and start seaching for enemies responsibe for killing their 'family' (or add whatever reason it is) lusting for blood, not caring if they live or die, and why should they. Most of these people can't die anymore. Some just go mercenary, or decide to join with other here.

Most of these leavers are among barbarians or people
from Ratik. Storm riders and others are feeling secure with one of their great leaders still alive. Legedary son of their king, their Chosen One.

Some go mercenary.

Few take Anabstercorian's offer, though it is not very popular. None join Aedri, since there is so much old dislike at stake.
Few join armies of Iuz, evil lot all of them, because of old history.
Many of the good folk find other folks more likable, their places filled with light and good, and power to make them feel safe..

There are few personal fights, few curses thrown, leaders try to keep many from leaving with different motivating ways, but none are actually forced to stay. "If they don't like how we do things, they are better off elsewhere, anyway", many say.

((In terms of PL, I don't consider this being anything major, Edena's choice however))

_
Time of hope, time of changes, time of choices. This is how I feel, this time is about.

Elvor, late Lord Baron of Ratik_


----------



## Alyx

Reprisal, you're more then welcome to take the UC off my hands.  I was aiming for the Church of Toril in the first place, in any case; I doubt I could play the UC as it should be played.  The same with the church of Toril, but that prospect matched my character concept a wee bit more.

Excellent -- my home computer is back online.  Might be able to keep up to this war, for a change...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO ZELDA*

Hey there, Zelda.

  My pardons, but I am totally exhausted.
  I cannot answer your post above as it deserves.

  Therefore, I am reserving this space, and when I come back online I will give your post the kind of answer it deserves.

  - - -

  Alyx, I understand not wanting to play the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  That is an enormous responsibility.  Even ... I ... have refused to play the UC.

  I genuinely hope Reprisal can join us.
  The United Commonwealth was heavily his vision.
  The United Commonwealth is a thing of beauty, for it was created by all the posts and efforts of the 1st and 2nd IRs.
  The United Commonwealth is the product of all the wars, all the deaths, all the sacrifice, all the pain.
  It is an enlightened nation;  a place of equality, tolerance, and goodwill between all the races, a place of incredible diversity.
  It is a tropical land, a place where technology and magic have created a paradise for it's people.
  Even it's government officials are unusual - they are not ordinary politicians, but tend towards enlightenment and altruism - the United Commonwealth could be considered a strongly Good nation.
  The leader of the United Commonwealth is a visionary woman, the daughter of Ian Payne.  Intelligent, eloquent, and a very fine diplomat, she has lead her people in peace and prosperity for 40 years, since the passing of her father.

  Forrester has been the hero of the United Commonwealth for the past 40 years.
  He is the defender and champion of the United Commonwealth, it's greatest general, it's most cunning and dangerous strategist.
  He is the will of the United Commonwealth when it must exercise military might, a will that has made itself known in dramatic fashion whenever danger threatened the UC.

  The Lady and Forrester are close friends, and work together altruistically to produce peace and safety, and prosperity, for the United Commonwealth.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Yep, I absolutely release any claims I might have priorly made.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I assume IR takes place after the time Rajaat was defeated in Ur Draxa, and only remaining Dragon Kings are Hamanu, Gallard and Oba?

Anyway I tell them that I will accept proposition of alliance if given considerable territories on Athas- including Tyr, Ur Draxa, realms of halfings, Lost Sea. However they will be able to take part in  my conquests on other worlds- Krynn and Mystara will be first targets, then we might be strong enough for bigger ones-Oerth and Toril. I also try to convince them that they will get MUCH power by merging with Red Goo and Hellmaster is an worthy ally.

Sollir, I didn`t steal your idea, I considered getting Athas involved just after powers from Krynn appeared on Toril, not to mention it was slightly involved in first IR.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Re: TO ZELDA*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Hey there, Zelda.
> 
> My pardons, but I am totally exhausted.
> I cannot answer your post above as it deserves.
> 
> Therefore, I am reserving this space, and when I come back online I will give your post the kind of answer it deserves.
> *




I deserve... something very evil? 

Don't stress over it. You can aswer my posts and my e-mail whenever you have time. Rest, Edena, rest. Sleep, sleep, sweet dreams and so on. May Forsaken One grant you sweet dreams too. Ups, was that taking it too far? 

I don't have quick and flashy magic at my command, so all my plans take time anyway. 

Yep, I have few plans.. well I probably need to mail to about them. They are part of my new and improved template. Heheh, one I still have to write.

I am just getting back time I missed playing in prior rounds. I think it is kind of interesting to have both weak sides and strong. As long as it doesn't ruin anyones fun of course.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Question to everybody*



			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> *Few take Anabstercorian's offer, though it is not very popular*




How is your civilian populace looking on Anabstercorian's offer?  Here it is, summarized:
You get enhanced intelligence, strength, wisdom, and charisma, psionic power, and a free palace staffed with ectoplasmic servants in the most glorious city in Oerthspace, the Penumbral Hub.
On the other hand, you have to turn in to a slimy squid thing with tentacles.

*How many of your civilians are accepting this offer?
How many of your civilians would like to accept this offer but have obligations?
How many of your civilians would like to accept this offer but are too oppressed?
How many of your civilians would not and will never accept this offer?*


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Just want them damn Eternal Empire folks... anyways... Edena when you get a chance to reply to my insane email... that would be much appreciated I think you might be surprised with I am doing...


----------



## Black Omega

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If Kal had actually heard that one it would go something like this:
> 
> Kal sweatdrops: @_@; "Glad to know I'm useful for something." *



Sorry, I could not resist.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

If someone declares they are charging their defense, do they have to state for how long they want to charge for immediately?

I ask this because, if I can declare I am charging for one week, and I never need to use my defense that week, I may as well have said two weeks and I just wasted a ton of 11th level energy. It makes more sense (and I might just be confused) that we all assume we are charging till someone states they are using an attack or defense.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Re: Question to everybody*

NOTE: My post can later be altered by DM.


Like said, that offer isn't very popular. (Not much power for you to gain here, that is).

However...

For few inviduals, however it seems better than hardship at hand. To some, Anabstercorian's is impressive, some of those people have admired this great being. Some think Anabstercorian is indeed, great god of Destruction and Chaos, like another one called Forrester, and should indeed be served, rather than opposed. Some are just afraid. Some seek better life. There are many reasons, numberous reason. Few of them are 'right reasons' to make such choice.

These people left their people already. They ran into other people, they heard the tales. They had given up their way of life.. they were seeking something.. they  found. you.. or maybe your agents just found those lost people first.

Those civilians who didn't leave their lands are not open for your offers.

1 PL of those civilians, some barbarians, some ex-citizens of Ratik are ready to take this offer after little persuation. Their people didn't use to practise magical alteration on people, so they are bit shocked at prospect of being... changed that way. Few find idea even intriguing.

They don't know great secrets, they don't carry much valuables with them. However, they are able to tell, that traitorous king Morreg, secretly 'fan of Iuz' managed to manipulate few important people leaving with him, not to mention, managed to steal some treasure with him. Of course, Morreg is dead, and died somewhere none knows.

This group of civilians might draw along another another 1 PL of mixed lot, if offered something more for this work. Or your agents can just brainwash and force  them *shrug*.

Zelda considers: This loss of PL from people is about 8, I presume. Evenly shared between barbarians and Ratikians, other groups are really minor.

_
((When you choose your path and believe in free will, be prepared, that not all are ready to follow your way. Universe is filled with better sounding offers, than 'create your own fate'.))
_


----------



## GnomeWorks

Greetings, all.

I want to put claim to the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra.  I believe someone else has also put claim to this place, and that makes it a contested nation.

Oh well.  

This is my new posting time, from 8:56am CST to 9:47am CST.  I may also be able to afford around a half hour during the night after 5:30pm CST, but don't count on it.  Sorry, 

Despite that, I am still a part of this IR.  I am not inactive, and have emailed Edena a few times in the last turn or two, and taken action (the nuking of the Elder Ones, for example).  

Thank you all for your patience.  However, do not delay the IR on my behalf - I can still participate effectively, if I cannot post all the time.  I will keep myself updated and ask for updates from my allies when necessary.

If this is too much of a drain on the IR, I can quit and surrender the Lortmils over to an ally.  I would prefer to not have to do that, however, as I still think that I can be an effective part of this IR.  I still have a few aces up my sleeve, and I'll be using them shortly.

Thank you.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

GnomeWorks, stay, oh, please stay.

It doesn't bother be a bit.

Oh, look who is speaking -> the most inactive member of IR ever, Zelda. 

Still I voted.


----------



## dagger

I am in control of those nations, well at least I was.




			
				zouron said:
			
		

> *Edena will some of the nations on Anakeris ally with me (accept my ruler ship in other words) by now? *


----------



## Zelda Themelin

I shall return in 12 hours.

Gametime (and none was willing to give me any ideas, such a shame).

_Some cynicism bites it's iron-teeth into your flesh, 
when you step from the summer of youth to the autumn of maturity. Belief and mystery fade away if they are not tended._


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Anabstecorian:

<< My friends, my enemies. We have fought together, and we have fought against each other. But we all - ALL of us - Have a common enemy. And that enemy is great. You all know of whom I speak. >> 
<< I speak of Melkor, the Destroyer, the Consumer, the Raper, the Dominator, the Grinder of Souls, the Devourer of Hope, He Who Spawned The Red Army, The Bastard Son Of Oblivion and Despair. >> 
<< You all know that he's going to destroy the world first chance he gets. I recommend we crush him in to a one-dimensional point before he can do the same to us. >> 
<< I recommend we begin a focused attack on the magical assault capabilities of the Shade, and shatter his offensive power immediately. We have no chance of creating a lasting peace and denying the Dark Powers the pleasure of acquiring Oerth otherwise. His presence is too disruptive, his mind too antithetical to harmony, his form too blasphemous to the creed of peace and law for any sort of coexistence with him. >> 
<< I saw we KICK HIS ASS! Who is with me? >>

Image of Melkor appears before Anabstecorian:

-Hmm, I like you, nice titles that you have given me, I might even add them to the official list, or maybe not, it is long enough. And I see that you have  finally gotten smarter, Favored OF Ilsenine, and understood, that I AM to be feared. But I can spare you my wrath, I offer you a non-agression pact, I suggest accepting, my gifts are NOT to be rejected.


----------



## The Forsaken One

I'm hitting Athas HARD. All forces native there will be told that I'm coming in to kick some oerthian booty and they are free to join in.
Psions should be united 

All forces who voluntarily joined me I presume agree to be hiveminded and join the ideal of one perfect organism. If not they can remain independant but those who freely join me I presume for now they join in.
Their powers and DNA will be added to the gene pool.

Edena, my dreams effect one sphere right? But now that all is open I can use it everwhere I want?

And healing kills evil persons right now they have that strange ability 


Everyone is free to join in the action to kick Melkor out of Athas or out of where ever. 
If it's up to me this guys time is over.


----------



## zouron

dagger> I can attempt to pretend it didn't happened? hehe. Nah actually I mostly ment Empire of Aquaria to the north of me, I am hoping to soon get some land, but I couldn't get the land for free Edena wanted me to conqurer it  so I have to play nice.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Lord Melkor!*

Your proposal is rejected with raucous laughter and mocking gestures.  We shake our *naked hineys* at your soon-to-be-toast religion and people.  In the Army of Darkness, the Drow are turning their slaves in to effigies of you, tying them up, and spanking them mercilessly, and the Illithid are doing our ancient ceremonial We're Going To Eat Your Brains dance.

Seriously, the time for diplomacy is over, Melkor.  A fight to the death is about to ensue, and *(PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT)* I have a firm alliance with the Hive.  You can expect nothing from me but brutal, brutal violence.

The Army of Darkness is getting BORED, Melkor.  I have to give them something to kill.  And that something is you.


----------



## dagger

About time Anab, sheesh .


----------



## Anabstercorian

So, Dagger, you'll help me fight against Melkor?  I'll need everything I can get - The guys got Fast Healing 250, ya know.


----------



## Tokiwong

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *So, Dagger, you'll help me fight against Melkor?  I'll need everything I can get - The guys got Fast Healing 250, ya know.  *




*OOC:*  Hmm so th battle plans are ramping up... what to do... what to do...  Iuz will refrain from any comments... at this point in time...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

There was no light in Melkor`s Throne Room. He was there alone, contemplating, emanating almost visible aura of hatred, directed at those plotting to destroy him. Then his new concubine entered:

-What troubles you, My Lord? 

-They are all uniting to crush me, once again! I was denied Toril! I was denied Oerth! Now they want to deny me Athas!

-Do you want me to pleasure you, Dark One? She smiled, stripped herself off clothes, and kneeled before him in position of total servitude. He looked with desire upon her body, perfect if it wasn`t for her scars and bruises, remainders of fun they had together.

-Not now, I have matters to attend to. You see, they have understood how MIGHTY and dangerous I am, that they must unite to have ANY hope in defeating me, but I MUST make them understand that they have NO hope, not at ALL! Then he laughed and disappeared in Cloud OF Darkness.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena! 

I teleport to Luna, and adress spirits imprisoned beneath it!

-Tormented beings! I want to free you from your suffering! You will find new purpose when you become one with Red Scourge! Join me and you WILL have your revenge against those that dammed you!


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, I'm using 11th level scrying to determine approximately how powerful the trapped on luna are.


----------



## dagger

Count me in! 




			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *So, Dagger, you'll help me fight against Melkor?  I'll need everything I can get - The guys got Fast Healing 250, ya know.  *


----------



## Mr. Draco

Anab, an attack on Melkor certaintly sounds interesting.  In the least, Kas himself will be there (always time to add new names to my list)


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena:

The God Emperor travels secretly from world to world on the Prime material plane, gathering information, performing subtle miracles and answering prayers, giving new orders to his followers and building his influence.

When he reaches Athas he contacts the Sorcerer Kings and offers them alliance, while studying their strengths and weaknesses. He also takes an interest in defiling magic and how to counter its effects.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Couple of things:

1) Anab, mail me I got a proposition for you.

2) Edena, as told I'm offering alliance to all who want to kick melkor out. Psions for Psions 

3) Who wants to hit Melkor with me? More People ?

4) Edena, I'd like your final rulings, anouncements, PL and alliances of Athas before we start. If you have the time that is. I'd like to know what I'm up and and whos side everyone (publically  ) is on.

5) My 11th plans will be coming our way soon.

6) William repluy to my mail plz exept I think we have a new winner and nr.1  The other plan will come later.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forsaken one, Kas will be there to help against melkor.


----------



## Uvenelei

Yo, all. I've been feeling sick for the past few days, and this morning capped it off. I'm gonna be in bed for the rest of today, maybe tommorow. Have no fear; if I don't say anything for a while, I'm not dead (yet).

I haven't had time to read all of Edena's answers and the new posts, just Edena's answer to me. In any case, I'll accept the help of the Church of Toril, but Aurican won't be joining. Anyone in the Crescent who wants to join the church will be welcome to do so, but I doubt that there will be many converts. (my bid for the Church of Toril is in)

PS: If someone could kill Melkor while I'm gone, It'd make me feel better.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forsaken One, Anabstercorian; check your email.


----------



## The Forsaken One

And again you all check your mails from me


----------



## zouron

**Travel all to short through the mist is found a land, a barren waste land with long dead trees crumbling like dust and rotting endlessly. This land of rock, dust and darkness holds no life indeed it seems to fed on the small breaht of living activities brought in by the wind.. a small bird slowly getting tired from the long flight, it lands on a only branch that immidiately breaks completely rotten away inside, the bird take to the wings a bit and finds another tree able to hold its frail body for a few minutes of rest. The bird rest but the minutes turns to hours for it fell asleep, the night brings a harsh storm forcing the poor creature to say longer, as the grey light lites up the waste land the bird lays on the ground stiff and motiontless legs directly into the air. It died in the night.
This is the land which lays just beyond the mist, the land ruled by a mere shadow of a great man, a twisted and evil being of what was once good and fair. The being floats mere by extending its will, the magic once learnt by mortal was perfected by the dead now used to corrupt everything, but the knowledge the endless libraries long gone and everytime found it was yet gone, but the being kept searching, only one item still hold some knowledge some knowledge of the dark deeds once preformed and the being cheerished the vile book of damnation. The being slowly let its fingers run down over the page slowly letting letters appear.*

The mist spreads and the blood stops.
Destruction continues, war comes.
Words, decay and desperation.
These shall be send, these shall be theirs.
Scouts to the selfish sent, soon life shall be dead.


*The being stops for a moment and watches the words, then continues to moves it fingers down over the page*

Dark Destroyer for sand fights, blood will flow.
Pain to a former home, pain shall fade with death.
Tentacles reaches and restrict the weak, some shall break.
Day becomes darkness and night becomes bright.
The Mist grows thick, the mist shall feast.
Dead shall walk, void shall be all.


*The being stops and makes a movement to close it, but stops then the pages flips backward towards the beginning and stops on a certain page the being looks for a long time on the page and speaks out*

Days and Nights passes by, and the great lord hears not the words. The book of Damnation lets me read the poages I am to write ohh the fall is near, but I shall prevail I shall destroy and she shall fall!
When I lead, all shall suffer! all shall fall before me! and all shall die, kill each other in their insanity!


*The being itself reads the handwritting that would make others insane to see, making sense to it in its own way, it looks for moment then closes the book plans forming, the end is planned.*
*

ooc: ye really thought you had long since heard the last of zouron didn't ye!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Anabstecorian:

In the Army of Darkness, the Drow are turning their slaves in to effigies of you, tying them up, and spanking them mercilessly

Hey , it is unfair, it was I that invited Drow Amada to Oerth, I hoped that they would attack Kalanyr, it wasn`t supposed to end like this! There is no justice in this world  

Posted by Mr Draco:
And again you all check your mails from me  


 Mr. Draco Forsaken One, Anabstercorian; check your email 



Hmm, conspiring against me, are you? It won`t help you.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Melkor, even if we were conspiring against you, it wouldn't make a difference in the outcome.  Your armies shall fall before the might of a united oerth.  They shall be defeated at every turn, only to retreat and run into more Oerthian forces as they do so.  You can not win.  Give up now and maybe something of yours will survive.  If not, well, your forces will be swept aside, like dust in the wind.

forsaken one: i replied to your email


----------



## Anabstercorian

Posted by Mr. Draco:

*Give up now and maybe something of yours will survive.*

=====

<< No.  He must be destroyed utterly and completely, his people reduced to slaves.  Only the great grandchildren of his people will know freedom.  There must be no mercy for him!  The all-consuming Black Flame that is Melkor cannot even be allowed to smoulder. >>


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz watches the plotting from afar... burning flames surrounding his form... "Hmmph... it is good to see that little has changed since the cataclysm brought down by Forrester... the bickering and fighting continues..."

Talindra looked to Iuz, "We will not fight a war for you milord..."

Iuz looked back to her, "I did not ask you too... I have no intentions of fighting... we shall watch and guard... ourselves from reprisal... our path is not their own... we have a greater goal..." she bowed her head...

"So then you shall stay in self-imposed exile..." she replied...

"Consider it a sabbatical... there will be time enough for bloodshed... for now simply enjoy the dark comedy that is the politcis of Oerth... you may just find yourself as amused as I..." Iuz smiled...

Talindra shook her head, "I highly doubt that..."

"Oh?"

"The forces being brought to bear will destroy much more then they know..." Talindra replied her left brow arched...

Iuz shrugged, "I still think it is quite amusing..." he started walking down across the courtyard... Talindra following him slowly..._


----------



## Reprisal

*Well now...*

... how can I _not_ accept renewed control over The United Commonwealth of Toril? 

All right, if the UC is to return to a more proactive player in these reindeer games, I will have to know a few things first off...

*1.* Who claims to be the allies of the United Commonwealth?  And how have our relations been so far?

*2.* Who has demonstrated a genuine enthusiasm for the ideologies of the Commonwealth? (This sorts out who are our strategic allies, and who are our comprehensive allies...)

*3.* Who has long disagreed to the point of enmity with the United Commonwealth and its ideologies? And how have our relations been so far?

In any event, here's a little background information on the United Commonwealth.  (Though you might know this already, think of it as much a warm-up for myself...  )

*The United Commonwealth of Toril*

The United Commonwealth (UC) was borne out of a heavy assortment of conflict between the forces of progress and the forces of tradition.  After two cataclysmic conflicts with various powers, foreign and domestic, the United Commonwealth came into its own.  Its chief founders, Sir Ian Payne of the Technocratic Coalition, and Lord Forrester of the Humanoid Alliance, came together as a result of the second conflict over Toril.

The UC itself is a confederacy of other nation-states who have joined together of their own volition.  Its government is made up of two main branches: the executive branch, or the Commonwealth Presidency; and the legislative branch, or the Commonwealth Parliament.

The President of the UC is directly elected by all electors in the United Commonwealth.  The President has three main functions: first, he is the Commander-In-Chief of the UC Military; second, he is the chief architect of the UC's Foreign Policy; and lastly, he has the constitutionally guaranteed power to veto any bill coming from the Commonwealth Parliament.  

The UC's current President, Forrester, has been the Head of State for over forty years now... He has been a true product of his upbringing in the Humanoid Alliance: patriotic, honourable, stubborn, and even a little hot-headed.  This can be seen in many of his sweeping initiatives that have addressed issues of UC concern head-on.  It is, perhaps, why many of those citizens of Oerth have a distinct distaste for him because of the apparent "over-assertion" of Torilian supremacy.  Forrester has long been called the "Father of Toril" for good reason.  He is a very paternalistic politician, often utilizing his country's great influence to steer other nations in the right direction... sometimes whether they like it or not.

Over these past forty years, the exponential growth in the population of the Humanoid Alliance has made it the single largest member-nation in the United Commonwealth.  As a result, its influence in the lower chamber of the Commonwealth Parliament, called the Commonwealth Assembly, has increased along the same lines.  A new political party, called the Commonwealth Party of Toril (CPT), had begun to supplant the Liberal-Democratic Party of Toril (LDP) slowly over time.  Each term, it would grow a few seats, and the LDP would shrink about that many.

As we all know, the Commonwealth Parliament is the legislative branch of government.  It is made up of two parts: the upper chamber, the Senate; and the lower chamber, the Assembly.  Of the two, the lower chamber is the most important as the Head of Government (as opposed to the Head of State) is taken from that party with holds the largest amount of seats in the Assembly.  The current governing party, simply referred to as the Government, is the upstart CPT with Korren O'Tagh as Prime Minister, but an election is coming up quickly, and the days of unbridled support Forrester has been enjoying appear to be numbered.  The leader of the established LDP, Erika Lesage, has been gaining support from not only the Commonwealth Proper (the former Technocratic Coalition nations), and the rest of the sphere, but also from certain minority groups within the Humanoid Alliance...

The Commonwealth Senate has been the silent actor in all of these political undoings... As the chamber representing the interests of member-nations, not of the entire population as with the Assembly, it has been able to disrupt any calls for total war by the President and Prime Minister.  For this reason, many citizens in the Humanoid Alliance have called for the abolition of the Senate because they feel it undemocratic.  They cite that a tiny member-state such as the Psionic League, which as since rebuilt from its ultimate sacrfice,  has the same say as the entire Western Territory of the Humanoid Alliance... Others, especially within the Commonwealth Proper, have vigorously defended the Senate as the last bastion of rational governance.

To this day, the debate between populism and regionalism still rages on within the United Commonwealth...

*The Greyhawk Dilemma: What shall we do?*

At this point in time, the United Commonwealth of Toril has been at an impass.  The discovery and subsequent involvement in the Realm of Greyhawk has become the focus of the media, acedemia, and government.  There have been three main paradigms in relation to our relations with the Realm of Greyhawk.

One side, populated mostly by those supporting the CPT and the Humanoid Alliance, has called for an entire "pacification force" be sent to Greyhawk to subdue any wrong-doers and occupy Greyhawk until a time that it is ready to join the ranks of the United Commonwealth...  This has been the dominant ideology of the Government, and the Presidency, and has only recently began to show signs of systemic weakness.

The other side, advocated primarily by the Commonwealth Proper and the Liberal-Democratic Party, has been one of diplomacy, multilateralism, and a careful focus of force (military, economic, or magical) upon those parties opposed to peace and prosperity.  After many months of long campaigning, Erika Lesage has roused enough support to challenge the political supremacy Commonwealth Party.

The final, and perhaps most alarming side, in the debate are the isolationists.  Supported by no significant political party, there has been a movement of people and non-governmental organizations calling for the complete and utter retreat from the Realm of Greyhawk.  Citing the belief that "their's is no busisness of ours" the advocates of isolationism has been a thorn in the side of many, many a politician.

*OOC: The Future is Uncertain*

In the first few turns that I will be playing, I will be telling of the political pressures within the UC and how they affect those parties outside.  There will be an election, and there will be much in the way of political, social and economic turmoil afterwards, no matter who wins...  I would only ask that those Powers interested should start commenting on the way the UC has acted, and how they wish the UC to act from now on...


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Looks good I can't wait... as far as Iuz is concerned is a little miffed with what Forrester did to Oerth...  but then again it isn't any less then what he would have done... at that time... but now... Iuz has taken control of the Eternal Empire of Toril... so who knows where the future will lie for him... nice intro by the way...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers, comments, and rulings for the posts on page 1*

(Yours Truly is exhausted.  He will continue to work on everything, but it's taking a toll, and the onset of Turn 7 is still a ways off.  Expect delays in answers to your e-mails.)


  Edena, I assume IR takes place after the time Rajaat was defeated in Ur Draxa, and only remaining Dragon Kings are Hamanu, Gallard and Oba? 

  ANSWER:  Correct.  If Rajaat was still around, the Athians would have 11th level magic, and ... hmmm ... maybe I SHOULD release Rajaat from his ages old prison ...

  Anyway I tell them that I will accept proposition of alliance if given considerable territories on Athas- including Tyr, Ur Draxa, realms of halfings, Lost Sea. However they will be able to take part in my conquests on other worlds- Krynn and Mystara will be first targets, then we might be strong enough for bigger ones-Oerth and Toril. I also try to convince them that they will get MUCH power by merging with Red Goo and Hellmaster is an worthy ally. 

  ANSWER:  Congratulations, Melkor!  The Dragon-Kings go from enemies to friends.  You will gain several hundred PL from this new alliance (if Rajaat wakes up, though, he will be an independent Power under my control.)

  Sollir, I didn`t steal your idea, I considered getting Athas involved just after powers from Krynn appeared on Toril, not to mention it was slightly involved in first IR.

  ANSWER:  Actually, Athas was heavily involved in the first IR, until everyone realized what Defiling Magic DID, and proceeded to kill all the Defilers in Realmspace.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  I deserve... something very evil?

  ANSWER:  You deserve one of those open Powers.  Care to play Rajaat and his people?  They are evil, but they have 11th level magic, Zelda.  

  Don't stress over it. You can aswer my posts and my e-mail whenever you have time.
  Rest, Edena, rest. Sleep, sleep, sweet dreams and so on. May Forsaken One grant you sweet dreams too. Ups, was that taking it too far?  
  I don't have quick and flashy magic at my command, so all my plans take time anyway.  
  Yep, I have few plans.. well I probably need to mail to about them. They are part of my new and improved template. Heheh, one I still have to write. 
  I am just getting back time I missed playing in prior rounds. I think it is kind of interesting to have both weak sides and strong. As long as it doesn't ruin anyones fun of course.

  ANSWER:  Please remember, Zelda, that the Thillronian Peninsula is now a blasted ruin, because of the other Powers.
  Most of the forests burned, and what remains is dying in the darkness, suffocated by the pollution.
  The magnificent Corusk Mountains are sundered, great gaps in them, massive volcanoes spewing molten destruction that is running down into the debris strewn ocean unchecked.
  Millions of dead fish are washing up on the shore of the silt filled ocean.
  Even the climate is all wrong - it is the dead of winter, but instead of being cold, it is hot.  The sea level is rising as the icecap on Telchuria and in Polaris melt.
  The lands of the barbarians are covered with deadwood, pools of Red Goo, flooded areas from meltwater and tidal waves, all the croplands wrecked, all the structures damaged or destroyed.
  Most of the birds and animals are dead, the fish died in the poisoned rivers, and under the black sky nothing will grow.
  They did this.  THEY left Oerth like this.
  It is time to fight ... it is time to put an end to the beings who did this thing!
  At least, that is the opinion of a lot of your people - those who survived the disaster.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  How is your civilian populace looking on Anabstercorian's offer? Here it is, summarized:

  You get enhanced intelligence, strength, wisdom, and charisma, psionic power, and a free palace staffed with ectoplasmic servants in the most glorious city in Oerthspace, the Penumbral Hub. 
  On the other hand, you have to turn in to a slimy squid thing with tentacles. 

  How many of your civilians are accepting this offer? 
  How many of your civilians would like to accept this offer but have obligations? 
  How many of your civilians would like to accept this offer but are too oppressed? 
  How many of your civilians would not and will never accept this offer?

  ANSWER:  There are some civilians that are seriously considering Anabstercorian's offer.  Faced with a ruined, almost uninhabitable world, faced with the grim threat of an 11th level war, they would like some peace and quiet, even if they DO have to become illithid to get it.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: Just want them damn Eternal Empire folks... anyways... Edena when you get a chance to reply to my insane email... that would be much appreciated I think you might be surprised with I am doing...

  ANSWER:  I am looking at the claims, and in dismay see several contests now.  Can you people PLEASE try to work this out?

  I am throwing Rajaat and his evil Defilers (NOT to be confused with the mere Dragon-Kings of Athas) into the mix.  This evil Power can be claimed.

  Mina and her Knights of Neraka, another evil Power, remains unclaimed.

  I really do NOT want to have to arbitrate this matter, and if there is no other answer assign Powers by arbitrary decision.

  - - -               

   creamsteak

  If someone declares they are charging their defense, do they have to state for how long they want to charge for immediately? 

  ANSWER:  

  Yes.  You MUST state how long you intend to build up your Attack, and Defense, before they can be unleashed, and once you state that, you cannot take it back!
  Thus, if you state you are building up for one week, you build up for one week, and you cannot Attack or Defend until that week is passed!!

  There is a simple way out of the problem, though.

  IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ.

  All you have to do is state a simple Category 3 Attack and a Category 3 Defense.  These take only an hour to create.
  Then, you simply e-mail me and state you are Holding the Attack and Defense.
  You can Hold an Attack or Defense indefinitely, and it's power just kepts on building, the longer you hold it.


  I ask this because, if I can declare I am charging for one week, and I never need to use my defense that week, I may as well have said two weeks and I just wasted a ton of 11th level energy. It makes more sense (and I might just be confused) that we all assume we are charging till someone states they are using an attack or defense.

  ANSWER:  That's right.  You would have wasted a week's worth of 11th level magic.
  State you are declaring a Category 3 Attack and a Category 3 Defense, then e-mail me and tell me you are Holding the Attack and Defense.  The longer you Hold them, the stronger they become.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Like said, that offer isn't very popular. (Not much power for you to gain here, that is). 

  However... 

  For few inviduals, however it seems better than hardship at hand. To some, Anabstercorian's is impressive, some of those people have admired this great being.
  Some think Anabstercorian is indeed, great god of Destruction and Chaos, like another one called Forrester, and should indeed be served, rather than opposed. Some are just afraid. Some seek better life. There are many reasons, numberous reason. Few of them are 'right reasons' to make such choice. 
  These people left their people already. They ran into other people, they heard the tales. They had given up their way of life.. they were seeking something.. they found. you.. or maybe your agents just found those lost people first. 
  Those civilians who didn't leave their lands are not open for your offers. 
  1 PL of those civilians, some barbarians, some ex-citizens of Ratik are ready to take this offer after little persuation. Their people didn't use to practise magical alteration on people, so they are bit shocked at prospect of being... changed that way. Few find idea even intriguing. 

  ANSWER:  Consider then, that this 1 PL in people have accepted Anabstercorian's offer.  
  But ... changing them to illithid, giving them the gift, will take Anabstercorian longer than an hour of 11th level magic to achieve.   And I do believe Anabstercorian, and everyone else, now knows what that means.

  They don't know great secrets, they don't carry much valuables with them. However, they are able to tell, that traitorous king Morreg, secretly 'fan of Iuz' managed to manipulate few important people leaving with him, not to mention, managed to steal some treasure with him. Of course, Morreg is dead, and died somewhere none knows. 
  This group of civilians might draw along another another 1 PL of mixed lot, if offered something more for this work. Or your agents can just brainwash and force them *shrug*. 

  Zelda considers: This loss of PL from people is about 8, I presume. Evenly shared between barbarians and Ratikians, other groups are really minor. 
  ((When you choose your path and believe in free will, be prepared, that not all are ready to follow your way. Universe is filled with better sounding offers, than 'create your own fate'.)) 

  ANSWER:  Obviously, the people of the Thillronian Peninsula are exhausted from the war and the disasters.  They may have many great warriors, but they have many farmers, cattle herders, and merchants, and others who just wanted to make a living, just like everyone else.  
  They have seen their livelihood taken away, their lands destroyed, their cattle die, and now they are living in underground shelters, on rationed food and water.
  They take a rather dim view of what has happened.
  They do not blame their leaders.
  They blame those who presumed to come from other worlds and dimensions, claim Oerth for their own, and when they couldn't have it - they blew the unholy crap out of it.
  They are angry.         

  - - -

   GnomeWorks

  Greetings, all. 

  I want to put claim to the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra. I believe someone else has also put claim to this place, and that makes it a contested nation. 
  Oh well. 
  This is my new posting time, from 8:56am CST to 9:47am CST. I may also be able to afford around a half hour during the night after 5:30pm CST, but don't count on it.
  Sorry,  
  Despite that, I am still a part of this IR. I am not inactive, and have emailed Edena a few times in the last turn or two, and taken action (the nuking of the Elder Ones, for example). 
  Thank you all for your patience. However, do not delay the IR on my behalf - I can still participate effectively, if I cannot post all the time. I will keep myself updated and ask for updates from my allies when necessary. 
  If this is too much of a drain on the IR, I can quit and surrender the Lortmils over to an ally. I would prefer to not have to do that, however, as I still think that I can be an effective part of this IR. I still have a few aces up my sleeve, and I'll be using them shortly. 
  Thank you.

  ANSWER:  Cheers, GnomeWorks!  Welcome back!  
  By no means must you surrender the Lortmil Technomancy!  Not at all!
  I will note your claim to the Nations of the Chosen, which is now a contested claim.

  TO EVERYONE IN THE IR:

  Would you help me?  I am overwhelmed with my job as DM, and cannot keep GnomeWorks updated properly.
  Could some of you regularly update him on what is going on?  I would REALLY appreciate the help.
  Thanks.

  Also, could the people of the Alliance of Oerth help mediate the contested claim between Dagger and GnomeWorks over the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra?
  I don't want to arbitrarily state who gets what.  That's being heavy handed, and I don't like that.

  Edena_of_Neith                                                                              

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  GnomeWorks, stay, oh, please stay. 
  It doesn't bother be a bit. 
  Oh, look who is speaking -> the most inactive member of IR ever, Zelda.  
  Still I voted. 

  ANSWER:  You're one of the most active now, Zelda.  Better late than never!   

  You are still welcome to claim one of the open Powers.            

  - - -

   dagger

  I am in control of those nations, well at least I was. 

  ANSWER:  Dagger, could you and GnomeWorks work together on the claims?  Please.  This is a request.
  I really, really, really, do not want to have to assign Powers - throwing my weight around as DM is always a last resort, never the first resort (I wish more of MY DMs had understood this.)

  zouron 

  Edena will some of the nations on Anakeris ally with me (accept my ruler ship in other words) by now? 

  ANSWER:  Zouron, they just might.  They are cut off from the Alliance of Oerth.  Some defect to you.  Others stay loyal to the Alliance of Oerth.
  The people of AnaKeris are in a very bad situation.
  Most of them are still alive, but their cities have been devastated, their crops are dying in the fields, the sky is pitch black, fire has destroyed much of the forest, and tsunamis have washed away their coastline.
  The animals and birds of AnaKeris remain, but they are sadly diminished now, and those that remain are picking through the debris for food.
  AnaKeris is desperate for help.
  Aquaria will ally with you, Zouron.  They are just as desperate.

  - - -

  Zelda

  Gametime (and none was willing to give me any ideas, such a shame). 
  Some cynicism bites it's iron-teeth into your flesh,  when you step from the summer of youth to the autumn of maturity. Belief and mystery fade away if they are not tended.

  ANSWER:  Yes.  But sometimes an indian-summer can occur.  This IR is something of an effort to produce an indian-summer for all of us.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Image of Melkor appears before Anabstecorian: 

  -Hmm, I like you, nice titles that you have given me, I might even add them to the official list, or maybe not, it is long enough. And I see that you have finally gotten smarter, Favored OF Ilsenine, and understood, that I AM to be feared. But I can spare you my wrath, I offer you a non-agression pact, I suggest accepting, my gifts are NOT to be rejected.

  ANSWER:  Heh.  Cheers, Melkor!  Evil rules!  (or, at least, Melkor and Iuz would say so!   )

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  I'm hitting Athas HARD. All forces native there will be told that I'm coming in to kick some oerthian booty and they are free to join in. 
  Psions should be united  
  All forces who voluntarily joined me I presume agree to be hiveminded and join the ideal of one perfect organism. If not they can remain independant but those who freely join me I presume for now they join in. 
  Their powers and DNA will be added to the gene pool. 

  ANSWER:  They do not join the single Hivemind.  These are fiercely independent people.  They join you because they want to kick the rotten, Red Goo spewing Oerthians off their world.  
  The Veiled Alliance is joining you, since the Dragon-Kings just JOINED Melkor.
  The Mind Lords of the Last Sea are joining you.
  The halflings of the Forest Ridge are joining you.
  The elven tribes are joining you.
  Most of the outlying towns and settlements are joining you.

  A number of rebels from the cities are also joining you, revolting against the Dragon-Kings who have allied with Melkor.

  However, beware - most of the people of the cities, the Templars, and the Dragon-Kings, are now allied with Melkor.
  They see the way the wind is blowing, and it is blowing the Shade's way, and they want to be on the winning side.
  Expect no mercy or quarter from any of them.

  Edena, my dreams effect one sphere right? But now that all is open I can use it everwhere I want? 

  ANSWER:  Ok, this gets complicated.  Forsaken One, you can affect ONE Crystal Sphere with ONE change in reality.
  Thus, you could affect Realmspace with one change, and Greyspace with one change, and the Dark Sun setting with one change, and Krynnspace with one change, and still have one change left over, which you might assign to the Mystaran setting.
  The ONLY Crystal Sphere where you can cause more than ONE change in reality is Greyspace.
  In GREYSPACE, you can change reality up to 5 times.

  This is a one time thing.  Once you declare the change, it is done, you cannot take your statement back - and you MUST POST TO THE BOARD what the change is.
  The change is permanent, unless someone is lucky enough to overcome it with 11th level magic (which isn't likely.)

  And healing kills evil persons right now they have that strange ability  

  ANSWER:  Is this one of the changes in reality you are declaring?  If so, which Crystal Sphere does it apply to, please?

  Everyone is free to join in the action to kick Melkor out of Athas or out of where ever. 
  If it's up to me this guys time is over.

  ANSWER:  As I have said, a lot of people have joined you.
  However, the situation on Athas has just become more complicated.

  Rajaat is waking up, and looking at the situation he is not happy.
  He summons his warriors, his champions, his defilers, and comes in force against EVERYONE involved.

  I need someone to claim this new evil Power - if it is not claimed ... (evil smile) ... I will run it.
  You don't want that to happen ...                                                                                

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Lord Melkor! 

  Your proposal is rejected with raucous laughter and mocking gestures. We shake our naked hineys at your soon-to-be-toast religion and people. In the Army of Darkness, the Drow are turning their slaves in to effigies of you, tying them up, and spanking them mercilessly, and the Illithid are doing our ancient ceremonial We're Going To Eat Your Brains dance. 

  ANSWER:  You mean the drow aren't using those dreaded snake-headed whips on their slaves?  That is unusually kind of you.

  Seriously, the time for diplomacy is over, Melkor. A fight to the death is about to ensue, and (PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT) I have a firm alliance with the Hive. You can expect nothing from me but brutal, brutal violence. 
  The Army of Darkness is getting BORED, Melkor. I have to give them something to kill. And that something is you.

  ANSWER:  Ah!  So Anabstercorian and Forsaken One are allies.  The plot thickens.

  - - -


   dagger

  About time Anab, sheesh . 

  ANSWER:  (chuckles)

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  So, Dagger, you'll help me fight against Melkor? I'll need everything I can get - The guys got Fast Healing 250, ya know. 

  ANSWER:  (the DM regards this situation)

  - - -

   Tokiwong

           OOC: Hmm so th battle plans are ramping up... what to do... what to do...  Iuz will refrain from any comments... at this point in time...

  ANSWER:  (DM regards this situation ...)

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  There was no light in Melkor`s Throne Room. He was there alone, contemplating, emanating almost visible aura of hatred, directed at those plotting to destroy him.
  Then his new concubine entered: 
  -What troubles you, My Lord? 
  -They are all uniting to crush me, once again! I was denied Toril! I was denied Oerth!
  Now they want to deny me Athas! 
  -Do you want me to pleasure you, Dark One? She smiled, stripped herself off clothes, and kneeled before him in position of total servitude. He looked with desire upon her body, perfect if it wasn`t for her scars and bruises, remainders of fun they had together. 
  -Not now, I have matters to attend to. You see, they have understood how MIGHTY and dangerous I am, that they must unite to have ANY hope in defeating me, but I MUST make them understand that they have NO hope, not at ALL! Then he laughed and disappeared in Cloud OF Darkness.

  ANSWER:  This should be interesting reading for certain people ...

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena! 

  I teleport to Luna, and adress spirits imprisoned beneath it! 

  -Tormented beings! I want to free you from your suffering! You will find new purpose when you become one with Red Scourge! Join me and you WILL have your revenge against those that dammed you!

  ANSWER:  

  (the DM chuckles long and darkly)  I see that Melkor is quite smart, quite smart indeed.

  It works, Melkor.

  From underneath the Sunstare comes a voice:

  We will serve you, Melkor, Lord of Darkness.
  Avenge us against those who destroyed our world.
  Avenge us against those who destroyed us.

  Free us, and we will stand by you (PL over 1,000)
  Free us, and we will join your Red Army (PL jumps to 10,000.)
  Free us, and we will be your loyal servants forever.
  Free us, and we will help you exterminate every last foe in the multiverse that dares to stand against you.

  Free us, and let us have revenge against the hypocrites who murdered our world and tortured us.

  Melkor, your Power gains 10,000 PL.

  (solemnly) Good work, Melkor.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Edena, I'm using 11th level scrying to determine approximately how powerful the trapped on luna are.

  ANSWER:  LOL!  Take a look at the Post above, please.  1,000 PL, turning into 10,000 PL as they turn into Melkor's newest Red Army.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Anab, an attack on Melkor certaintly sounds interesting. In the least, Kas himself will be there (always time to add new names to my list) 

  ANSWER:  The Dragon-Kings of Athas do not have 11th level magic.  However, Rajaat DOES have 11th level magic.

  Rajaat has an offer for Melkor.

  Leave Athas.  Leave, and go conquer another Crystal Sphere.
  If you will do this, and leave Athas alone, I, RAJAAT THE GREAT, will ally with you, and my 11th level magic will stand aside yours.
  What say you, Lord Melkor, Lord of the Shade, Lord of Darkness?

  - - -            

   Serpenteye

  Edena: 
  The God Emperor travels secretly from world to world on the Prime material plane, gathering information, performing subtle miracles and answering prayers, giving new orders to his followers and building his influence. 
  When he reaches Athas he contacts the Sorcerer Kings and offers them alliance, while studying their strengths and weaknesses. He also takes an interest in defiling magic and how to counter its effects.

  ANSWER:  Noted.  And he slowly begins to cultivate worshippers on many worlds.  The Athas situation is, of course, a total mess (see above.)


----------



## Spoof

Ah, Reprisal it is good to see you old friend.  Both worlds have suffered in your absence.  I believe that the UC could have an important role to play in the current conflict rampaging across Oreth.  

Forrester while a good man only did his job, but he did it to the detriment of everyone else.  His charter was to protect Toril from all outside dangers.  He saw the conflict on Oreth as a possible threat to the safety of Toril.  His method of protecting Toril was apparently the destruction of Oreth.  I came here not long after he arrived here and established a base for the same purpose as I had on Toril.  Forrester with the help of Anab used a horrible weapon against friend and foe alike on Oreth and destroyed millions of allied soldiers, in his zeal to kill the enemy.  Also in this attack he destroyed my island with this weapon.  I do not know if this was done intentionally, but we both know Anab, does have a personal hatred for me.  I would appreciate your assistance in this matter, and hope that you can bring order to the chaos that Forrester has sowed.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* If o'Skeitonos does not want to relinquish his claim then I may be persuaded to take up Rajaat... and his legions... he may like what I am planning on doing... then again he may not... but I would like to ad that I really would like to Hold onto the Eternal Empire... they mesh just perfectly with my current plans...


----------



## Anabstercorian

*REALLY innocent*

Far away, deep in the Penumbral Hub...

Past miles of Substare armor...

In a room illuminated only by a pale green fire...

Anabstercorian is banging his head against the wall.

<< Seal away the moon, you said.  Melt the moon, you said!  Anabstercorian, you stupid jackass!  No more genocide, EVER! >>


----------



## Tokiwong

*Re: REALLY innocent*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Far away, deep in the Penumbral Hub...
> 
> Past miles of Substare armor...
> 
> In a room illuminated only by a pale green fire...
> 
> Anabstercorian is banging his head against the wall.
> 
> << Seal away the moon, you said.  Melt the moon, you said!  Anabstercorian, you stupid jackass!  No more genocide, EVER! >> *




*OOC:* Like I said... Evil *IS* Good... Melkor... I applaud you...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Reprisal, I am one of the two leaders of the Union of Oerth.  The other leader is Serpenteye.

In the beginning of the IR, we declared war and through victories, conquered quite a bit of territory.  However, none of it was taken from Forrester.

Relations between the Union of Oerth and the UC have been, well, not really existant.  That is to say, the Union of Oerth has not really done anything for or against the UC.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Well if I can claim Rajaat and the Unseelie I will do so , since the Draogn Kings already seem to be on Melkor's side...

(Sorry for accusing you Melkor btw)


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Well if I can claim Rajaat and the Unseelie I will do so , since the Draogn Kings already seem to be on Melkor's side...
> 
> (Sorry for accusing you Melkor btw) *




*OOC:* Hey Sollir why not claim Rajaat and allow o'Skeitonos to have the Unseelie... just trying to mediate so Edena does not have to


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers, rulings, and comments on the posts from page 2*

The Forsaken One

Couple of things: 
1) Anab, mail me I got a proposition for you. 
2) Edena, as told I'm offering alliance to all who want to kick melkor out. Psions for Psions  
3) Who wants to hit Melkor with me? More People ? 
4) Edena, I'd like your final rulings, anouncements, PL and alliances of Athas before we start. If you have the time that is. I'd like to know what I'm up and and whos side everyone (publically  ) is on. 
5) My 11th plans will be coming our way soon. 
6) William repluy to my mail plz exept I think we have a new winner and nr.1  The other plan will come later.

  ANSWER:  

  Athas stands as follows.

  The dwarves, elven tribes, halfling savages, Mind Lords of the Last Sea, Veiled Alliance, and many rebels are on the side of Forsaken One and all his allies.
  The Dragon-Kings are on the side of Melkor.

  Rajaat, his Champions, and his Army of Clensing (very evil) with their 11th level magic, are undecided:

  They are offering to ally with Melkor, if he will abandon Athas and concentrate on other worlds.

  If he refuses, Rajaat will probably attack Melkor.

  Since Melkor does not wish to be whelmed by everyone ganging up on him, I am willing to bet he will accept Rajaat's proposal.

  If he does, I the DM will play Rajaat.

  - - -

   Uvenelei
   M
  Yo, all. I've been feeling sick for the past few days, and this morning capped it off. I'm gonna be in bed for the rest of today, maybe tommorow. Have no fear; if I don't say anything for a while, I'm not dead (yet). 
  I haven't had time to read all of Edena's answers and the new posts, just Edena's answer to me. In any case, I'll accept the help of the Church of Toril, but Aurican won't be joining. Anyone in the Crescent who wants to join the church will be welcome to do so, but I doubt that there will be many converts. (my bid for the Church of Toril is in) 
  PS: If someone could kill Melkor while I'm gone, It'd make me feel better. 

  ANSWER:  I am sorry, Uvenelei.  I hope you feel better soon.  There has been an awful lot of spring flu running around ...
  Your claim to the Church of Toril is in ... it seems several people want the Church of Toril.

  The IR will not be starting for another week.
  I regret the delay, but it is imperative that all the open Powers be handed out first.  Only then can real rping begin with those Powers.
  And only then can I truly update the Lists.
  I have done the best I could on the 11th level dueling rules - I hope they are not too confusing.
  They give you a chance to use 11th level magic to fight your enemies without getting totally lost in the Godlike possibilities of that staggering magic.               

  - - -

   zouron

  *Travel all to short through the mist is found a land, a barren waste land with long dead trees crumbling like dust and rotting endlessly. This land of rock, dust and darkness holds no life indeed it seems to fed on the small breaht of living activities brought in by the wind.. a small bird slowly getting tired from the long flight, it lands on a only branch that immidiately breaks completely rotten away inside, the bird take to the wings a bit and finds another tree able to hold its frail body for a few minutes of rest. The bird rest but the minutes turns to hours for it fell asleep, the night brings a harsh storm forcing the poor creature to say longer, as the grey light lites up the waste land the bird lays on the ground stiff and motiontless legs directly into the air. It died in the night. 

  ANSWER:  

  Sadly, this is the actual state in AnaKeris and Aquaria.  You describe it all too well.
  And AnaKeris and Aquaria were only brushed by the destruction - they got off lightly, as it were.
  On Oerik, the great continent, conditions are FAR, FAR worse.

  This is the land which lays just beyond the mist, the land ruled by a mere shadow of a great man, a twisted and evil being of what was once good and fair. The being floats mere by extending its will, the magic once learnt by mortal was perfected by the dead now used to corrupt everything, but the knowledge the endless libraries long gone and everytime found it was yet gone, but the being kept searching, only one item still hold some knowledge some knowledge of the dark deeds once preformed and the being cheerished the vile book of damnation. The being slowly let its fingers run down over the page slowly letting letters appear.* 

  The mist spreads and the blood stops. 
  Destruction continues, war comes. 
  Words, decay and desperation. 
  These shall be send, these shall be theirs. 
  Scouts to the selfish sent, soon life shall be dead. 

  *The being stops for a moment and watches the words, then continues to moves it fingers down over the page* 

  Dark Destroyer for sand fights, blood will flow. 
  Pain to a former home, pain shall fade with death. 
  Tentacles reaches and restrict the weak, some shall break. 
  Day becomes darkness and night becomes bright. 
  The Mist grows thick, the mist shall feast. 
  Dead shall walk, void shall be all. 

  *The being stops and makes a movement to close it, but stops then the pages flips backward towards the beginning and stops on a certain page the being looks for a long time on the page and speaks out* 

  Days and Nights passes by, and the great lord hears not the words. The book of Damnation lets me read the poages I am to write ohh the fall is near, but I shall prevail I shall destroy and she shall fall! 
  When I lead, all shall suffer! all shall fall before me! and all shall die, kill each other in their insanity! 

  *The being itself reads the handwritting that would make others insane to see, making sense to it in its own way, it looks for moment then closes the book plans forming, the end is planned.* 

  ooc: ye really thought you had long since heard the last of zouron didn't ye!

  ANSWER:  Someone knows their Ravenloft real well.  Take heed folks.  Ravenloft is well described by the words above.

  And yes, Lord Zouron can cast 11th level magic - in Ravenloft.
  I suppose he is looking forward greatly to all the new arrivals (if they arrive) ...

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Hey , it is unfair, it was I that invited Drow Amada to Oerth, I hoped that they would attack Kalanyr, it wasn`t supposed to end like this! There is no justice in this world  
  Hmm, conspiring against me, are you? It won`t help you. 

  ANSWER:  Well, Melkor, Rajaat - who has 11th level magic - is offering to help you.  But you have to leave Athas, or the deal is off.
  As for spanking, I do believe Melkor has everyone one-upped on that one ...

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Melkor, even if we were conspiring against you, it wouldn't make a difference in the outcome. Your armies shall fall before the might of a united oerth. They shall be defeated at every turn, only to retreat and run into more Oerthian forces as they do so.  You can not win. Give up now and maybe something of yours will survive. If not, well, your forces will be swept aside, like dust in the wind. 

  ANSWER:  Oerth, is united?  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

 << No. He must be destroyed utterly and completely, his people reduced to slaves. Only the great grandchildren of his people will know freedom. There must be no mercy for him!
  The all-consuming Black Flame that is Melkor cannot even be allowed to smoulder. >>

  ANSWER:  Heh.  That was an Anabstercorian Classic.

   - - -                                                                                                        

   Tokiwong

  Iuz watches the plotting from afar... burning flames surrounding his form... "Hmmph... it is good to see that little has changed since the cataclysm brought down by Forrester... the bickering and fighting continues..." 
  Talindra looked to Iuz, "We will not fight a war for you milord..." 

  ANSWER:  Yes they will.  The Veiled Alliance has changed it's position.  They will fight, against anyone invading Athas.

  Iuz looked back to her, "I did not ask you too... I have no intentions of fighting... we shall watch and guard... ourselves from reprisal... our path is not their own... we have a greater goal..." she bowed her head... 
  "So then you shall stay in self-imposed exile..." she replied... 
  "Consider it a sabbatical... there will be time enough for bloodshed... for now simply enjoy the dark comedy that is the politcis of Oerth... you may just find yourself as amused as I..." Iuz smiled... 
  Talindra shook her head, "I highly doubt that..." 
  "Oh?" 
  "The forces being brought to bear will destroy much more then they know..." Talindra replied her left brow arched... 
  Iuz shrugged, "I still think it is quite amusing..." he started walking down across the courtyard... Talindra following him slowly...

  RULING:  Talindra is romantically attracted to Iuz.  She is making passes at him.  

  - - -

   Reprisal

  Well now... 

  ... how can I not accept renewed control over The United Commonwealth of Toril?  
  All right, if the UC is to return to a more proactive player in these reindeer games, I will have to know a few things first off...

  ANSWER:  Reprisal, I have tried to create a simple way for everyone to duel with each other using 11th level magic.  It is the second and fourth posts on this thread.
  Using this simple way, it is possible for the IR to continue, for people to battle, without everyone getting sucked down into the quagmire of endless possibilities of 11th level magic - all those possiblities are assumed in the Attack / Defense system.
  The best I could do, to handle something that could not be handled.
  Read through the Attack / Defense rules carefully - they can use them to destroy the United Commonwealth, and you can use them to destroy your enemies.

  Reprisal, fight!  Fight like mad.  The United Commonwealth is the cumulation of everything in the 2nd IR, the result of all the effort.

  Don't let it be destroyed!  Fight!  Fight like mad.

  Because, unfortunately, I - as the DM - have to play the bad guys (Rajaat, and probably Mina) and they WILL attempt to destroy the United Commonwealth.

  My regrets, but I must do my job.  You must do battle against the forces I am running - you must overcome me, and those in the game who are your foes, and win!

  Otherwise, I do believe the United Commonwealth will be kneeling to the Church of Shade and the One God, and her people will be slaves, and her women given out as pleasure slaves for the amusement of the Shade.
  All her beauty will be destroyed, as Toril becomes a part of the Plane of Shadow. 

  1. Who claims to be the allies of the United Commonwealth? And how have our relations been so far? 

  ANSWER:  Mina and the Knights of Neraka are an implacable enemy.  So are Rajaat and his Champions.
  The Church of Toril and the Church of Mercy are your allies by default. 
  I cannot speak for anyone else.

  2. Who has demonstrated a genuine enthusiasm for the ideologies of the Commonwealth? (This sorts out who are our strategic allies, and who are our comprehensive allies...) 

  ANSWER:  Hazen of the Kevellond League (William), and the Emerald Order (Venus) have most staunchly upheld ideals similar to those of the United Commonwealth, in my opinion.
  If anyone disagrees with this, please feel free to say so.  I do not wish to insult anyone here!

  3. Who has long disagreed to the point of enmity with the United Commonwealth and its ideologies? And how have our relations been so far? 

  ANSWER:  Among those still playing:

  Anabstercorian
  Mr. Draco
  Forsaken One, to some extent.
  Melkor
  Serpenteye
  Sollir
  Tokiwong
  Zouron, to some extent

  Festy Dog and Kalanyr were enemies, but they have changed alignment to good.


  In any event, here's a little background information on the United Commonwealth. (Though you might know this already, think of it as much a warm-up for myself...  ) 

The United Commonwealth of Toril 

  The United Commonwealth (UC) was borne out of a heavy assortment of conflict between the forces of progress and the forces of tradition. After two cataclysmic conflicts with various powers, foreign and domestic, the United Commonwealth came into its own. Its chief founders, Sir Ian Payne of the Technocratic Coalition, and Lord Forrester of the Humanoid Alliance, came together as a result of the second conflict over Toril. 
  The UC itself is a confederacy of other nation-states who have joined together of their own volition. Its government is made up of two main branches: the executive branch, or the Commonwealth Presidency; and the legislative branch, or the Commonwealth Parliament. 
  The President of the UC is directly elected by all electors in the United Commonwealth.
  The President has three main functions: first, he is the Commander-In-Chief of the UC Military; second, he is the chief architect of the UC's Foreign Policy; and lastly, he has the constitutionally guaranteed power to veto any bill coming from the Commonwealth Parliament. 
  The UC's current President, Forrester, has been the Head of State for over forty years now... He has been a true product of his upbringing in the Humanoid Alliance: patriotic, honourable, stubborn, and even a little hot-headed. This can be seen in many of his sweeping initiatives that have addressed issues of UC concern head-on. It is, perhaps, why many of those citizens of Oerth have a distinct distaste for him because of the apparent "over-assertion" of Torilian supremacy. Forrester has long been called the "Father of Toril" for good reason. He is a very paternalistic politician, often utilizing his country's great influence to steer other nations in the right direction... sometimes whether they like it or not. 

  WARNING TO REPRISAL:  

  Forrester hit Oerth with a massive bombardment, to wipe out a horrible menace called the Red Army.
  Although he succeeded in doing so, his bombardment killed millions of innocent people, and reduced Oerth to a teutonic hell.
  The people of Oerth, including even the Kevellond League, are VERY angry over this, and some speak of reprisal against the United Commonwealth for the destruction of their world.

  Over these past forty years, the exponential growth in the population of the Humanoid Alliance has made it the single largest member-nation in the United Commonwealth. As a result, its influence in the lower chamber of the Commonwealth Parliament, called the Commonwealth Assembly, has increased along the same lines. A new political party, called the Commonwealth Party of Toril (CPT), had begun to supplant the Liberal-Democratic Party of Toril (LDP) slowly over time. Each term, it would grow a few seats, and the LDP would shrink about that many. 
  As we all know, the Commonwealth Parliament is the legislative branch of government. It is made up of two parts: the upper chamber, the Senate; and the lower chamber, the Assembly. Of the two, the lower chamber is the most important as the Head of Government (as opposed to the Head of State) is taken from that party with holds the largest amount of seats in the Assembly. The current governing party, simply referred to as the Government, is the upstart CPT with Korren O'Tagh as Prime Minister, but an election is coming up quickly, and the days of unbridled support Forrester has been enjoying appear to be numbered. The leader of the established LDP, Erika Lesage, has been gaining support from not only the Commonwealth Proper (the former Technocratic Coalition nations), and the rest of the sphere, but also from certain minority groups within the Humanoid Alliance... 
  The Commonwealth Senate has been the silent actor in all of these political undoings...
  As the chamber representing the interests of member-nations, not of the entire population as with the Assembly, it has been able to disrupt any calls for total war by the President and Prime Minister. For this reason, many citizens in the Humanoid Alliance have called for the abolition of the Senate because they feel it undemocratic. They cite that a tiny member-state such as the Psionic League, which as since rebuilt from its ultimate sacrfice, has the same say as the entire Western Territory of the Humanoid Alliance... Others, especially within the Commonwealth Proper, have vigorously defended the Senate as the last bastion of rational governance. 
  To this day, the debate between populism and regionalism still rages on within the United Commonwealth... 

  The Greyhawk Dilemma: What shall we do? 

  At this point in time, the United Commonwealth of Toril has been at an impass. The discovery and subsequent involvement in the Realm of Greyhawk has become the focus of the media, acedemia, and government. There have been three main paradigms in relation to our relations with the Realm of Greyhawk. 

  One side, populated mostly by those supporting the CPT and the Humanoid Alliance, has called for an entire "pacification force" be sent to Greyhawk to subdue any wrong-doers and occupy Greyhawk until a time that it is ready to join the ranks of the United Commonwealth... This has been the dominant ideology of the Government, and the Presidency, and has only recently began to show signs of systemic weakness. 
  The other side, advocated primarily by the Commonwealth Proper and the Liberal-Democratic Party, has been one of diplomacy, multilateralism, and a careful focus of force (military, economic, or magical) upon those parties opposed to peace and prosperity. After many months of long campaigning, Erika Lesage has roused enough support to challenge the political supremacy Commonwealth Party. 
  The final, and perhaps most alarming side, in the debate are the isolationists. Supported by no significant political party, there has been a movement of people and non-governmental organizations calling for the complete and utter retreat from the Realm of Greyhawk. Citing the belief that "their's is no busisness of ours" the advocates of isolationism has been a thorn in the side of many, many a politician. 

  OOC: The Future is Uncertain 

  In the first few turns that I will be playing, I will be telling of the political pressures within the UC and how they affect those parties outside. There will be an election, and there will be much in the way of political, social and economic turmoil afterwards, no matter who wins... I would only ask that those Powers interested should start commenting on the way the UC has acted, and how they wish the UC to act from now on...

  TO ALL THE IR

  I am going to call for a Diplomatic Turn.
  No Action Posts or fighting will be possible during this time.
  Diplomacy will be the rule.
  Consider this Interlude (which will be a long one) to be this Diplomatic Turn.

  Reprisal put a great deal of work into his UC, and before you destroy it in a single Turn or a couple of Turns in some arbitrary battle (or battles), I want people to appreciate what Reprisal (and Forrester) created.       
  I want a chance for roleplaying here.
  For appreciation.
  There is no guarantee that the UC will be destroyed on Turn 7 or subsequent Turns, but the odds say it could happen.
  Before it does, take a look at what some people put a lot of time and effort into creating.
  They deserve that from you.

  Again, I will not be starting Turn 7 for at least another week, as of this writing.

  I WILL, however, be creating a lot of Interlude Threads, with fighting and action posts barred, so that you can interact with Reprisal, and the new Powers that have been claimed can be roleplayed.

  For those of you who wish to fight, have patience.
  There will be fighting aplenty and to spare, soon enough.

  - - -                                                                   

   Tokiwong

  OOC: Looks good I can't wait... as far as Iuz is concerned is a little miffed with what Forrester did to Oerth... but then again it isn't any less then what he would have done... at that time... but now... Iuz has taken control of the Eternal Empire of Toril... so who knows where the future will lie for him... nice intro by the way...

  ANSWER:  Reprisal, please do consider this.  The Eternal Empire of Toril is not as strong as the United Commonwealth, but it is a hostile nation, and it could attack the UC, perhaps in conjunction with other attackers.
  Please take note.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Sollir, if you claim Rajaat and his Champions, and Melkor offers to ally with you, YOU MUST ACCEPT THAT ALLIANCE AND WORK WITH MELKOR.

  Do you still want Rajaat and his Champions, Sollir?


----------



## Anabstercorian

As far as the United Confederacy is concerned, Anabstercorian is and remains a convicted criminal, charged with attempted genocide - And now, over 3.5 million charges of 1st degree murder.  He has pled guilty and is unrepentant.  Despite this, he is a published author on Toril - He did a favor for Forrester in exchange for seeing his Illustrated History of the Illithid People published.
Currently, his resources are vast.  The sole being in existence who has learned the ancient illithid craft of Substare construction, he is currently engaged in building a city around the sun, and populating it with Illithid.  In addition, he commands the Army of Darkness, a vast horde of Illithid and Drow who came to Oerth to avenge wrongs propogated against their people there.  On top of that, he commands the Solistarim, a small but still potent force of mages and warriors of dozens of species.

His intentions for Toril have been openly stated - To forcibly convert every sentient lifeform possible there to the Illithid species, and slay all that cannot be assimilated in to the One Race.


----------



## Tokiwong

> The dwarves, elven tribes, halfling savages, Mind Lords of the Last Sea, Veiled Alliance, and many rebels are on the side of Forsaken One and all his allies.




*OOC:* I thought the Veiled Alliance was allied with Iuz...?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Actually, they are.  Skip what I said above - the Veiled Alliance remains neutral.  (As I said, the situation on Athas is a mess - it's so bad a mess it's confusing even ME.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*CURRENT CLAIMS*

Cmon guys, I need a resolution of the contested claims.

  Sollir, if you take Rajaat and his Champions, and Melkor offers you alliance, you MUST accept it and fight at his side (this is true of anyone claiming Rajaat.)  Melkor, in return, must leave Athas.

  Alyx: Church of Toril (contested with Uvenelei) 

  Creamsteak: Church of Mercy 

  Dagger: Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (contested with GnomeWorks) 

  Festy Dog: Scro Star League 

  GnomeWorks: Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (contested with Dagger) 

  'o Skoteinos: Valky's Unseelie

  Reprisal: United Commonwealth of Toril

  Sollir:  Mina and the Knights of Neraka

  Tokiwong: Eternal Empire of Toril 

  Uvenelei: Church of Toril (contested with Alyx)


----------



## Tokiwong

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Actually, they are.  Skip what I said above - the Veiled Alliance remains neutral.  (As I said, the situation on Athas is a mess - it's so bad a mess it's confusing even ME.) *




*OOC:* No roblem man... nice work still...

_Iuz continued to walk down his corridor, as Talindra followed.  Talindra broke the silence with a soft whisper, "As much as you wish your secrecy and solitude milord... it will not be..."

Iuz scowled... "I had thought of that... Melkor... cannot go this alone no matter how much power he may have gained... the forces of this world are marshalling against him..."

Talindra turned from him, "He intends to destroy my world..."

Iuz glared his eyes glowing as his size grew, "I did not say that I condoned his actions either way... you have been good counsel... I will weight the consequences of what may have to come to pass..."

Talindra turned to him, "You have a dream Iuz... see it through... the Eternal Empire has bowed to your wisdom... they support your tasks... your plans.... see it through... and you will be better for it..."

Iuz smiled, and then continued walking, "I have made my decision..."

"And that is?"

Iuz continued down the hall in silence... Talindra sighed in frustration and followed... the hall growing ominously cold... despite the glow of embers and the dancing of flames...._

*OOC:* Decisions.... decisions...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am posting this with permission.

  I wanted to showcase Creamsteak's imagination, and all the nasty surprises he has been creating to spring upon the rest of you!

  - - -

First: The Archer Bush = This is just one of our defensive methods we will 
take while trying to re-forest our Delrune. This is my primary act against 
the red goo right now - To create more life and more flurishing gardens. The 
Archer Bushes will just act as a type of defense. They also include Jupiter 
Bloodsuckers which are covered in subject 9.

Second: Obliviax (you will have to read the description) will be combined 
with our already heavily modified and specially controlled Black Puddings. 
This will give Sollir, if he successfully takes complete control of the 
puddings mentally, the ability to literally suck a battlefield of mages out 
of their entire spellcasting power for a day in minutes, then use the 
spells. Pretty cool, eh?

Third: I was just curious if Krakentua is type of Elder one. I don't know 
the history of the Elder ones, so I was wondering if you know of the 
Krakentua are a race or subrace of them...

Fourth - Seventh: These are the Slaad Lords Sollir should be trying to 
recruit in his email. He should also try and get the spawning stone 
fromthem. They are quite powerful, and quite... unique in flavor.

Eight: The Stats on the Pheonix, who I am trying to bring to Oerth to
cleanse the land as much as possible. I send messangers in the form of
Axiomatic Giant Eagles to contact the Pheonix if at all possible and 
attemptto call him to speek with Sanctus in Character in the Interlude 
thread. I would like to deal with this situation "IN CHARACTER" plus, I want 
William to be able to persuade the eagle (which William really could do 
pretty well... at least I think so).

Ninth: The Jupiter Bloodsucker, which is developed into my forests as 
defense is just another stat block to glance at really. I just sort of 
wanted to add flavor to the deadlyness of my forests (which I am getting 
right on top of restoring, god I hope they don't get destroyed AGAIN!). I 
want to trap the hell out of them. They might get burned or gooed again, but 
I would like them to be able to stick up for themselves. A coexistent forest 
is my goal, rather than my people sucking the energy out of it.

Tenth: Ok, here is the biggy (not a real big biggy at all... compared to
elder ones, red goo, the dark fleet, Mina, and an infinitely icreasing 
number of super bad guys). I want to conjure the GIANT EAGLE Animal Lord. I 
want him to join me and my Axiomatic Eagles. I want the Eagle Lord to come 
to Oerth where I have sanctioned the Holy Eagles in my lands and see how I 
have treated them. He would only have a PL of 1-3 but maybe he could bring 
up to 20 PL in Eagles to aid me in my cause. Hell, if I could give Sanctus 
this template I will. Would be pretty cool to combine eagle traits with 
those of the elves for super spot checks and stuff. Maybe just a PC 
conversion... donno.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Waiting on Creamsteak's reply, if he says its ok, we will mighty claim Rajaat and ally with Melkor (depending on wha the says), although I bet that there would be alot of destruction afterwards...not from Red Goo however


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Waiting on Creamsteak's reply, if he says its ok, we will mighty claim Rajaat and ally with Melkor (depending on wha the says), although I bet that there would be alot of destruction afterwards...not from Red Goo however *




*OOC:* Cool looks like things may work out for the best...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well, this looks like it will be a very interesting turn ahead of us.

Edena, two questions:

1) can we declare use of 11th level magic during the diplomatic turn?

2) can we use 11th level magic for multiple things at the same time (i.e.- two week-long projects at the same time, so that they finish at the same time, one week after they are both started) ?


----------



## Tokiwong

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Well, this looks like it will be a very interesting turn ahead of us.
> 
> Edena, two questions:
> 
> 1) can we declare use of 11th level magic during the diplomatic turn?
> 
> 2) can we use 11th level magic for multiple things at the same time (i.e.- two week-long projects at the same time, so that they finish at the same time, one week after they are both started) ? *




*OOC:* I echo his sentiments... as well


----------



## Creamsteak

Hmm... curiosity?

Sollir, can you wait on the Rajaat situation till after Melkor posts his decision. I am curious...

I am in charge of the Church of Mercy, which makes me a close ally of Reprisals by default (and I will play as such). It is hard to mandate our order when we are both good and evil, no? 

If Melkor accepts Rajaat's offer (and he will) I may have a little card somewhere in my deck. I stacked it last night. If he does not (and he won't decline backup) I will have to play a very different and slightly less affective card. So hold your hand, till he plays. It is his turn afterall.


----------



## zouron

Repraisal (hope the spelling isn't off heh)

the Eternal Union (my guys) are oppose joining the UC and wish to create an individual alliance of the different nations of Anakeris to keep their individuality (different kings under a single emperor aka me! ).

sorry as always I want my own little corner of the world ;-)

**********************************************

so edena how much do I gain PL wise beyond the Empire of Aquaria? and how much dirt wise.


----------



## Creamsteak

Sollir,

When I get done with a letter I am writing, I hope you read it. Funny as hell! I can't believe this! Hilarity! Hilarity! Glee!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor to Rajaat:

-I accept you proposition Lord 
of Magic, I will leave Athas... 
Know that I share your beliefs to some extent, I also consider some races unpure, like goblins and orcs. Will you help me invade Mystara and Krynn? 

Edena, apart from pl from these souls, didn`t pl of my forces multiply times 5 after they merged with Red Goo, it seems that being that merges with it becomes MUCH stronger.

Did Dragon Overlords accepted my proposition to merge with Red Goo?


----------



## Creamsteak

Sollir, accept Rajaat as your new power.

Melkor, expect a letter in the mail.

And Rajaat never wanted to merge with Red Goo. I am pretty sure he wouldn't consider it. But he should, indeed, keep his promise of alliance.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz appears in the presence of Melkor dressed in an emerald green kimono... an immaculate daisho at his side, "Melkor... I see you have been busy... may I applaud you on your recent actions..."

Iuz takes a seat, "So tell me... you are aware of the forces plotting against you old friend?"

Iuz smiled, "I assume you are planning the magnificent demise at this very moment... they seem to beleive they can defeat you... how deluded don't you think?"_


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

OOC: I must go offline for now.


----------



## William Ronald

Reprisal:

Welcome to the Third IR!

I have sent you an e-mail on a few matters.

Hazen will contact those forces allied with the Forsaken One.  (I never did state I was helping Melkor.  I just don't like them or the Dragon Kings.)  He will try to provide training and knowledge.

A letter is sent to Prime Minister Erika LeSage:

"Prime Minister, I realize that President Forrester is an ally and a friend of yours.  However, his most recent actions have resulted in devastation here on Oerth."

"However, I have a great deal of respect for what the United Commonwealth of Toril has achieved on its own.  We ask that you assist Oerth with its problems, and help in dealing with the devastation now present on our world."

"Oerthblood and magic can be used to reduce the threat of the Red Goo and restore our worlds to what they were.  I ask that you work with us on these matters."

OOC:  Reprisal cannot legitimately be held liable for Forrester's actions.

"The embassy of the United Commonwealth of Toril in Veluna City, and the city itself, are in ruins.  However, we are willing to give your government a chance to prove that it is a friend of Oerth."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Request from Edena_of_Neith*

Hold up on sending me any more e-mails.

  I will reply to those I have not yet replied to.

  I am becoming whelmed here.

  I must answer the questions being posted here on the thread - they are very important.
  I must determine who will obtain the 9 open Powers.
  I must update the Lists.
  I must continue to work on what can be done with 11th level magic.
  I have some other things related to the IR to do.

  I am exhausted, as I posted earlier.
  I wish I had more strength, more endurance, than I have ... watching you have fun gives me strength and endurance beyond any of my normal limits ... but I am at my limit again.
  Hold off on the e-mails, and let me answer the crucial questions online.

  I declare that Turn 7 won't start for at least a week, from the point the final allocation of the open Powers is finished.

  That is to say, once everyone has their new Powers - and I will post an updated List of who has what - everyone will have a full week to conduct diplomacy, roleplaying, plotting, and thinking up more questions to ask me.
  Hopefully, a week of some real IC roleplaying fun.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Tokiwong

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Reprisal:
> 
> OOC:  Reprisal cannot legitimately be held liable for Forrester's actions.
> 
> *




*OOC:* That may be so... but we still need a scapegoat... and the UC of Toril is it for now...  Unless they can deliver Forrester for War Crimes...


----------



## William Ronald

Okay, people, you heard Edena: Time to settle conflicting claims. E-mail each other or try to resolve it here or elsewhere.

Edena, I did say sometime turns back that my faction was trying to heal as much of the Red Goo as possible? How effective was it?

Also, I suggested the use of nutrients and magic to speed up the growth of my monsters.  I also suggested using nutrients and magic to strengthen my PLs.  (This is Out of Charcter information.)  How successful was I?

Also, I will hold off on an e-mail of creative ideas for a day or so.  I have mostly dealt with politics and strategy, but I have thought of a few very creative ideas which I will e-mail you.

Hazen sends a message to Anabstercorian:

"Do I agree that Melkor must be stopped? Yes!  However, you handed him a weapon by destroying the people of Luna.  Hatred begets hatred, violence begets violence.  While I respect your brilliant ideas, I believe that you should do some soul searching.  Your attacks and those of others have had unintended consequences.  We must all be more careful in our actions.  The Solistarim view the Flanaess as sacred.  I consider all life and Oerth to be sacred.""

"I believe your Solistarim allies would expect you to help restore the Flanaess to its former beauty.  I ask you to consider helping to restore Oerth."

OOC:  Anabstercorian, your character experienced some remorse or regret.  Hazen is trying to reach out to a wounded soul.

Tokiwong:  You and Melkor could also be put before a tribunal. You did INVITE the Red Armada to Oerth in the first place.  I think Reprisal should be given a chance to explain his actions.  Maybe Forrester will return.

Hazen sends a message to all powers in the IR who are opposed to the spread of the Red Armada and the coming of a Third Touch.

"While it is true that we have common enemies, we also have a common task.  We must restore Oerth to its health, and eliminate all Red Waste, or Red Goo as some have called it.  I suggest that several people with 11th level magic be allowed to FULLY work on the task while some of the rest of us deal with common foes."

"We have a chance to save our world and others from this threat.  We must try to heal Oerth and all worlds effected by this threat.  I may have been made like unto the Angels, but I am still a man at the core of my being.  My heart tells me that the fates of many worlds are linked.  We can save Oerth and other worlds if we choose.  I ask you to try to heal as well as fight.  Indeed, by solving the problem of the Red Goo we are fighting a threat to our own survival."

"Whatever our differences, perhaps we can unite in our quest for a better future."


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz sends a message to Hazen... "What say you to a petition for the Torillians to hand over Forrester and his allies for crimes of War... against this planet?  Hmm wait... would that not include you oh joyful angel?  Since you called him here..."_


----------



## Black Omega

For Reprisal:

The Coalition of Light and Shadow is presently composed of Seelie and misc others (Shades, Dragons, etc) with more being converted to Seelie.

As part of the Oerth Alliance we've worked with the UC, but the Seelie left Toril and we've always been very suspicious of the UC as well, suspicions we presently consider well justified.

So I guess we qualify as Chaotic Good but not terribly friendly toward the UC.


----------



## Alyx

*Reprisal;*

My persona in this conflict is the Red Elf, who goes by the name of Jand.  He is a deeply wounded soul, embittered, calling for hope but retaining little to himself.  He has watched as the world dies around him, and been unable to ignore the countless cries for mercy that go unanswered, aware of every soul that slips into oblivion.  Jand takes a great deal of responsibility on himself.  It would be safe to say that he feels guilty for not being able to help as much as wishes.

His people are a different matter.  The Oerthian regiment consists of the ruined fleets of the Lendore isles, the few shattered banners of Varnaith that still survive, a blasted remenent of the remenent that fled from Celene as it was destroyed, and the still intact but nonetheless deeply wounded empire of Celestial.  Collectively, they were known as the Sunrise faction, and existed as a branch of the Oerth-spanning Alliance under the head of Archcleric Hazen.

Currently I am looking at gaining the 11th level magic of the 'Church of Toril,' as part of my forces.

Jand stands, or stood, for:  peace and hope, together the fundemental rights of any sentient being; and truth.  It remains to be seen if these concepts can continue to exist in the world that Oerth has become.


----------



## William Ronald

A message is sent to Iuz:

"What say you about putting yourself up for trial, as you ALLIED with the RED ARMADA before it reached Oerth?  Indeed, you INVITED them to Oerth and offered the planet to them as your allies. You also joined Melkor in a call to convert everyone to Red Goo. Before you call for scapegoats, make sure that you will not be the one led to the altar."

"As for Forrester, he is responsible for his own actions.  As you are for yours, and as I am for mine."

"Not that your statements are given much credibility by most parties.  First you say that you will never again betray Oerth, and then offer Oerth up to the Eternal Empire of Kara Tur.  Well, I suppose a demigod is allowed to change his mind."

"So, what of your own crimes?  Calling someone for help is one thing.  If the person called for help proves irresponsible, that is his responsibility.  Indeed, if someone calls for an officer of the law in my lands and the officer acts irresponsibly, the officer is liable.  Not the person who called for the assistance.  This is a point of law in civilized lands."

"Of course, you could take responsibility for your part in this affair.  Perhaps you should consider hiring a good attorney."

Sincerely,

Archcleric Hazen


----------



## Kalanyr

The Free People of Ishtarland about 17 months ago quiet willing to rip open Forrester's Guts and feed them to him, that goes for just about every member of the group.

However a great change happened (we went from CE -> CG)

Currently the generally opinion is:

"The UC look on someone ,who would drop fusing hydrogen on innocent people, as a hero! What the heck?! " 

We come out Chaotic Good but we really have little love for the person that dropped Burning Hydrogen on everything beautiful on Oerth,our allies and ourselves.(Sure it wiped out the Red Armada)

Also the structure of the UC sits poorly with us since we don't really have a defined chain of command or even really want one. We do what needs to be done.

Not to mention we aren't more in favour of tech than the Fae are.

We do have some respect for what the UC achieved, however, as well as the idea behind the UC. Not much in the way of friendship on a societal basis we will judge individuals on their own merits however, a group should not be punished for the action of a single being.

Our population consists of Drow, Yuan-ti , Humanoids, Chromatic/Deep Dragons,giants,robots,Tarrasques and some Hempolanders as well as the former undead formerly of Rauxes. 

My persona in this IR is Kalanyr

He's good aligned, rather cynical and depressed and has a deep insight into evil because he was evil for quiet a long time, no one knows how long ago he switched sides but its clear he planned to betray Lolth since sometime before the start of the IR. However he bided his time carefully, and waited for his opportunity. He currently has demigod status and is trying to become a God of Magic, Acceptance and Freedom (an Oerthian Eillisteraee) however his followers and portfolio include Yuan-ti,humanoids and giants as well as drow. 

He currently thinks the UC are rather sad if they accept a member who would drop burning hydrogen on the innocent.


----------



## Reprisal

*The News...*

_The following are excerpts from popular print media in the United Commonwealth of Toril.  They are back issues, but they will help us all understand how Forrester no longer controls the UC at this stage in the game.  The main line of concern is the way the CPT Government and Presidency has approached the happenings in Greyhawk and the ramifications they will have on UC society._

*--=The Commonwealth Times=--*

*PHOENIX RISING: CAN LESAGE RESURRECT THE AILING LIBERAL MOVEMENT?*

In my humble opinion, I believe she can.  Recent developments within the Commonwealth Assembly have led many political analysts to believe that the seemingly invincible Commonwealth Party of Toril has been beginning to show signs of weakness.  This weakness is definately something the Liberal-Democratic Party under Lesage can capitalize upon.  And while the particular reason as to the reason of this weakness is unknown at this time, there have been rumours of terrible occurences in the Realm of Greyhawk.

Rumours, unfortunately, they will remain for as long as Prime Minister O'Tagh and President Forrester remain on the commanding heights.  It was shortly after our explorers discovered Greyhawk that the CPT government steamrolled the "Bill 316b: The State Secrets Act" through both chambers of Parliament.  Only forty-five minutes after the bill was passed in the Senate did Lord Forrester give the Presidential Assent.

Though there was a riotous protest from across the Assembly from Opposition Leader, Erika Lesage of the Liberal-Democratic Party, there was little she could do to stop the Government and Presidency from completely controlling all information coming into the UC from the Realm of Greyhawk.  Shortly after, Miss Lesage took an extended vacation, leaving Neilan Darisek in charge until her return... if she returned.

For a long while, President Forrester continued mounting costly operations into Greyhawk and with Prime Minister O'Tagh in power, a fellow CPT member, there was little the opposition could do to stop these "aid missions."

It was only until less than a week ago did things start to change... though you wouldn't have noticed it if you were looking for it.  The Prime Minister no longer walked with that characteristic bounce in his step.  O'Tagh appeared to have lost his sense of invulnerability, and started to act nervously around the media.  Though President Forrester attempted to head off this feeling of impending doom by appearing on countless broadcasts and meet-and-greets, the feeling remains.

Whatever this feeling actually is, it appears that the long overdue change in government is nearly upon us... The current government is approaching its fifth year in this term, and is Constitutionally obligated to hold an election very soon and according to recent opinion polls, things do not look good for a CPT re-election. ... _Continued on page A15..._ (Not really, hehe.)


** * * Time folds forward * * **


*--=The Coalition Sentinel=--*

*A NEW GOVERNMENT, A NEW ERA*

As you shoud all know by now, the general election of the Commonwealth Parliament has shifted the lion's share of political power from the once mighty CPT to the Liberal-Democrats under the new Prime Minister, Erika Lydia Lesage.

In her Inaugural Address, the Prime Minister stated that she would "strike down the dangerous State Secrets Act" and "bring _Justice, Order, and Good Government_ back into the forefront."  While Forrester remains President for at least another two years, he will no longer be able to act with impunity in relation to foreign affairs.  While this is a relief for much of the Commonwealth Proper, there has been a quiet disproval among citizens of the Humanoid Alliance.  "It's just not right," a young hobgoblin woman told the Torilian Broadcasting Corporation, "whenever the Alliance finally gets a leg up on true equality, the Coalition seems to push us back down.  Forrester and O'Tagh were great leaders.  Confident leaders.  Real role models for the rest of us.  Too bad the Technocrats cannot see that..."

Though tensions between the Alliance and the Coalition have been relatively high in these past few months, political pundits believe that there is no danger posed to the strength and unity of the Commonwealth.  Opinion polls display plainly that despite the recent election, more than seventy percent of the population in the United Commonwealth strongly support the actions of the new government.

In a recent interview, Prime Minister Lesage told her people that she held a cautiously optimistic view of the Commonwealth's future.  President Forrester, on the other hand, has not been available for comment since Lesage's Inauguaration (his last public appearance to date)... _Continued on page A12..._


** * * Time Keeps Slipping... * * **


*--=The Commonwealth Sun=--*

*GENOCIDE IN GREYHAWK: COMMONWEALTH  TO BLAME?*

Shortly after Prime Minister Erika Lesage struck down the State Secrets Act originally passed by the previous CPT government, a startling revelation came into focus.  It appears that the United Commonwealth has been involved in a lot more than "aid missions" into the Realm of Greyhawk...  In fact, Government and Presidential sources report that Commonwealth forces have been, at least in part, responsible for perhaps one of the greatest cataclysms in the history of Oerth (the proper name of the Realm of Greyhawk).

((The article goes on to tell of the fusion bombardment of Oerth in some detail...))

The question we must all ask now is what we should do now that the actions of President Forrester and the former government have come to light?  The opinion of the great majority of residents in the Commonwealth Proper are calling for the immediate resignation of President Forrester.  The more hardcore CPT and Forrester detractors are calling for the immediate, forceable impeachment of the President and the subsequent criminal trial of all responsible parties...

The current government, under Prime Minister Lesage, has the new Justice Minister, Neilan Darisek, under the white-hot spotlights of the Torilian media for days now repeating the statement that the government cannot, and will not, release a final course of action until all of the information is available.

The Justice Minister has released a statement that he will send out a call to the leaders of the Oerth powers to bring their information to him and his recently constructed Committee on the Ethical Utilization of Commonwealth Forces Abroad... _Continued on Page 116..._

** * * The Present * * **

_As of this moment, the new government will be concerned with making right the transgressions of the former administration.  Lesage will call for a meeting of representatives of Oerth to gather information and input as to how this ... terrible development will play out.  Anyone and everyone, please give the UC your input.  For the record, the current government had no idea that such actions were occuring on your world, due to the State Secrets Act (now rescinded), and wishes to appropriately rectify the situation._

*That last part is important!*


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena: How goes my attempt to get worshippers in other crystal spheres? As I said before I do not stand on the toes of any diety with my portfolios and  a similar alignment. Indeed I try to form an alliance with such dieties especially the Seldarine.

And how long would it take to make the Robots of the Ship sentient?

Also what is the state of my people? I saw the change in the education system of the Union of Oerth and want to make sure my people aren't suffering the same , um, strangeness.

Kalanyr will take a tour of the school system of the Free Peoples of Ishtarland.


----------



## The Forsaken One

I am publically announcing that I'm gonna attempt to kick everyones ass on Athas who is allied or friendly to Melkor.

I might not have any renown like Melkor but that shouldn't be a problem quite soon.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase looks over the plans and documents all suddenly made possible through the Scro Star League's fast alliance.

"We'll bring back our fallen comrades, rebuild destroyed homes, enlighten our peoples, the possibilities are endless..........just as long as we can remain hidden. This worries me greatly. I fear our time is running out."

Duelist Soul hummed in agreement, and the other three dwarves sitting at the table seemed to nod in agreement.

"Aye, I think Dueler's suggestion is best. It may take a while but it'll keep us quite safe, aye," Durgrim said.

"Of course it'll take a while you stupid mountain oaf! Far too long by my opinion, at least a month if you want to make it any good!" Obmi scorned Durgrim.

Khelarque and Silver could only frown as the two had a minor stand off.

"Aye, I wouldn't be so judgemental if I was you, Obmi. Who was the person who took hid from the 37th wave of the red assault and got James and Lenaurae killed? Aye," Durgrim replied.

Obmi saw red, "Are you calling me are coward?! I'll gut you on the spot!"

"STOP IT YOU VIOLENT FOOLS!!" Khelarque yelled between them.

Everyone was surprised by the aged Duergar's outburst. Everyone sat down again, it was oddly quiet. Silver sat up and leaned on the great marble conference table. He looked around at all the empty seats, and lingered for a second on the special dire bear sized seat custom built for Bobo so he didn't always have to sit up against the wall for each conference.

Then he looked behind him at the grand statue he got of everyone. Perfect resemblances of each of them. Lenaurae and James standing back to back, an illusion of spells being conjured between their carefully positioned hands. Kcyldyei notching an arrow to his bow while looking over his spectacles into the distance. Bobo towering over them all, fangs beared and claws raised. Silver thought Bobo's statue was just as daunting as Bobo was, he could remember the constant smell of alcohol on his breath. Maybe it wasn't the healthiest choice for James to Awaken Bobo after all went across his mind. Constant alcohol intake is not too good for most people.

His thoughts strayed from his fallen comrades and suddenly a broad, evil grin crossed his little kobold head, revealing his unnervingly vicious looking fangs.

"People I've got some ideas to set in motion at the start of next month, and all those who should be sitting here will be aiding us in the plans' execution. Everything can be accomplished with our new allies by our side, pity their leader couldn't be with us at this conference, but nonetheless we'll get started now."

They all got up from the table then quietly and quickly left the room. Now with great goals set before them.


----------



## zouron

Letter for the United Commonwealth:

Your request for an coonference to determind the events of past actions by Former President Forrester is accepted, however the Eternal Union has no wish to travel to Toril and will not be able to spare time for any other happening then the rebuilding of the Continent of Anakeris, events here are too dire to spend time elsewhere, with the destructive nature of the time being many suffers great pain and hunger is a common problem. However as soon as we have dealt with our own problems we shall be happy to help out your government clearing up events as they happened according to our record. If needed you are free to search through our public records personally if you should so desire to travel here to investigate.
The Eternal Union does not desire interference from the United Commonwealth in any military form, peace troops or otherwise and any such troops will be directed out of our home with the nessecary means. If your desire should be in form of supplies to help starve off hunger, a work force, or even a trade agreement we will gladly discuss the terms of such. Also we also be more then happy to engage in Cross Sphere research to remove common problems such as the Planet Blood infection (commonly known as Red Goo) or the transdimensional mist which has been clouding the lands for too long, We will also coorporate in the capture of the villian known as Anabstercorian, whom have several time attempted to obtain control of mass destruction weapons through trickery and terrorist acts.
We hope that President Lesage of the United Commonwealth will accept our gift and wishes for a successful in her new office.

- Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.

*******************************

the gift mention is a small sculpture that display a surrealistic portrait of a planet, one half bright light shines down the other half (the lower) goes below a silvery water surface, the planet turns slowly every time it reaches a certain point some red fluid slowly floats down the side vanishing into another hole. Just before said point is reached that point it is very dark, but as it vanishes the light on the upper half becomes stronger and a under water light can be seen as well as small blue star like shapes.

The Item is semi mechanical semi magical and has a value around 200 000 gp.


----------



## Kalanyr

We will send a representative to your conference, while we are busy with our rebuilding projects, we wish to be involved in this meeting. 

Signed
Alytres
Member of the Council of the Free People of Ishtarland
Co-ordinator of a bunch of Chaotics (Good Lord Please Let my Turn at this Job end soon!)


----------



## Black Omega

Reprisal:
The Seelie will send along a representative.  Either a Seelie if the meeting is occuring in Greyspace, or an Elf if occurring in Toril.  We'll be happy to pass along information on what happened.  And what is presently happening as relates to the war in Oerth and Athas.  With special, loving attention devoted to the Alliance of Iuz, Melkor and the Red Goo.  Our very own 'Axis of Evil'.  

If UC wishes to set up some form of diplomatic communication, they are free to send someone to Vesve Forest, base of the Seelie.  Please keep in mind it's a technology-free zone.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
My Dearest Hazen,

The Coalition of Light and Shadow would be happy to help with the healing of Oerth.  At present, we are not sure if we'll have to peace needed to do so, however.  Being next door to Iuz's Empire and at the Top of the Dragon King's list may leave us a little busy.  We do have some projects we are working on, and some ideas to pass along for tactics, though.    I look forward to seeing you at the next alliance meeting.

Siobhan Silirevnur
Glittering White Flame of Titania
Emissary of the Seelie.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
A note will also be sent to the Unseelie of Forsaken
We look forward to putting aside our ancient emnity for thistime and assailing the hordes of Melkor.  We'll need to work out a few details as far as planning go, and the forces we commit will be decided while keeping in mind that Iua is our next door neighbor and the Dragon Kings seem ready to attack us the moment Melkor is off their backs.  You are invited to send a delegation here so we can work out our plans for the coming cooperation.

Sincerely, Siobhan Silirevnur
Glittering White Flame of Titania
Etc etc.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lord Melkor,
Such an enlightening chat we had the other day.  No matter what else is going on I see no reason why we can't drop each other a note now and then.  It's my understand you still have the captured concubine of the commonwealth commander.  I've also noticed your interest seemed to be drifting elsewhere.   With Forrester out of the picture now, you seem to have accomplished all you set out to do.  Why not release the girl.  We'd be happy to collect her and see that she finds her way home.

Siobhan Silirevnur
Glittering White Flame of Titania
Etc etc.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Neutrality*

I am busy today. Post later, oh and....

_Neutrality gives you the power to do nice things to evil people and evil things to nice people. 
You don't care, they get irritated... life is good!_

(Amazingly enough, I found that in Progress Quest forum, yep, I am loser with no life... )


----------



## Kalanyr

Near a snow barbarian camp a winged male drow lands and looks carefully around. He holds his hands away from his weapons.

He walks up to the encampment guards with the silence his people were so long dreaded for and speaks:

"I am Thrisner and I have been sent here to speak to your leader. I am here to apologise for overlooking the people of this region, aparrently someone in Co-ordination (poor soul) mixed up and it was assumed since no messengers were forthcoming from here you wished nothing to do with us. Someone noticed we never sent an emissary here."


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz replies to Hazen...

"Oh great Angel I make no apologies for my place in the actions that lead to Forrester's murderous actions... an Deity... such as myself must hold claims to their actions just as any mortal..."

Iuz smiled, "But the actions of Forrester far out-stripped any of my own indescretions... am I to blame... of course... so is Melkor... so are you... Anabstercorian... Forrester... and any others involved in that conflict..."

Iuz leaned back, "As it is I see myself as a hero... a martyr willing to give his life and join the side of the Red Scourge to draw out the forces of Oerth and bring them face to face with the problem at hand... but how was I to know that Oerth would not band togther and instead call upon a madman to damn it all to hell..."

Iuz sighed, "I only work to make things right... justice must be done... oh and so ou know... I never gave Oerth to the Eternal Empire... my goals are beyond such transitroy things as ownership of this dead world... I have a  dream.. and when it comes to fruition... I assure you... you will be impressed..."

"Oh, and so you know, I am aware of our great age Hazen... I am no mere demigod... I am beyond that now... Forester must pay... your protection of him is strange... he destroyed all with reckless abandon..." Iuz finishes his rant..._

*OOC:* A small delegation from the Eternal Empire of Iuz will be present at the conference...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Kalanyr@

Camp, if one could it one, is more like magically protected area at midst of lava inferno. Within it are people, all seemingly very busy, no young children appears to be seen among them.
Most seem to bear arms. There are also many foreign-looking people here, many of them bearing normal and magical tattoos. 
Compared to 'barbarians', they seem to prefer very light clothing, and they don't have exactly Suelish look either. 
((If Thrisner is  met them before, he recognizes them as members of storm riders.)) Amongh this human folk seems to mingle various monsterous creatures (trolls, giants, etc..), elementals and few impressively large golems.

There are some wards around here. They don't seem to activate.

"So, are you one our supposed allies, Elvor and his ilk spoke of?"
Asks older man, staring at Thrisner, who apperanly looks unusual to him.

Most here continue whatever work they are doing, while giving passing glance at stranger. Few don't seem to be doing any repair-building work, and give Thrisner very vigilant and somewhat suspicious stare (they, one might suppose, are the encampment guards).

"I sense no evil purpose from him", comments old woman with rasping voice. There is certain feel of importance in her.
She seems to stress the word 'purpose'.

"Our tribe king Morreg died in fiery hell as did many others. We haven't yet to chosen new one..."

Old man continues, some note of despise sound in his voice, when he speaks name 'Morreg'.

"But there's a great man with us called  Ergoth-Nog, who seeks council with other survivers.. with some good sense.
He did send messangers too..."

"So, if talk you want, go find him. He should be around to that direction. Old man points to the south. Shoudn't be very far.
It' s camp warded with black sticks."

If Thrisner goes to do this.. Ergoth-Nog is not hard to find... (let's continue then, when I know more what messanger has to say)

((Should I write my stuff in shorter form?))


----------



## Anabstercorian

To the UC:
I plead with you, good people of the United Confederacy, to forgive Forrester of his errors in judgement.  Understand, however, the magnitude of the threat we faced, and face even now.  We did not face enslavement, or impoverishment.

We faced utter and universal death.  Forresters ruthlessness was your only capable defense.  He was right to do what he did.  I only wish I had his sense, some days...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Tokiwong:

Iuz appears in the presence of Melkor dressed in an emerald green kimono... an immaculate daisho at his side, "Melkor... I see you have been busy... may I applaud you on your recent actions..." 

Iuz takes a seat, "So tell me... you are aware of the forces plotting against you old friend?" 

Iuz smiled, "I assume you are planning the magnificent demise at this very moment... they seem to beleive they can defeat you... how deluded don't you think?"



Melkor smiles:

Indead, but I don`t even need to plan their demise, they are doing it themselves. Most of their actions against me only made me stronger, they thought my might was crushed when Shadow Throne fell, but they created The Blood Waste, which only gave me more strenght. And than Anabstecorian, this idiot really thought he can fight Red Scourge, ultimate evil, with another evil, but brought great hatred to life, desire for revenge, that I shall use against him! 

 Let them come, I am ready, and so is Rajaat, I assure you that Vecna`s magical capabilities are nothing compared to his, we are talking about the man who invented magic( at least on Athas), and I must admit that I am impressed by his hatred towards non-humans, its Black Flame almost equals mine. Anyway I am eagerly awaiting Ant and Squid( interesting pair, aren`t they, I wonder how would their children look like, pretty ugly I assume, but let`s not forget that Anabstecorian is asexual, and may only dream about true masculinity), and all friends they shall bring with them, more than better, more recruits for my Red Army.

 Oh, and Hellmaster wil stay with us, I suggest we sponsor his divine ascendance, he shall be a worthy addition to our little Pantheon.

This Kimono of yours looks quite nice, conratulations on your subverting of Eternal Empire, Democracy is a weak, inefficient system that deserves only to be exploited! Look, my agents from Toril brought me some of these ''newspapers'', product of their decadent society, I will read you a fragment:

"The question we must all ask now is what we should do now that the actions of President Forrester and the former government have come to light? The opinion of the great majority of residents in the Commonwealth Proper are calling for the immediate resignation of President Forrester. The more hardcore CPT and Forrester detractors are calling for the immediate, forceable impeachment of the President and the subsequent criminal trial of all responsible parties... "

You see, they dare to criticize their Leader! I can assure you, no one of my servants would ever DREAM about questioning my actions. Now Forrester, propably greatest of them all, will be trialed by sheep, manipulated by this Erika, they are so weak, scared of violence, they LACK understanding of the fundamental Law Of Multiverse- that Strong, Worthy Ones should rule the weak, not otherwise! But I will let them have their peace- for NOW, let them have their orgies while entire worlds fall to the might of Red Army, until it is too late for them, and I have enough power to laugh at them, and I show them The Power Of Darkness, Of Night Eternal, that Melkor The Shadowking is NOT to be underestimated!


----------



## Anabstercorian

Meanwhile, on the Hub, Anabstercorian is writing on a piece of parchment.

<< To do...  Create new empire...  Solve Luna problem...  Bang Melkor up the butt to prove superiority of masculinity...  Gallon of milk... >>

OOC: Great roleplaying, Melkor.  I never cease to be impressed at your *evil*.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Black Omega*

To battle, and Victory


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz shakes his head with a smile, "I can see that your growing arrogance never exceeds your dedication to your cause.  I applaud you Melkor, and Rajaat's philosophy is quite interesting... though I do hope you leave some races to be subjugated in your eternal crusade..."

Iuz leans back, "The Formians and the Illithid... beware their tricks... such beings have not grown to power on sheer force alone... You have my support as always Melkor, we of the Enlightened Gods of the Glowing Darkness must stand as one... if you beleive Hellmaster is ready for ascension... then we shall begin the process of petition... but I have one caveat... and only one... I want Oerth... to be whole... after the cancer has burned away... you shall leave it be... and allow me to mold it into my own image..."

Iuz smiled, "Outside of that... you have my support... your actions on Athas only show that you have a keen fighting acumen... I am pleased that you took control of the Dragon-Kings... I had to deal with subverting the Eternal Empire..."

Iuz smiled, "Oh and just as an aside... you are right... they all but serve us already... Forrester most of all..."_


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Dear Siobhan:

Nice to hear from you, Lady Fay! I assure you that Forrester`s former concubine doesn`t want to leave me, she has found new purpose of  life in serving me, it seems that satisfying all my needs brings her fullfilment, how can I deny poor girl her happiness?  Anyway  I think I can release her, you can always brainwash her with mind-affecting magic, I will do it, if you come for her, personally, I once again want to see The Silver Fire in your eyes.

Melkor The Great, Lord Of Darkness, The Shadowking, Dark One, Devouver Of Souls, Bane Of The Light, Black Flame Of Hatred, Lord Of All, etc.

OOC: Is my language good?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Indeed Great One, your possesion Of Oerth CAN`T  be denied.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

OOC: Sorry for not checking my posts carefully before posting.

Melkor to Rajaat:

So we have our deal! Athas is yours, and it shall return to the glory of Blue Age! And later, you will have a chance to take part in my conquests on Other Worlds! But I don`t think you want me to leave NOW, not when mighty force of Oerthians is coming against you! And leading them are: Anabstecorian, greatest of Ililthidi, Chosen Of Ilsenine, scheming bastard who always knows how to turn a situation to his advantage, and Vaeragoth, Queen Of The Hive, mightiest Psion I know of, she is wise, she hasn`t participated in Wars on Oerth, instead greatly bulding her forces, and now she is ready to strike upon Athas! No, these are NOT to be underestimated, but together we shall crush them, and The Sands of Athas shall be their grave! But I need a stonghold to operate on this world, how about Free City of Tyr?


----------



## Zelda Themelin

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Is my language good? *




OOC: IMO it is. I have serious problems writing English myself. You don't seem to suffer from any of it. Melkor is wonderfully evil character.


----------



## Spoof

*11th level headache*

Edena: regarding the attack/defense for 11th level magic.

Do we just send you e-mail stating if we are attacking someone or defending someone.  Or do we post any attacks/defence on the boards.

Also if we dod not state we were defending someone else then say if Zelda was attacked could I move my defense over to Zelda or must it say at me?  Same questions with attacks.  If Zelda as in your example decided to attack Melkor and I had a 3 attack rating but had not stated an attack this turn, could I throw my power into his?  After the attack had been stated?  If it is not stated on the boards then I guess the attacking player would have to e-mail me their intentions?  What about the defender, do they know the attack is coming or does it happen as a suprise?

Example

Zelda e-mails you that he is going to attack Melkor, Does Melkor know this is coming?  Or does he post this to the boards?

If Melkor had agreed to defend Iuz this turn can he pull his defense back to himself when the attack takes place?  

How would Melkor know who to retaliate against that turn?


----------



## zouron

*OOC*

Melkor when you mean Rajaat's hatred towards non-human don't you mean towards non-halflings? Halflings are the rulers of the blue age the one race he didn't want to exterminate the one he wanted to rule... unless my memory is as flawed as WinME


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Yes Zauron, not sure if Melkor knows IC, public knowledge is that he wanted Humans to be only race to survive.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Well, Melkor propably knows, but he isn`t eager to share this knowledge, since most Shade are of human descend, and most of his allies are humans.

OOC: Going offline for the weekend, I will propably return at Sunday Evening.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz grins... "Then let it be known... that Iuz Eternal Emperor... the Master of the Glowing Darkness... has staked his claim... the interlopers shall be crushed... and we shall drink wine distilled from their blood from their skulls... mmmm delicious...."

Iuz laughs softly... "I had hoped to stay away from these affairs but I shall not allow another of the Pantheon... be put to the pyre.. by the ruthless doigs of an uncaring world... they do not ap;preciate the care and joy we extract from the suffering... perhaps... we should enlighten them... if only so they may glimpse the greater glory of the birthright they have molded for themselves..."

Iuz rests his hands on the pommel of his daisho... "Rajaat shall prove to be an interesting ally... his zeal and passion to the cause... shall prove most interesting..."

"When the Crusade begins... all that is unpure shall be swept away and replaced with a more perfect union..." Iuz smiles, "This is not merely a battle of the flesh and blood... but we shall rip the soul of the weak and feed it to our growing... Destiny... the damned.,.. the fallen... those that are hated.. shall be our followers... and then we shall annoint the infinite world with the Glowing Darkness... seduce them to the beauty of the Red Scourge... and feast upon the Iniquity of the excesses of our desires... we shall be their masters of both body and soul... we shall bring them death... and they will love us for it..."_

*OOC:* Good language Melkor... as always you inspire me to new heights of depravity


----------



## The Forsaken One

I'm gonna post a real post somewhere the next 2 days, my private life is all but consuming me now (literally, try to imagin that )

So I'm gonna post some candy anytime soon.

Btw Melkor, I'm glad there isn't all madness to you and tnx btw  Glad you know that we aren't pushovers


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen issues a statement to all powers of Oerth, Toril, Krynn, and Athas:

"Am I defending Forrester's actions? No.  Iuz is quite good at twisting words, as well as twisting other things.  Forrester is responsible for his actions, apparently taking without the full knowledge of the entire government of the United Commonwealth of Toril."

"However, it is apparent that the actions of Forrester were taken without the knowledge or approval of all parts of the UC of Toril government."

"Democracy is actually a relatively strong form of government. Leaders can and should be criticized for their mistakes.  Mind you, some divine beings who read this message are under the delusion that they are perfect.  My actions have been taken to serve Oerth.  I suggest those who can heal Oerth do so."

"It seems that some call for punishment while they continue to embrace the Red Goo.  I suppose there is something to be said for a consistent approach."

"The UC of Toril should be judged by the actions of its present leadership.  Only Forrester can explain his actions, if he so choses.
I will cooperate with any investigation by the UC of Toril and the other Torillian nations about the events on Oerth."

Archcleric Hazen, President of the Kevellond League

Hazen and several hundred members of the Kevellond League appear before Ergoth-Nog and Katha.  Hazen bows low respectfully to them.  He and the people with him bear food, water, seedlings, medicine, and Oerthblood.

"I am sorry that I was not here earlier.  I am here to help as you wish.  I do not abandon my allies."

Okay, Zelda.  How can I help?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Remember!*

We have 11th level magic in Oerth, Krynn, and Toril only.  On Athas, we are at a distinct disadvantage, limited to 9th level magic, and none of our technology will work either!

Melkor, this is likely why you haven't already over run the whole plane.

As for me - I owe penance for creating the situation regarding Luna.  Don't think I'm turning moral!  I owe penance because I failed to destroy the Red Goo on Luna.  If I had succeeded, it would have been worth it.

I also owe penance because I allowed Melkor's feint to frighten me in to foolish action - If I had evacuated Luna before blasting it to hell, he wouldn't have millions of angry spirits waiting to destroy the world for him.

I owe you all favors.  Seriously.

Archcleric Hazen, I offer you one favor, to be granted whenever you feel you need one from me.

United Confederacy of Toril, I offer you one favor, to be granted whenever you feel you need one from me.

Forsaken One, I'd owe you a favor, but we're already allies.

Festy Dog, I offer you one favor, to be granted whenever you feel you need one from me.

Kalanyr, I offer you one favor, to be granted whenever you feel you need one from me.

These favors will not be worldshattering - But I owe you all recompense for my f-u-c-k up.

Edena, speaking of screw ups, can I attempt to reseal Luna and cut off the flow of support for Melkor?  If so, I'm doing it now - Even if it pisses the spirits off even more, it's better for me if they're in torment than if they're working for the Black Flame.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Public Sevice Announcement*

_Iuz sends a tape-recorded message along with written transcripts and audio recordings of the following to the nations of Oerth, Athas, and Toril... 

The scene opens with Iuz sitting upon a crimson throne. The lights of the room focusing on his small form... He raises his eyes to the camera and speaks... 

"Greetings Citizens of many worlds... I wish to take this moment to dispel a few myths and express the intents of the Pantheon of the Glowing Darkness..." Iuz is reclined on his fiery red throne... dressed in a crimson kimono... a gentle smile upon his face... 

"Perhaps you have heard of the 'Red Goo' or 'Red Armies' but just what is this wondrous substance? First off it is the Red Scourge... it is the font of godhood... the birth of pain brought upon you by actions of others in power... others that lead you... by their mistakes they have created the Red Scourge... it is penance for the sins of those who care little for you actual safety and only prattle about their own power plays allowing the common man to be lost in the shuffle... as mere chafe..." Iuz reclined slightly... 

"Perhaps you have heard that I, Iuz has merged with the Red Scourge... that I brought suffering... of that I am guilty... out of love... love for this world I chose to act and free the suffering absorb it into my being... and attempt to free the people of this world and many others from the yoke of pitiless tyranny... freedom... total and unabashed freedom... to free a thousand worlds... I will damn myself and spread much blood if the results are worthy of the actions," Iuz looks sullen for a moment, "I will admit I brought death to many... but in a time when the living grow jealous of the dead... who is one to say I did not bring them happiness... when madmen can seal whole worlds and bury the living... and leave them to their fates... why would one wish to live? Life for many of these powers is cheap, they butcher you like cattle, all to sate their twisted desires..." 

Iuz clenched a fist his form glowing with fire, "Remove the guise the powers that be have placed over your eyes... see the truth... see the triumph of your struggle... the pain... the loss... the anger... That is the Red Scourge... pure unabashed rage and emotion of the injustice brought down upon this world with cruel and unyielding power..." he points to the camera, "Life is a precious gift of creation just as death... the United Commonwealth does not understand this gift we Oerthians hold dear... to stamp out your rage... your desire to be free from the pain... Forrester burned the cancer from it... or at least what he would consider a cancer... that is what he sees the people of this world as... a cancer... to be burned away as if we are little more then that..." 

Iuz relaxes calming himself, "I say nay... we are the people of Oerth... Not all Torillians support such heinous actions... nay. There are some that see the pain... the suffering that has been wrought... the Eternal Empire has begun a campaign to petition for reparations for the damage done... and I as an Oerthian thank them immensely..." Iuz reclines somewhat... "What is the Red Scourge... it is the blood of the Innocent... the Rage of a world... the gift of creation... it is your birthright... it is the anger of Oerth..." 

Iuz closes his eyes, "I thank you for your time..." the scene fades..._

*OOC:* This message is sent to every corner of the globe... and various worlds in wrtten, audio, and video format in a variety of common languages for the widest form of dissemination...


----------



## Serpenteye

*From the deapths of the Oerth (secret)*

The creature in the tank throbbed. A loud thumping noice droned hypnotically from the glassteel container, unchanging. Soaking in a solution of magically charged nutrients and narcotics, basking in an ultraviolet light, lay a creature of nightmare. Suddenly, deeply embedded in that great chunk of grey scarred flesh, an eye fluttered convulsively and seemed to gaze at the laboratory with disturbing intelligence. A toothed tentacle pounded impotently against the glass and then the creature stilled once again. The white-robed science officer scribbled incomprehensive codes into his notebook and turned to the mithril helmeted man beside him. The cleric interrupted with an annoyed frown.
 "You have broken the budget, you are five weeks after schedule, you have wasted test subjects and resources and your personal expense account is bordering on theft. Give me a very good reason why I should not recommend your immediate discharge from the project and a swift but painful execution."
 The scientist smiled mockingly, "Our superiors know as well as you do that I'm practically irreplacable. Noone, except our divine lords, could have handled this project better than me. I admit we've made a few errors, but we are catching up swiftly in the Eone department and the Dwor-animation is almost completed, the Ann are still troublesome, but we expected that from the very beginning. The new magics are invaluable, truly. Who could have thought one year ago that..." 
 "Enough! Your prattling won't save you!" A silver-glowing jar in the corner started an eeire, inarticulate keening. The cleric turned towards it with a contemptuous sneer. "The God-Emperor's getting impatient, your incompetence is disturbing His plans."
 "NO!" a look of rage and pure terror filled the eyes of the scientist, then he visibly composed himself. "No. The Gods in their limitless wisdom and knowledge understand the weakness of our human flesh and the limits of our mortal minds. I have done nothing wrong and I would swear that at the feet of the Emperor of Gods himself." 
 "You won't be able to use that excuse much longer, " the cleric said icily. "Your time is running out." He marched stiffly out of the chamber.
 "No, fool," the scientist giggled to himself, "there's yet plenty of time, isn't it Cthulhu-boy? What is that old saying? 'That is not dead that can eternal lie. In stranger eons even death may die.' Unfortunately for you, your new life will be in slavery." The monstrosity in the jar cried out weakly in pain and terror.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

The League of Warlords will claim Rajaat then, with Creamsteak's confirmation of the proposal (as well as the Unseelie, claiming Rajaat has a penalty/bonus -depending on how you look at it- with it Tokiwong)


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *The League of Warlords will claim Rajaat then, with Creamsteak's confirmation of the proposal (as well as the Unseelie, claiming Rajaat has a penalty/bonus -depending on how you look at it- with it Tokiwong) *




*OOC:* And just what do you mean by that hmmm?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*OOC Comment*

OOC: Ooh!  You've captured Elder Ones?  Impressive feat, Serpenteye.  I don't fully agree with your portrayal of them (What are pain and terror to such alien entities but empty words?) but I'm impressed at your chutzpah.  Anabstercorian will be very intrigued should you ever tell him about this, or should he gain knowledge of this in some other way.
Anabstercorian is likely to be inactive for a bit, but this isn't because he is offline - He simply has nothing to say, and is brooding on his plans for the next month.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Well Tokiwong, it might be considered an advantage due to the strength you both bear, however, it may be a disadvantage as in my evil rating would probably go up, being effected by the dark touches more, and having more people against me.


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Well Tokiwong, it might be considered an advantage due to the strength you both bear, however, it may be a disadvantage as in my evil rating would probably go up, being effected by the dark touches more, and having more people against me. *




*OOC:* Well that is our lot in life... the right path is not always the most popular... but we shall perservere in the face of overwhelming odds... we shall enlighten them to the glory of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness... it shall be in a word... cool


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(OOC) Well I suppose Phibrizzo is a little mad at Melkor for him not inviting the Hellmaster to his pantheon while inviting Vecna, Maudlin, Iuz, and the rest so eagerly and forgetting his little ally for all those turns


----------



## Kalanyr

The messenger nods to the Storm Rider and heads in the indicated direction. He bows to Ergoth-Nog.

"Greetings, leader of these people. I am here to offer our aid to you in this time of great destruction. "

The messenger reaches into his pouch and pulls out several large flasks of Oerthblood and much food and drink (more than could possibly fit in the pouch or indeed even in a much larger backpack).

"We wish to see this planet healed for its death would pain us. We will do all we can to aid your people if you will accept our help"

The messenger steps back and awaits a respone, nodding to Arch-cleric Hazen and for a second the Arch-cleric could swear he saw the winged drow wink a fiery orange eye at him, but when he looks again the eye is the normal red-tinge of the drow.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: OOC Comment*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *OOC: Ooh!  You've captured Elder Ones?  Impressive feat, Serpenteye.  I don't fully agree with your portrayal of them (What are pain and terror to such alien entities but empty words?) but I'm impressed at your chutzpah.  Anabstercorian will be very intrigued should you ever tell him about this, or should he gain knowledge of this in some other way. *




OOC:
 Isn't the greatest fear of those with power powerlessness? Isn't the greatest terror of those who consider themselves superior to be enslaved by those who are like worms compared to themselves? Isn't it painful to have your soul twisted into a tool for others, to see yourself turned into a willing servant of those you despise? They might never have felt pain and terror before, now they have a very good reason to.
(I've never actually played CoC, or read the books, so my knowledge is limited. But, whatever they once were, they are no longer Elder Ones.)


----------



## Kalanyr

In Ishtarland a group of people watch Iuz's videotape.

An old yuan-ti half-blood speaks

"He must think we are fools. The Red Scourge is deadly to this planet and the mists it brings bestow a curse disguised as a gift on all they touch."

There is general consensus among the crowd, there are a few who say somewhat more vocal things but that are a long the same lines.

A drow picks up the tape and wanders of with it.

****************************************
In a room in Ishtarland the current Council (A council sits for three weeks then is replaced by volunteers, thus all have an equal say in the running of the place) sit and watch the tape, behind them sit some of the great heroes of the war. 

Alytres council member in charge of co-ordination shakes his great draconian head.

"What does he seek to accomplish? To convince us he means well? To distract us from our purpose? What?"

Iggwilv merely sighs

"He hopes for worshippers and defectors to strengthen him and bolster his flagging divinity. He thinks that a veneer of good will cover the festering rot beneath. He thinks we are gullible fools in short."

Kerpatis (current council member for recreation) nods

"Yes that makes sense. "

A yuan-ti hisses
"Let usss sssssssee how our people resssspond to thissss, what they do is ever their own choice."

"Yes that makes sense. "

Edena- we will not suppress the video (we have faith our people will not fall for it) but we will watch and see what the general response is.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Tactical summary of the situation*

Kalanyr, Hazen, Melkor, and Vaeregoth are all throwing their lot in to Athas and a massive war is blooming.  An ancient halfling mage has just arisen there, and he wields magic that none other can match in the Crystal Sphere of Athas.

The seal on Luna is rapidly degrading, and upon its breaking, 10,000 PL worth of Red Ghosts will be released upon a terrified world.

Oerth is scarred wasteland - Although the burning fire of the fusing hydrogen leaves no atomic fallout, its sheer radioactive fury did enough damage in its short moment of existence to compensate.  Water is poison, the air is dust, the earth is glass, and life is burning.

The situation on Toril is unstable.  Forrester is being degraded, for despite his best attempts, it was impossible to use solar bombardment in a controlled manner.  Vast destruction resulted.

Anabstercorian is building the Penumbral Hub, a city around the sun.  A few brave souls are already volunteering for ceremorphosis, becoming the alien in exchange for a safe haven from burning war.  He still commands the Army of Darkness and the Solistarim, and they're itching to wreak havoc.  The Solistarim, seeing hope in the newfound creation of 11th level magic, seeks to heal Oerth, while the Army of Darkness is looking forward to an opportunity to conquer damn near anything, and are currently running amok in neighboring Crystal Spheres, picking up recruits and kicking ass.

Tokiwong and Melkor are in subtle alliance, and the Dark Union of Oerth is in a rapidly decaying social state.

The civilians of Oerth are primarily unharmed, thanks to the Secret Retreats, but they look upon their future and despair.  Only the hope of Oerth healed keeps them going.

How much of this is accurate?  Anything I should add?  What's public knowledge?


----------



## Tokiwong

*Re: Tactical summary of the situation*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr, Hazen, Melkor, and Vaeregoth are all throwing their lot in to Athas and a massive war is blooming.  An ancient halfling mage has just arisen there, and he wields magic that none other can match in the Crystal Sphere of Athas.
> 
> The seal on Luna is rapidly degrading, and upon its breaking, 10,000 PL worth of Red Ghosts will be released upon a terrified world.
> 
> Oerth is scarred wasteland - Although the burning fire of the fusing hydrogen leaves no atomic fallout, its sheer radioactive fury did enough damage in its short moment of existence to compensate.  Water is poison, the air is dust, the earth is glass, and life is burning.
> 
> The situation on Toril is unstable.  Forrester is being degraded, for despite his best attempts, it was impossible to use solar bombardment in a controlled manner.  Vast destruction resulted.
> 
> Anabstercorian is building the Penumbral Hub, a city around the sun.  A few brave souls are already volunteering for ceremorphosis, becoming the alien in exchange for a safe haven from burning war.  He still commands the Army of Darkness and the Solistarim, and they're itching to wreak havoc.  The Solistarim, seeing hope in the newfound creation of 11th level magic, seeks to heal Oerth, while the Army of Darkness is looking forward to an opportunity to conquer damn near anything, and are currently running amok in neighboring Crystal Spheres, picking up recruits and kicking ass.
> 
> Tokiwong and Melkor are in subtle alliance, and the Dark Union of Oerth is in a rapidly decaying social state.
> 
> The civilians of Oerth are primarily unharmed, thanks to the Secret Retreats, but they look upon their future and despair.  Only the hope of Oerth healed keeps them going.
> 
> How much of this is accurate?  Anything I should add?  What's public knowledge? *




*OOC:* That is about spot on Anab... the situation is pretty bad... Iuz just released his statement... and there is talks of a conference to be held to deal with Forrester or somesuch...


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *(OOC) Well I suppose Phibrizzo is a little mad at Melkor for him not inviting the Hellmaster to his pantheon while inviting Vecna, Maudlin, Iuz, and the rest so eagerly and forgetting his little ally for all those turns  *




*Sollir Furryfoot*

_Iuz extends a greeting via a messenger to Hellmaster...

The young emmisary bows... "I bring word that the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness wishes to petition you for ascension... dear lord... we apologize for the lateness in getting the message to you... but the world is a much.... much more dangerous place then it used to be... please accept this humble offer... to join he future destiny of out Universe..."_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(Took ya long enough )

_Hellmaster smiles, "But of course...I accept it with much gratitude..."_


----------



## Tokiwong

_The emmisary bows, "Do you have any words for milord... before I go?" he replies with reverence... as if he is in the presence of godhood... to Hellmaster..._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

_"Not now, but remind your lords that the army of the League of the Warlords will support the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness...You are dismissed."_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*I NEED A RESOLUTION HERE ON THE CLAIMS*

Cheers to all of you!
  Really good roleplaying!

  How does it feel, to be INSIDE a book?    

  I cannot yet answer your e-mails or questions - give me time!

  I need to know now - who has what?  For you see, I am updating the Lists, and now I have to know.

  To my best knowledge, here is who has what:

  Alyx / Uvenelei:  Church of Toril (contested claim)
  Creamsteak:  Church of Mercy
  Dagger/GnomeWorks:  Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (contested claim)
  Festy Dog:  Scro Star League
  Reprisal:  United Commonwealth of Toril
  Sollir:  Mina and the Knights of Neraka
  Tokiwong:  Eternal Empire of Toril

  That leaves Rajaat and his Champions unclaimed
  That leaves Valky's Unseelie unclaimed

  Is the above right?

  Don't ask me more questions right now - answer my question:  is the above right?

  If it is not right, POST to this board that it is not right.
  Tell me, on this board, what is right.

  To Alyx, Dagger, GnomeWorks, and Uvenelei - I need a resolution of the conflicting claims.
  I appreciate that none of you wish to play the two unclaimed evil Powers.

  Therefore, I offer the Veiled Alliance of Athas as another 11th level Power that can be claimed - they are neutral.
  I also offer the Immortals of Mystara as yet another 11th level Power that can be claimed - they are neutral.

  However, I need a resolution, and I need it soon.
  If I cannot get a resolution, I will have to assign Powers, and I really hate doing that.
  But I MUST update the Lists.  We cannot play until I have done so.  And I must know what Powers you are playing, before I can update the Lists.

  I appreciate that GnomeWorks is having a hard time coming online.
  Alyx, Dagger, Uvenelei, all in the Alliance of Oerth, could you please help GnomeWorks on this matter?

  I need to know who is claiming what, and I need to know very soon.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith

P:S  Again, fantastic roleplaying.  You guys (and you Zelda) are great.  I'll answer all your questions and e-mails, but first I must update the Lists, and to do that I must know who is claiming what.


----------



## Tokiwong

_The emmisary nods and retreats from the deity to be's presence..._

*OOC:* Edena will Iuz still maintain *SOME* of the Veiled Alliance since they originally allied with Iuz... and Rajaat just allied with Melkor so that power is taken... oh and I appreciate the work you do Edena... it is awesome stuff....


----------



## dagger

I give up the claim I made.

Ill stick with the Uleks and Anakeris.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase stands behind a microphone in a room flooded with artificial light. Without his heavy cloak he appears smaller, and somewhat flimsier. Some may even say delicate, but in him is a truly violent and hateful essence, enabling him to be what he is regardless of his shell. It also gives reason for how he got where he is now. He bears his fangs then issues a statemant in his raspy hissing little voice:

*"I am going to keep this short and sweet, an enemy of an enemy is a friend of mine. Anabstercorian and Vaeregoth will have the assistance of the Scro Star League in their efforts against Melkor. Even more will become involved should the need arrise. I'm willing to throw almost everything into this, Melkor's destructive intentions cannot be tolerated. Everyone leading anything in these horrible times knows that they want a place to live in the end, so as a whole we must stop Melkor and his foul legions and prevent him not only destroying this world but many others who weren't meant to be involved."*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*SPECIAL RULING*

I, the DM, am claiming Rajaat and his Champions.

  Just as well - I will be delighted OOC when you kill him, if you do.

  Rajaat makes Melkor look like a nice guy in comparison. 
  He is a real loser.
  Anyone who knows the Dark Sun Setting knows what I'm talking about.

  I must claim Rajaat for the sake of game balance.  My regrets to those of you who wanted to play him.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Dagger, I just threw 2 new Powers into the mix - the Immortals of Mystara, and the Veiled Society, so you'd have a chance to play an 11th level Power.

  Please, by all means, feel free to pick one.


----------



## Tokiwong

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Dagger, I just threw 2 new Powers into the mix - the Immortals of Mystara, and the Veiled Society, so you'd have a chance to play an 11th level Power.
> 
> Please, by all means, feel free to pick one. *




*OOC:* Edena will I still retain some of the Veiled Alliance?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*The following is a letter, sent by psuedeonatural courier from the Penumbral hub, to Silver Phase, Vaeregoth, Hazen, the Uleks (Dagger), and the United Confederacy.*

To my erstwhile allies,
  My friends, and my allies of convenience.  We have a common enemy in Melkor and Rajaat.  These are ambitious, monstrous creatures with no remorse and no moral code, not unlike myself.  The difference between us is that my ambitions are ultimately constructive, to create something.  Their ambitions are ultimately destructive, to destroy what you have created.  Our ambitions are largely compatible, while theirs are incompatible, even with each other.
  Those of you who are unconcerned with morals, like myself, have a very good reason to destroy these two creatures and save the people of Athas from a gruesome, horrible fate.  If the forces of Athas, with their spectacular psionic might that can only be matched by the forces of the Formians, should march on us, enhanced by the Red Scourge, their army will sweep all that is left of our once glorious civilizations in to the wind and usher in an age of madness and depravity.
  This is a bad thing, because then there's nothing for the rest of us conquerors, is there?
  However, we are at a tactical disadvantage.  They have psionic superiority over us, and our magical advantage is negated.  We will have to be devious to overcome them without destroying the very people we have come to protect or rule.
  I eagerly await suggestions, gentlemen.

  Anabstercorian


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Tactical summary of the situation*

Kalanyr, Hazen, Melkor, and Vaeregoth are all throwing their lot in to Athas and a massive war is blooming.  An ancient halfling mage has just arisen there, and he wields magic that none other can match in the Crystal Sphere of Athas.

The seal on Luna is rapidly degrading, and upon its breaking, 10,000 PL worth of Red Ghosts will be released upon a terrified world.

Oerth is scarred wasteland - Although the burning fire of the fusing hydrogen leaves no atomic fallout, its sheer radioactive fury did enough damage in its short moment of existence to compensate.  Water is poison, the air is dust, the earth is glass, and life is burning.

The situation on Toril is unstable.  Forrester is being degraded, for despite his best attempts, it was impossible to use solar bombardment in a controlled manner.  Vast destruction resulted.

Anabstercorian is building the Penumbral Hub, a city around the sun.  A few brave souls are already volunteering for ceremorphosis, becoming the alien in exchange for a safe haven from burning war.  He still commands the Army of Darkness and the Solistarim, and they're itching to wreak havoc.  The Solistarim, seeing hope in the newfound creation of 11th level magic, seeks to heal Oerth, while the Army of Darkness is looking forward to an opportunity to conquer damn near anything, and are currently running amok in neighboring Crystal Spheres, picking up recruits and kicking ass.

Tokiwong and Melkor are in subtle alliance, and the Dark Union of Oerth is in a rapidly decaying social state.

The civilians of Oerth are primarily unharmed, thanks to the Secret Retreats, but they look upon their future and despair.  Only the hope of Oerth healed keeps them going.

How much of this is accurate?  Anything I should add?  What's public knowledge?


----------



## Serpenteye

*OOC:*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *
> However, we are at a tactical disadvantage.  They have psionic superiority over us, and our magical advantage is negated.    *



*

Actually, that's not true. Here's a quote from an e-mail Edena sent to me on the topic on 10th and 11th level magics:
----
 It works the same through all the published campaign settings of TSR and
WOTC, and the d20 producers.
  Outside that, you are limited to 9th level magic until you research 10th and
11th level magic.
----

This clearly states that you can use Oerthian 11th level magics on Athas.*


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Tactical summary of the situation*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> * and the Dark Union of Oerth is in a rapidly decaying social state.
> *




No. That's far from the truth. The population of the Union of Oerth was almost completely unharmed by the wars of turn 6, we've suffered far less than most nations. The influence of the mists is disturbing, but no more so for us than for anyone else. Our society is still highly lawful and orderly.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen issues a statement in response to Anabstercorian's message.

"Melkor and Rajaat desire this world and others.  I say that we deny them their desires, and make them familiar with oblivion."

"The healing of Oerth must continue as well as its defense.  I ask that those who do not wish to engage in this coming conflict deal with our mutual enemies.  The Red Waste MUST be eliminated from this world and all worlds."

"We must triumph.  We owe it to the future."

OOC:  Guys, can we get rid of the conflicting claims.  Edena has enough hard work to do.

Alyx, Gnomeworks, Uvenelei, and Dagger please chose one of the following four powers with 11th level magic.  If someone else want to contest a claim, go ahead.

Here are the powers that need to be resolved:

Church of Toril (Contested beween Alyx and Uvenelei)
Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (Contested between Gnomeworks and Dagger.)
Veiled Alliance
Immortals of Mystara


----------



## Tokiwong

*William Ronald*

_Iuz muses... and sends a message to Hazen "Bloodshed shall beget more bloodshed... peace is a whispered dream... one too frail to exist in the cold reality that is the present... I do agree that we must build for the future... the Red Scourge will be apart of that future... it is our birthright... it is the gift of Oerth's rage... her infinite beauty given steel edged form... do you not see the people suffer... as I... you wish to strip them of their rage... their gift to fight... and destroy the corrupt all consuming order... I speak not of chaos I speak of freedom... I speak of a future where each being will have the gift of gods... where transcendence of the mortal coil is reality... and wholesale suffering is but a distant dream... this is the future we must build... "

Iuz concludes... "perhaps we should meet and discuss our differences..."_

*OOC:* I shall not contest the Veiled Alliance with the assurance that some stayed with Iuz... but the majority go to whoever claims them at least for continuitty's sake... Talindra's contingent at least stayed with Iuz


----------



## William Ronald

"The Red Scourge is the remnant of the emotions and suffering of millions of sentient beings.  Its continued existence causes us to drift towards a dimension that most of the world does not wish to enter."

"Your words, as usual, are eloquent.  However, I doubt most people will embrace the Red Goo as you have done."

"Rage is part of what mortals are made of.  I do not seek to deny its existence.  Whoever, the Red Scourge is not a natural part of Oerth.  Its presence threatens the health of the planet."

"I fear that we have very different visions of the future. However, I do agree that discussing these issues will help the truth to be discovered.  That is something that people must determine for themselves."


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz replies, "perhaps then we should find neutral ground... I would enjoy hearing your vision of the future Hazen... you speak of healing this world... what is your plan outside of destroying the Red Scourge?"_


----------



## kaboom

*I need a summary*

I have just gotten back from a 10-day vacation and when I left Edena had gone insane, the IR was over and people were already sharing their plans.

Now I hear that the IR has started, it will be using new rule and I have absolutely NO IDEA what is going on.

Could someone tell me what is going on?


----------



## Creamsteak

Kaboom-

Red Goo driven off oerth mostly. Only Melkor and Tokiwong harbor it. They are allies with Rajaat who is on Athas (Darksun). Anabster and forester decimated the planet while removing the Red Goo. Tokiwong is asking for a trial. Union dominated the Elder ones. 11th Level magic is in play. Many 11th level powers are up for claim.


----------



## Creamsteak

Sollir,

Pick out another 11th level power. It is getting annoying that you must change yours constantly. Apparently the Moderator will be playing Rajaat.


----------



## Tokiwong

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Kaboom-
> 
> Red Goo driven off oerth mostly. Only Melkor and Tokiwong harbor it. They are allies with Rajaat who is on Athas (Darksun). Anabster and forester decimated the planet while removing the Red Goo. Tokiwong is asking for a trial. Union dominated the Elder ones. 11th Level magic is in play. Many 11th level powers are up for claim. *




*OOC:* You forgot the most important part... the introduction of Frosty Iuz Chocolate Sugar Bombs... Chock full of vitamins... sugar... Vitamin Z... Red Scourge... and did we mention sugar... look this one has a plush Iuz doll... aww how cute... Frosty Iuz Chocolate Sugar Bombs... there GREEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAT!!!!


----------



## William Ronald

*A very brief summary*

Hi, kaboom:

Welcome back!!!

On the ethereal plane, Vaeregoth (the Forsaken One's character) attacked Melkor.  Anabstercorian and Hazen - independently - decided to help.  Kas showed up and tried to break up the fight.  A beam of negative energy struck Vaeregoth's Red Steel armor.  This and the hostility in the area caused angry spirits - the Red Armada - to emerge from the armor.  They vowed to attack Oerth.

Kalanyr and his people attempted to merge with the Blood Wastes.  Hazen tried to convince Mina to do so, being willing to accept 200 lashes with a whip to get her into the Blood Waste. Serpenteye and Mr. Draco did not go into the Blood Waste.

Tokiwong (Iuz) invited the Red Army to Oerth.  His red steel became an army.  Melkor nuked the Blood Wastes, freeing 3 million angry spirits to join the Red Armada.

At the same time, Melkor's avatar committed suicide (he is better now) to summon the Elder Ones.  Uvenelei's groundpounders - matter accelerated to near light speed - took out most of them.
Nukes did the rest, as did the army of Angels, Devils, and the Red Armada.

Anabstercorian decided to drop fusing hydrogen from the Sun's core on everyone to destroy the Red Armada.  This created massive global damage.  Forrester, responding to a call for help from Hazen, shows up and repeats Anabstercorian's tactic.  This creates unprecedented global damage.  Both allies, innocents, and the Red Armada are destroyed in this massive attack.  The map is altered beyond recognition.

Several people who fought hard during Turn 6 - such as myself, Venus, and Black Omega - gained 11th level magic from the Angels or from the nuclear fall out.  The Union of Oerth - which sent a portion of its troops to fight the Red Armada - gained it through research.

Forrester left the IR.

Reprisal, who played the UC of Toril in previous IRs, has joined and picked up that power.  

Several new powers are available for players to claim.  Check the last few proceeding posts.  

Melkor and Tokiwong are now allies, as is Sollir.

Here is Anabstercorian's recent summary:

Kalanyr, Hazen, Melkor, and Vaeregoth are all throwing their lot in to Athas and a massive war is blooming. An ancient halfling mage has just arisen there, and he wields magic that none other can match in the Crystal Sphere of Athas. 

The seal on Luna is rapidly degrading, and upon its breaking, 10,000 PL worth of Red Ghosts will be released upon a terrified world. 

Oerth is scarred wasteland - Although the burning fire of the fusing hydrogen leaves no atomic fallout, its sheer radioactive fury did enough damage in its short moment of existence to compensate. Water is poison, the air is dust, the earth is glass, and life is burning. 

The situation on Toril is unstable. Forrester is being degraded, for despite his best attempts, it was impossible to use solar bombardment in a controlled manner. Vast destruction resulted. 

Anabstercorian is building the Penumbral Hub, a city around the sun. A few brave souls are already volunteering for ceremorphosis, becoming the alien in exchange for a safe haven from burning war. He still commands the Army of Darkness and the Solistarim, and they're itching to wreak havoc. The Solistarim, seeing hope in the newfound creation of 11th level magic, seeks to heal Oerth, while the Army of Darkness is looking forward to an opportunity to conquer damn near anything, and are currently running amok in neighboring Crystal Spheres, picking up recruits and kicking ass. 

Tokiwong and Melkor are in subtle alliance, and the Dark Union of Oerth is in a rapidly decaying social state. 

The civilians of Oerth are primarily unharmed, thanks to the Secret Retreats, but they look upon their future and despair. Only the hope of Oerth healed keeps them going. 

How much of this is accurate? Anything I should add? What's public knowledge?


----------



## William Ronald

Oh, Kaboom.

Hazen has been given the powers - but not the mindset - of an Angel.  He was given this by Edena for my willingness to put Hazen on the line for Oerth.


----------



## Tokiwong

*William Ronald*

_Iuz sends Hazen another message... "Tell me a location and we can meet and speak..."_


----------



## Creamsteak

A Paladin in shimmering silvery armor on a ivory winged steed flies above wilted forest. The glimmer of the Paladin's armor reflects light in a distracting way. It seems difficult to look directly at him, but those that choose to will find it is harmless reflection.

The sun is not out, but the light reflecting off the Paladin's armor is still bright. Moonlight reflected as daylight. The air is humid and damp with the smell of fungus and rot. The winds are warm and soft with some manner of randomness to them.

The moon, is not that of one covered by substare. The moon here has a glimmering crescent of light. The crescent is perfect and shapely, and there is no moon left to be shadowed. 

The crescent moon matches that of the steed of the Knight of Delrune. The steeds wings unfold and loosen as the beast comes to stop in a mossy clearing. Grass does not grow here, but lichens more than a foot high run across the ground.

The Paladin steps off his mount, looking around cautiously to ensure solitude. No animals are near, no beasts, no people. Only a mount and a knight wait. They are waiting for no man, beast, or animal. They are waiting on something greater.

The wind blows and a tempest errupts. The bristling pines unleash a horrid wail of thorns. Spinning, turning, and shredding the ground. The Paladin stands still, cut, bleading from surprisingly deep and straight wounds. The forest itself rips his skin in all places, under and through his glimmering, weightless, silver armor.

No interference is accepted, none can seem to enter this clearing. It is hidden from existence by a portal somewhere in Delrune. The portal passes into a plane of anticipation and energy. The air emits good and light of its own, no sun is visible in the Elven Court of Arvandor.

Arvandor is home of Corellon Larethian, the mythical Seldarine. The creator of elves, and the taker of Gruumsh's eye. The court of the Good and freedom loving Elves. The birthplace of the lineage of the elven people, whether wild, gray, high, and mayhaps the drow.

The Paladin is bleeding from wounds caused by what would be called harmless thorns had they been found on the material plane. Here these simple plants have thoughts of there own. The occupants of this holy site are Plants of testing. They provoke, and tease. They taunt like Kender, only the plants taunt with pain instead of arrogance and insult. They draw blood, sweat, muscle, and spirit out of anyone who would interfere with their calm life. These are the last plants of their species in existence, relics of some unknown druids experiments during the arcane age.

OOC: Sanctus Punitor is attempting to call the Deity Corellon Larethian to speak with him.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Creamsteak, I already mentioned I am still claiming the Unseelie, who have 11th level magic I believe, even if I did claim Rajaat as well, although I'm slightly mad that I already met the prerequisites to get him (allying with Iuz and Melkor) but yet I don't get him, it'l work out in the end, I've made my choice already and I'm going to stick with it.

Thanks for your concern but we both will have 11th level magic I believe...


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* I figure Edena is just trying to be fair or something... bleh... well hopefully we get this all worked out...


----------



## kaboom

I claim all Mystra-related powers.


----------



## William Ronald

*Tokiwong*

Hi, Tokiwong:

Hazen sends this message:

"Lord Kalanyr and Siobhan, Leader of the Union of Light and Shadow, are organizing a peace conference.  I would be pleased to discuss such ideas further with you there."

Tokiwong:  If you or anyone in the IR want to e-mail me, I can be reached at williamwronald@aol.com or wronald1@yahoo.com.

Edena:  I  have an idea.  There is one Torillian faction from the previous IRs that you left out.  The good-aligned Neoillithid.
We may need even more factions.

Everyone:  Please help Edena out by resolving your conflicting claims.  

Kaboom's PC is a Chosen of Mystra, the first on Oerth.  So, he may be the most logical candidate for this power.  (Whoever plays this power should have an Elminster monologue on this entire situation prepared.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO KABOOM*

(duplicate post deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO KABOOM*

(very solemnly)

  Welcome back, Kaboom.
  It takes a big heart to come back, when someone has hurt you.
  I am sorry, Kaboom.

  The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra are the Power you want to claim, if you are looking for things related to Mystra.

  I am giving you this Power.  I realize that others have claimed it, but I am giving it to you.
  I can at the very least try to make up to you for what happened.

  I will explain what happened after you left:

  I took a great risk, and attempted to restart the IR.
  And our Players, came back.
  With the exception of Darkness (sad look.)

  It is an honor to have all you guys, and Zelda, our only female player.  There has been bonding between us ... I feel like I'm with friends, with the IR people.

  That includes you, Kaboom.

  IC, Turn 6 was very rough.
  Melkor, Anabstercorian, and Vaeregoth engaged in a great battle in the Border Ethereal.
  This battle destroyed the Red Steel Armor of Vaeregoth, and the horrible truth of Red Steel was laid bare for all to see - all the imprisoned souls in it, given strength by the battle, emerged - not to fly to freedom in the Afterlife - but held in a more dreadful curse.
  Required to remain on the world as ghosts.
  Ghosts that killed by touch, converting all living things they touched into Red Goo Monsters, which eventually reshaped themselves into ghosts themselves.

  The ghosts attacked an army of the Shade that had defected from Melkor.
  They slaughtered them, and the Shade arose as Red Ghosts.
  This Red Ghost Army became known as the Red Armada.

  It could have stopped there, but it didn't.

  Tokiwong's Empire of Iuz invited the Red Armada to Oerth, and in so doing, empowered all the Red Goo and Red Steel in the Empire to crumble, and hundreds of thousands of new Red Ghosts to emerge, which joined the Red Armada.

  This massive, undefeatable army marched south toward the Blood Waste, intent on freeing the 3 million souls entrapped there, to produce a Red Armada that would destroy the whole Crystal Sphere.

  The secret of merging with Red Goo (but not being harmed by doing so - with the ability to resume normal form) had already been discovered.
  Kalanyr, realizing the terrible danger, merged, along with all his people, with the Red Goo in the Blood Waste, and put all his power into releasing the imprisoned souls to true freedom.

  Kalanyr could have succeeded - should have succeeded.
  But Kalanyr's people weren't enough - the God Emperor, Kas, Mina, Hazen, Phibrizzo, Sanctus, and some others, and their people had to immerse themselves also, to obtain the power needed.
  Mina realized the danger, and agreed to do this at a terrible price - she wanted revenge on Hazen, and demanded a terrible price out of him for her agreement to immerse herself in the Blood Waste.
  Hazen agreed to that price.  And there is little question but that Hazen and Sanctus would have immersed themselves in the Blood Waste.

  But no reply came from the God Emperor or Kas, and time was critical.
  The Red Armada continued it's southward attack.
  The Angels, who had been protecting Realmspace, abandoned their posts, and came against the Red Armada in a colossal battle, dueling with them and the forces of Iuz just north of the Blood Waste.
  For some time, fate hung in the balance, as the two forces fought each other, and Kalanyr tried desperately to free the souls, and the help he so badly needed - did not come.

  Then Melkor fired the entire nuclear arsenal of the Shade at the Blood Waste.
  These nuclear weapons had been magically altered to use negative energy.

  Kalanyr lost a third of his people, before he and they could escape the Blood Waste.
  Then, what Melkor most wanted to achieve, happened - the negative energy from those hits woke all the souls, giving all of them the energy to rise as Red Ghosts.

  An army, 100,000 PL strong, arose from the Blood Waste.
  When this happened, Toril declared a State of Emergency, and fully mobilized all it's troops.  Forrester gained access to all 10,000 of his PL, and the Scro Star League, Church of Toril, and even the Eternal Empire came to his aid.

  But Melkor was not done.  He had long looked for ways to break the wall that walled off the Elder Ones, and he succeeded.
  In fury and rage (and not knowing, OOC, if this would permanently kill his PC, by the way) Melkor slew himself to crack the wall.

  The Elder Ones came against Oerth.

  However, Uvenelei had invented a new weapon called the Groundpounder.  Rather ingenious.
  I wrote a long article describing the Groundpounder and how it works, and placed it on this board.
  Realizing this game-breaking device would never be accepted by anyone, I - as a humorous aside - placed it also in Rules, and asked:  will this work?
  As of today, I do believe around 50 people have said NO!

  However, this is the IR, and the Groundpounders did work.
  Fortunately.
  Otherwise, the IR would be over.  The Elder Ones would have destroyed everything.
  Instead, they were blown up in nova-like explosions in space around Oerth.
  Those that survived that, received a bright welcome from GnomeWorks in the form of 6,000 thermonuclear weapons.
  Those that survived THAT, found that EVERYONE (even the Red Army) turned against them, and they were torn to pieces.
  The Elder Ones were defeated - for Melkor, it was back to the ol drawing board.

  The respite was very short lived.
  Freed of the threat of the Elder Ones, the real tragedy started for Oerth.
  The Red Army, using the veins of Red Goo in the ground, transported itself to every part of the great continent of Oerik, and began the all-out attack to destroy everyone.
  Only Iuz was not attacked, for he was on their side.
  Melkor's Shade (those who had remained loyal to him) also came to aid the Red Army with 10th level magic.
  The Red Army slaughtered people from Ishtarland in the west to the Isle of the Phoenix in the east.
  They attacked the land itself, creating titanic explosions, the breaking of whole mountain chains, the rupturing of the very continent.

  And yet, at the last, they were being defeated.
  Just barely, but they were.

  Devils summoned by the Union of Oerth, and the Angels, and the combined might of the Alliance of Oerth (the Union of Oerth did not fight very much, but mostly hid underground, along with Forsaken One's formian army), were winning.

  Kalanyr drove the Red Army from Ishtarland, then from Lyrn, then Aaqa, then from Garnak, then joined with William in Veluna against them.
  The Angels fought in the southern Flanaess, along with Alzem's forces, against the Red Army there.
  In the central Flanaess, a motley collection of devils, monsters, and other forces fought the Red Army there.

  Then Anabstercorian pulled a stunt.  He teleported to the fusing layer of the sun (I allowed he could do this and survive briefly.)
  He gathered some of the fusing material, teleported back to Oerth, and then released it, teleporting away.
  The subsequent explosion, ten thousand megatons in strength, destroyed Celadon Forest, but also destroyed the Red Army there.

  Anabstercorian would do this four more times.  In Zeif, Erypt, Lyrn (which at that time was still under attack by the Red Army), and in the Empire of Iuz, I believe.
  Then he was stopped by a cabal of mages who saw what he was doing with scrying, and in horror used wishes to stop the explosions.
  For, although the explosions destroyed the Red Army, they also brought vast destruction to Oerik.

  The battle continued to rage, as noted above, against the Red Army.
  Many appeals went out to Forrester for help.
  And so, Forrester, helped.
  This help will be controversial, I suppose, til the end of time.

  Forrester, backed by magic the cabal of mages could not stop, went to the sun, and gathered fusing material, and started an all out bombardment of Oerth, with the intention of completely annihilating the Red Army.
  Fully 50 hits occurred across the world.
  The Red Army was destroyed.
  William and Kalanyr saw their own armies incinerated.
  The devils were incinerated.
  Many of the Angels were incinerated.
  Much of Oerth was devastated by the initial blasts.
  The shock of the blasts pushed down the continental crusts, producing massive volcanism, producing worldwide disaster in the form of earthquakes, tidal waves, land rising or falling, and the atmosphere was filled with one giant cloud.
  The bombardment destroyed the flora and fauna life of Oerik, and much of the flora and fauna life on the other continents, and in the oceans.
  The Isle of the Phoenix was hit, but fortunately your people were in the Secret Retreat, and not harmed.
  Hope Isle was inundated by tidal waves, it's people killed.

  Most of the civilian and military population of the IR Powers survived, because they were in their Secret Retreats.
  Had the Secret Retreats not existed, 50% of the population of Oerik would have been killed in minutes, and most of the remainder would have died within days.
  Oerth was (and is still) a teutonic hell.

  The Red Army was destroyed, but not the Red Goo.
  The Red Goo cannot be destroyed by bombs.
  The Red Goo can be destroyed by 10th and 11th level magic, if used for that specific purpose.
  All the killing and destruction made the Red Goo stronger.

  Melkor had long secretly been holding out on Luna, and now Red Goo infested that world.
  Melkor packed his bags, and took his Shade into the Secret Retreat.

  Anabstercorian then began bombarding Luna as Forrester had bombarded Oerth.

  The millions of innocent people of Luna could not stop him, could not save their world - Anabstercorian, not realizing that this kind of attack would not harm the Red Goo - sterilized Luna, bombarding it until the surface was totally destroyed.
  Then he, realizing the Red Goo was still there (and 100 times as strong as before) sealed the surface of the planet in a new substance of his own invention, called Sunstare.

  Forrester could have stopped Anabstercorian - he was the only one who could have.  He did not, however, do so.

  The Second Touch had come (the Mists slowly pulling all of Oerthspace and the other Crystal Spheres in Ravenloft - this process requires six Touches) and given everyone a kind of twisted immortality.
  A kind of immortality you don't want.
  As a result, the people of Luna did not die - the vapors regenerated into people, who were trapped, suffocating, starving, dying of thirst, tortured, under the Sunstare.

  So, much later, when Melkor came to them and offered alliance, they agreed enthusiastically, desiring revenge on EVERYONE for the sterilization of their world and their own torture.
  Melkor, who had kept large amounts of Red Goo, used their anger and his knowledge to create a new Red Army.

  Meanwhile, Anabstercorian began building what everyone is calling the Penumbral Hub.
  It will take 11th level magic to do it, but he is trying to build a city that will encircle the sun (much like Larry Niven's Ringworld, but not so large.)
  Anabstercorian discovered a way to permanently metamorphose normal humans, demihumans, and humanoids into illithid.
  In one of the more exotic things that happened in the IR, Anabstercorian offered to all the people of Oerth the chance to become illithid, and to join him and his forces in peace on the great city.

  For you see, an Army of Darkness had come into Greyspace, angered at the theft of the Rod of Ancient Penumbra.
  Anabstercorian had talked these illithid and drow into serving him, and now they work on building the great city.

  Meanwhile, the people of Oerth lamented the destruction, and many pointed fingers at each other.
  The DM saw this was threatening to break from IC into OOC finger pointing.
  The DM decided to remind everyone who the TRUE bad guy is, and did so with the Second Touch.
  Nobody pointed fingers anymore after that - except where they should be pointed, at the big bad DM.
  Someone has to be the truly bad guy in this IR.  Yours Truly is it.  (Unfortunately, some will always see me as the bad guy OOC, because of the disaster 2 weeks ago.  And that will not change, I'm afraid.  But I have done what I could, to be a good DM since the start of Turn 6, and to bring fun and enjoyment to everyone in the IR.)

  Then the Angels, who were unhappy with everyone for their behavior, threw a Great Wish, and there was an alteration in the reality of the local Crystal Spheres.
  Now, one could use magic freely from sphere to sphere - if you could use 11th level magic here, you could use it in the other Crystal Spheres.

  It is not clear why the Angels did this - only one-fifth of the Angels remained, but they did it anyway.
  They thus opened Realmspace to attack (along with Krynnspace, the Dark Sun setting, Mystara, and all the others.)

  The Angels then abandoned their posts, they who had been protecting Realmspace, and joined with William and Venus (the Emerald Order.)

  Lord Melkor then invaded Athas.  
  Initially, he and the Dragon-Kings fought furiously with each other, and the Dragon-Kings vowed retribution against all of Greyspace for this affront.
  But then they got clever, and offered to ally with Melkor, who agreed.

  Forsaken One, William, Venus, and others gathered an alliance of Athan dwarves, elves, halflings, psionicists, and rebels, to fight back against this new coalition.

  The Veiled Society of Athas, initially was wooed by Iuz, and they allied with him.
  They may STILL decide to remain allied with him.

  Then, all the uproar freed Rajaat, who proceeded to free all his other Champions.
  Rajaat asked Melkor to cease and desist his invasion of Athas, in return for alliance.
  Melkor agreed, and Rajaat joined as an ally with Melkor.
  The Dragon-Kings, terrified of both Melkor and Rajaat, remained allied with both.

  At this point, about 10 of the Powers in the IR gained 11th level magic.
  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye gained a special advantage in 11th level magic (they can double up their Attack / Defense routines) - I felt this reward was due them for 6 Turns of clever plotting, sacrifice, and effort.

  However, the other 11 Powers in the IR (including you) did not have 11th level magic.
  I could not give Powers 11th level magic arbitrarily - that is not my right.
  However, Forrester had just left the IR - a MAJOR disaster - so I tried to make what I could out of a bad situation.

  I took the United Commonwealth of Toril, other Torilian Powers, and some Powers I was running - all with 11th level magic - and opened them up for grabs by all those players in the IR without 11th level magic.

  Although this is not really fair to those who earned 11th level magic, it allows for the 11 to have a chance at further fun.
  I mean - it is obvious to all that those with 11th level magic won, in effect, the IR - with 11th level magic they could have crushed everyone else.
  I just wanted everyone to have a chance to get in on the great battle that Turn 7 will be.
  Where is the fun in being forced to stand behind the fence, while everyone else plays baseball?

  The Powers that I threw open were:

  The United Commonwealth of Toril (good) (taken by Reprisal, who has just returned to the IR, and who created the UC of Toril in IR #2.)

  The Eternal Empire of Toril (neutral and evil) (taken by Tokiwong.)

  The Church of Toril (good) (claimed by Alyx and Uvenelei - I am waiting for them to resolve the claim.)

  The Church of Mercy (good) (claimed by Creamsteak)

  The Church of Shade (evil) (defaulted to Melkor, giving him 11th level magic)

  (the change in reality also gave Zouron 11th level magic, since his forces come from the Eternal Empire of Toril.)

  The Scro Star League (neutral) (taken by Festy Dog)

  The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (neutral and good) (claimed by yourself and GnomeWorks - I am awarding the Nations of the Chosen to you.  GnomeWorks will understand ... I hope.)

  The Unseelie of Valkys (evil)  (Valkys left the IR.  Trying to make something out of a bad situation, I put his power up for grabs.  Both Sollir and 'o Skoteinos are contesting for it.)

  Mina and the Knights of Neraka (evil)  I do not know who, if anyone, has claimed this Power.

  The Immortals of Mystara (neutral)  Nohody has claimed these guys yet.

  Rajaat and his Champions (evil)  I am forced, by circumstance, to play these myself.  I don't want to, but they are allied with Melkor - and EVERYONE is allied against Melkor.  So, I have to play Rajaat ...

  Now, Kaboom, the claims are NOT finalized.
  Anyone can make a new claim, or relinquish an old one.
  I have tried to encourage everyone to talk this matter out - there are now enough 11th level Powers for everyone in the IR who did not have 11th level magic, to have it and have a part in the party on Turn 7.
  However, as of this moment, several claims remain disputed.
  I have refused (except in your case, where I am awarding you the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra) to arbitrarily force my decisions on anyone.

  After what happened 2 weeks ago, the effort has been on the fun, and the effort to make the IR work, and not on anything else.

  Welcome back to the IR, Kaboom.
  Again, my apologies to you, for what happened.

  I hope you will rejoin us.

  I had the impossible job of trying to figure out how to arbitrate an interstellar war involving 11th level magic.
  And it is impossible - I do not think anyone has ever successfully done it.  TSR created the concept of 11th level magic, with their Arcane Age Setting, then dropped it like a hot potato.

  Still, I had to try.  I could not just say to those who had earned 11th level magic - sorry, but you're out of luck.
  Or give some cop-out like:  Mystra decides it's too dangerous, and takes it away from you.
  No.
  Cheesy or not (as someone has recently said (grimace)) I have to handle it.

  So, I created the Attack / Defend system.
  Basically, it operates on the simple principal that all your mages and clerics with 11th level magic get together, combine their strength, and throw one great attack (or series of attacks) to destroy the other side's mages and clerics who have 11th level magic.
  If you succeed, your opponent is reduced to 10th level magic only.
  Which basically means - he either surrenders, or you squash him with your next great attack which he has no hope of stopping.

  The Attack / Defense system is post number 2, the beginning of post number 3, and post number 4 on this thread.

  There is also a long list of things I arbitrated you could do with 11th level magic (the rest of post 3.)
  That is still under construction.
  If it looks ridiculous, that is because it IS ridiculous, but go figure ... I had no choice but to give 11th level magic it's proper due.
  If people obtain the power to play God, fairly and by the rules, then I'm afraid I have to give it to them!

  Anyways, there you go.
  The Isle of the Phoenix, and the Sky-Sea League, was devastated by the bombardment, and the actions of the Red Army.
  Your Secret Retreat is unharmed, but ALL the Secret Retreats are about to be revealed - none will remain secret anymore! - and then it's open season on all Powers.

  I urge you to go ahead and take the Nations of the Chosen, which will give you 11th level magic, and a chance to fight back against your IC foes.
  You will retain the Sky-Sea League - consider the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra to have allied with the Sky-Sea League.

  And that, Kaboom, is the current state of the IR.
  Darkness never returned, Forrester came back and then left again, and I have not heard from Maudlin since the incident.
  Everyone else, came back, and has stayed in.
  Zelda, has started posting very actively.
  Reprisal, one of the players from the 1st and 2nd IRs, has returned, joining this one.  He is a good player, and I, at least, love his posts.

  Turn 7 will start in about a week and one half.
  Until then, the IR is continuing - in Interlude phase.  Roleplaying.  And at least some people are having a lot of fun just doing that.
  But I need to know which of the open Powers everyone is claiming, before I can fully update the Lists, and I must do that before we can start Turn 7.
  And I must answer a large number of questions that still are outstanding and are unanswered (I have answered hundreds of questions since the end of Turn 6, but there are always more.)
  And, I have some special Posts to make, and some special roleplaying to do.


  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Alyx

Edena;

I'll claim the Immortals of Mystara, and leave the church of Toril to Uvenelei.

Hope that settles one little problem.

Masterful summaries all around, everyone.  Reminded me of a few things I missed


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO ANABSTERCORIAN*

Anabstercorian, your Power does not have 11th level magic.

  Therefore, you also are entitled to pick one of the open Powers.

  Please help yourself to any that seem appropriate (but if you pick Rajaat - you MUST ally with Melkor, both in letter and in spirit.)


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Alyx, could you also drop your claim for the Unseelie?


----------



## Kalanyr

*To Edena Re:Anab not having 11th level magic*

Just checked the List post you have him listed as an 11th level power and have said he gained it through research a few times. 

(Also while looking through the List Post I noticed I was right, my relative PL suxxors!  (my entire PL is less than the Vesve Forest) Not that PL will matter much judging by the 11th level rules. But its sure not gonna be pretty if anyone at all says "Who cares about the magic lets just use our army!". ) 

Admittedly both of the above could be wrong since the list post state that it is incomplete.

Skote-Alyx has not claimed the Unseelie, Sollir has and I doubt you can get Sollir to drop it, unless he takes Mina and her Knights instead


----------



## Tokiwong

*William Ronald*

_Iuz replies to Hazen, "I had not planned on attending... but I shall be there in the flesh so to speak... hopefully I will be allowed to make a statement on behalf of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness... and to speak of the future..."

Iuz pauses briefly before continuing, "This world will be saved... and it will be the people of Oerth who shall achieve this grand gesture... I look forward to meeting with the other leaders so we may hash out our differences... and build a new order for the future..."_


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I don't have 11th level magic?*

That's a shock...  I'll take the evil Immortals of Mystara if that's possible, and if it's necessary.


----------



## kaboom

Edena, I just emailed you with a VERY IMPORTENT QUESTION. Respond as soon as you can.

EDIT: if I can do what I outlined in my messege, one of Thayadons simulacromes will stay.


----------



## Kalanyr

Anab Did you have any research done by allies? 

If so thats why you don't appear to have 11th. eg My Magical Arms Race Value as the current lists is 187 but I have another 13 from allies (6 William + 5 Forsaken + 3 Festy). But my Allies efforts haven't been tallied yet. (Why does 6+5+3=13? Why thats easy: I hedged my bet)


----------



## William Ronald

Tokiwong,

I hope I was not seeming to ignore you.  I have been very busy of late.


Hazen sends this message:

"I look forward to hearing your statement at the meeting."


Everyone:

Let us try to resolve the claims.  If this keeps up past tomorrow, maybe we can have an online chat with people contesting different powers.

Hazen will continue to bring aid to the peoples of Telchuria, Ratik, and the Snow, Ice, and Frost Barbarians.  A large group of Angels will help with healing and the production of food.  They are getting a great deal of aid.  Zelda, if you want anyone resurrected, just ask.  If you need anything, ask.

Kaboom, if you need me to answer any questions e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com.  It is good to have you back.


----------



## Kalanyr

Browsing the lists I notice Anab has 100 Pocket Dimensions (Newly Created) I thought that was a full turn thing. Can we all do this? Or is this a special for Anab? Or is Anab going to spend an entire turn doing this?


----------



## Kalanyr

Zelda

I was going to offer aid but it seems William is going to be more direct and instant than I am. The offer is still there and I will do everything I can to help. If you want anyone ressurected let William or I know.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra entered Iuz' private chambers as he contemplated the dancing flames of his temple City, Chorazin.  He spoke before she could, "You do not like the choices I have made.... do you?"

Talindra paused in the archway leading into the massive chamber of black alabaster, "I do not like him... he seeks to destroy everything.. and bring about total oblivion..."

"He will not touch Oerth... it shall be whole..." Iuz quipped.

"But what of Athas..."

"What of it?" Iuz turned his fiery gaze upon her.

Talindra narrowed her eyes, "You said it would be spared..."

"And it shall be... Melkor would be a fool to  betray Rajaat... he is arrogant but hopefully not that arrogant..." Iuz paced towards Talindra.

"His ambition is endless... his drive towards his goal is all-consuming.  Nothing will sate it," Talindra paused searching for words, "why do you trust him?"

"Trust?  You place too much faith in an ideal... bonds of trust are weak... bonds of power and survival are strong.  Trust is a flimsy garment torn by the whims of the wind... look at the trust Hazen placed in Forrester... and look at what that wrought?" Iuz smirked slightly, "more destruction then I could muster all by my loathsome..." his eyes glimmered with excitement.

"That path is not ours milord, meet with the powers of the world at the Peace Conference," Talindra replied with a smile, "explain the glory of this Pantheon you rave about... perhaps that will sate your own desire to destroy."

"I desire not destruction... nor creation but life.  Life is both destruction and creation, birth and death, the cycle is a natural force.  Oerth must be cleansed of unclean influences before it can be made whole and clean in my image.  from there, the Crusade shall begin, across the infinite worlds," Iuz smiled to himself, "Athas shall be made green, the influence of the defilers shall be purged from your world... that shall be the first pearl in my Holy Crusade... when I am done suffering will be a long lost dream... pain a memory none can fathom... death... only a glorious exaltation to join my presence as a divine force of life..."

Talindra placed a hand on his shoulder, "You will have all you desire milord..." she smiled despite herself, "your destiny is great."

Iuz smiled turning away, "When the Crusade has ended... all shall know who brought them peace... and they shall exalt my name... and I shall lord over them... Iuz Master of the Pantheon of the Glowing Darkness."

Talindra sighed with a smile, "Ambitious..." with a sarcastic smile._


----------



## The Forsaken One

I need to know the whole situation on Athas please. With PL's and situations with them.

After I get these I can start making some IC posts and make some plans... I really have no clue to what I am up to this turn on Athas.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Ressurecting Malachai... Iuz misses him and adding Talindra plus Mitsurugi as NPCs 

*Talindra (Preserver 40/Psionicist (Telepath) 20/Arch-Mage 5/Metamind 10/Loremaster 10/Wizard 20) Neutral Athasian Elf*

*Mitsurugi (Fighter 20/Samurai 20/Blackguard 10/Weapon Master (Kensai) 10/Iaijutsu Master 10/Divine Champion (Iuz) 5/Templar (Iuz) 10/Assassin 10) Neutral Evil Human*


----------



## Alyx

I drop any and all claims to the Unseelie.

Don't remember making any, but better make sure my bases are safe...

Edit-  Thanks for noticing, Kalanyr.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, here are the following Powers up for grabs, who have 11th level magic.
  And their respective alignments.

  I have asked repeatedly for a resolution to this - and not gotten a resolution.
  I will wait a little longer for everyone to resolve the issue, and I am adding one new Power to the list to aid in the selection.
  However, if I do not get a resolution, I will be forced to resolve the matter.

  My regrets, but I must have a resolution of this matter quickly.

  Here are the Powers:

  GOOD POWERS

  # 1:  The United Commonwealth of Toril (good) (Reprisal has this one)

  # 2:  The Church of Toril (good)

  # 3:  The Church of Mercy (good)

  # 4:  The Republic of Selune (good) - the Republic of Selune covers the entire moon of Selune (one of Toril's two moons - the other is held by the United Commonwealth.)
  The Republic of Selune is a miniature version of the United Commonwealth, and is similar to it in most respects.
  The Republic of Selune has the single largest trading city in all of Realmspace.
  This is where the Scro Star League docks, to make trades to Selune, Toril, and Luna (Toril's Luna.)
  This is the hub of interstellar commerse for Realmspace.
  Both the United Commonwealth and the Scro Star League wanted to claim this world for their own - a compromise allowed it autonomy, 40 years ago, and since then it has peacefully gained full independence.


  NEUTRAL POWERS

  # 5:  The Scro Star League of Realmspace (neutral)

  # 6:  The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (neutral) (Kaboom has this one.)

  # 7:  The Eternal Empire of Toril (neutral) (Tokiwong has this one.)

  # 8:  The Immortals of Mystara (neutral) - calculating, cold, and usually power mad, the Immortals of Mystara view all that is happening as a threat to them and their world, and are coming, ruthlessly, to deal with that threat.

  # 9:  The Veiled Alliance of Athas (neutral)  Power hungry, insatiable for knowledge, extremely secretive, and a deadly foe to the Dragon-Kings, a part of this order has allied with Tokiwong and Iuz.
  However, THE GREATER PART of the Veiled Alliance has not allied with Iuz, and this greater part has attained 11th level magic (just in time, since Rajaat is awake.)
  The Veiled Alliance wants, in order of importance:  Rajaat killed, the Dragon-Kings and Shade killed, mastery of all the magic they can get their hands on, rulership of the entire world of Athas.)


  EVIL POWERS

  # 9:  Mina and the Knights of Neraka, and the Army of the Dead (evil)

  # 10:  The Unseelie formerly played by Valkys (evil)

  SPECIAL SITUATIONS

  # 11:  Rajaat and his Champions (evil) (This Power can be played by anyone who is willing to ally with Melkor, both in word and in spirit.  Otherwise, I must play this Power.)

  # 12:  The Church of Shade (evil) (This defaults to Melkor.)


----------



## Alyx

Jand ran his eyes with admiration down the blade held before him.

The blade radiated good.  Jand could feel it about him.  It suffused the air, enveloped the soul, enwrapped the sense.  This blade could not be used for an evil act.

The very act of touching it lent Jand a hope he had long sought for.

'What do you think?' asked the human beside Jand.  The tall stranger wore brilliant silver and gold garments, and his eyes bathed all they regarded with a soft light.  'These are tools born for good, is that not so?'

'It is so.'  Jand responded, a ghost of a smile touching his lips.  'And you say that using the Oerth Blood, even for the creation of weapons, will strengthen it?'

'I understand why you find that startling.  At times it has seemed as if the whole of creation has been against us, and that the red army would become mightier no matter what we did.'  The figure chuckled.  'Do not be suprised.  The very goodness of Oerth is rising to our aid, and that will never be curropted.
'Arm your forces with these weapons and armour.  Spread the word!  This is the beggining of hope.'


----------



## Kalanyr

A letter appears near the leader of each and every major power in the IR it reads, (this includes the United Commonwealth of Toril,Mina, Rajaat,The Dragon Kings,etc) 
_
Lord/Lady (Name)

We wish to inform you that the Free People of Ishtarland and the Coalition of Light and Shadows will be holding a conference for all leaders at 2 days from now in the glade in the Forest of Ishtarland where the party was previously held. You are invited to either attend in person or send a representative to this conference.

Signed

Siobhan Silirevnur 
Glittering White Flame of Titania 
Emissary of the Seelie. 

Kalanyr 
Champion of Freedom


_

OOC-This will be held during this interlude after all power claims are resolved so we know where everybody stands.


----------



## Alyx

Siobhan Silirevnur 
Glittering White Flame of Titania 
Emissary of the Seelie. 

Kalanyr 
Champion of Freedom

The Sunrise Faction will send our represenetive to your meeting.  We are particularly interested in learning what nations will partake of the wonders provided by Oerth Blood, and which will refuse this blessing and thus mantain the forces of darkness, although such remain a threat to the remenent of life that exists on this world.

We would also hear from the Torillians, and settle that matter once and for all.

Jand, The Red Elf.

'Hope'


----------



## The Forsaken One

I'll send someone  IC post will follow somewhere today, to lame now, still wasted from last night


----------



## Reprisal

The recently elected Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth of Toril leaned against the railing on the balcony of her residence, Commonwealth Mansion.  Nearly an hour before sunrise, Erika Lesage quietly watched the garden she helped plant more than forty years ago when Ian Payne was at the head of the Commonwealth.  'Oh, how things have changed,' she thought to herself, 'but are they truly for the better?'

"The Forrester Conundrum," as the media called it, had been eating away at her for far too long.  She spent her days evading the bloodthirsty media, as well as the impatient Assembly Members, Commonwealth Senators and a whole assortment of other politicians; and she spent her nights wide awake, just as she has been for the past eight hours, contemplating just _what to do_...

She had been focusing on the possibility of an impeachment attempt, and the prospect vexed her, often to the point of chronic insomnia.  Erika was tired; since her re-entrance back into the game, she's been drained of strength, both mental, physical and emotional.  The only thing keeping her from a state of total irrationality were the times of silence... of serenity.

Erika knew that if Forrester did not immediately resign, there would be enough strength behind the impeachment process that she would have no choice, politically speaking, but to call for it herself.  The problem then, however, was the question of how to actually go about that process without tearing the Commonwealth asunder.  _That_ was the kicker.  That was the breaking point, and the focus of all her mental processes.

'If we held a Commonwealth-wide referendum,' she silently whispered, 'we could expect a close decision against, due to the great majority of Forrester's supporters in the (Humanoid) Alliance.  This will anger the former Technocratic Coalition of States, without a doubt.  Not only will it fail in getting anything constructive done, it will sow the seeds of disunity that may germinate anywhere from two generations down to next term.  No, the notion of a referendum is too risky for everyone."

Erika stood upright and stretched as she yawned.  'We could leave it to the Senate.  They seem to have a penchant for grandiose spectacles... No, no, of course not, it would have the opposite effect of a general vote.  With three Senators to each member, there are far more Senators from the Coalition than from the Alliance...'

"Empire building would do that, I suppose..." She said aloud.

'So, inevitably... unfortunately, that leaves the Commonwealth Assembly...'

"That leaves me," she whispered unhappily.

"What was that, Miss Lesage?"

Startled, Erika spins around, pivoting on her heel, to see her Justice Minister, "Neilan, by the Saint, you startled me."

"My apologies, Miss Prime Minister," Minister Darisek regards her and the balcony, "I take it you could not get to sleep again, Erika."

Wiping the exhaustion from her eyes, she nods, "What brings you here so early, Neilan?"

"I never left, Miss Prime Minister."

He was right.  Erika remembered the navy blue suit, white shirt and black tie.  Erika smiled and yawned again... "So what news do you bring?"

"I've just gotten an invitation to a gathering of leaders from Kalanyr, representing Ishtarland and the Coalition of Light and Shadow.  I was coming to ask if you wished to attend personally, or if I should send a delegation of Under-Secretaries."

"No, no.  I will be attending this one, friend,"  Erika smirked as she turned to face the garden once more, "and so will you."

"_Me?_"

"Yes, as you alone have been a constant in the Commonwealth Equation.  You've been here since the first days of the Commonwealth..."

"Before that, I was a good friend of Ian during the first ... incidents."

"Even better," she said confidently, turning around to face him, "who better to add a bit of perspective?"

There was a slightly awkward silence as Neilan came to terms with the idea...

"So, if I may ask," Neilan said gingerly, "may I ask if you have come to a conclusion in regards to the question of the President?"

Erika wasn't surprised.  Neilan had been weathering the media onslaught for over a week now, and behind that cool, elven exterior, was desperate for some sanctuary.  She nodded, "Yes, I have, Neilan.  It seems to me that the only plausible conclusion is to approach the possibility of an impeachment process from the Assembly."

"From you," he echoed.

She nodded, "We didn't think an impeachment formula was necessary in the Constitution and since none of us could agree upon one, we abandonded it for later... By the Saint, how I _wish_ there was one that all of us could agree upon."

"Indeed, Miss Prime Minister."

"Well, Neilan, as long as you're here, can you take a letter?"

"Of course."  Neilan walks inside and grabs a pad of paper and a gold pen.  After returning to the balcony, he sits at a splendid table, "You may begin."



> Honoured Heads of State,
> 
> I, Erika Lydia Lesage, Leader of the Liberal-Democratic Party and Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth of Toril hereby call for the meeting of minds, opinions and points of view in regards to the "Forrester Conundrum" and the subsequent reparations that the Commonwealth is honour-bound to embark upon after the regrettable actions of our former Government and current President, Lord Forrester of the Humanoid Alliance.
> 
> Barring President Forrester's immediate resignation and submition to an inter-realm hearing, I have decided to lay the foundations for the possible impeachment of the President in the near-future.  This process will be an affair of the United Commonwealth alone as an act of sovereignty over our own affairs.
> 
> While the process itself is not under debate, I must ask your people and their governments just what we should do in the event that Forrester is convicted of the crimes you accuse him of...  I expect this process to be detailed, and each charge be laid individually by each affected state on Oerth.  I will ask that the respective nations of Oerth give their opinions in this, the most important of Commonwealth Matters.
> 
> I will be attending the Ishtarland Woods Conference and hope to see all parties affected by our actions.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> _Erika Lydia Lesage_
> Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth of Toril




"All right, Neilan, I believe that is all."

The Justice Minister stands to leave, but is interrupted...

"Oh, Neilan, can you tell my assistant to contact _The Church of Mercy and the Church of Toril_?  I would like to confer with them before the conference."

Neilan nods and leaves.

"Thank you."

'Let us hope that the powers of Oerth are mature and rational enough to sit around the table,' Erika says to herself silently, 'or this may turn ugly, very quickly...'


----------



## Anabstercorian

To Siobhan and Kalanyr - I will be at the conference.


----------

